# OMG! Show me an Orient other than a Mako



## nhoJ

There's so much more to Orient than the Mako! A LOT more, actually.

I'll start with my Orient Star. Beautiful watch and what I paid for it seems like a steal compared to today's prices.


----------



## jjenk123




----------



## greywolf

classy looking watches guys, the texture on the dial is really nice..

this model still available? I saw something similar on the site, but don't think it's the same. whats the case size please?

GW|>


----------



## jjenk123

greywolf said:


> classy looking watches guys, the texture on the dial is really nice..
> 
> this model still available? I saw something similar on the site, but don't think it's the same. whats the case size please?
> 
> GW|>


The one I posted is model wzd0341fd and has a smooth dial. Do a google search and hopefully you'll find it somewhere. It's a JDM model.


----------



## scottymac

Good idea. Here's some of mine:


----------



## Wachulookingat

Yes... Orient makes a lot of wonderful watches....

Love this Orient M Force also:

CEX0E003W










Might like it with a yellow dial... maybe orange....


----------



## DoctorC

Sorry, I'm on a diver kick right now and with the 300M out of my reach the Mako, Dolphin and 7500 are all the pics of mine I have. :-d

If I was in the hunt for a dress/casual watch other than a diver right now I'd grab the CET05001 Multi Eyes, (pic from OWUSA) 









or the Power Reserve 









When OWUSA first added the quartz watches on the site I came very close to grabbing these next two, they're not shown on the site anymore but the links I grabbed back then still work.

The LUG15003, I have a thing for the blue watches
http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=352
They got the lume on the second hand and Pip on this one. 
I think this would be a great grab and go on the weekend casual watch and at a price of $135 before any discounts you might be lucky enough to find ;-) , it is/was a steal. I think this would make a cool color variation for the Mako.
Notice also on this one the nice clean dial with no Lions logo.










And the CVZ03005B, something a little out of my usual style but grabbed me nonetheless. I dont have any all black watches and the ana-dig is something a little out of the norm.
http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=303
Countdown timer / alarm / *sapphire crystal*


----------



## gadgetfreak

Vintage AAA


----------



## jay.scratch




----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Airplane


----------



## kew

Orient Sapphire World Time


----------



## kew

Orient has been around for a while... In fact they are celebrating their 60th anniversary this year. Orient Watch produces an incredible 2.3 million timepieces per year, which are distributed globally to over 60 countries.

Here are a couple of Orient King Divers from the sixties...


----------



## Nolander

My only Orient


----------



## nhoJ

Excellent posts! Thank you all for sharing.

I know Sir Kew is being shy with his collection. You all should see his vintage Orients.

scottymac...I had no idea you had so many Orients. Perhaps there is a place for you at the Orient Emperor's court. :-d

I know there's more out there...


----------



## nhoJ

Here is my only other Orient. Model is CER1A and some have dubbed it Dolphin. It is available in the US but for some reason Orient USA does not sell it. You can get it from LIWatch and ebay. Same (or similar enough) electric blue dial as the Mako. Some other cosmetic differences and the bracelet is SOLID with a really nice forged clasp that doesn't belong on a $100 watch.


----------



## Infinis

nhoJ, mine say's HI!










And one more for the batch!


----------



## DoctorC

Infinis said:


> nhoJ, mine say's HI!


Your pic may have just convinced me to try me white Dolphin back on the bracelet for a while....:think: Thanks!


----------



## MikeAB

Here are my Non-Mako Orients:


----------



## scottymac

nhoJ said:


> scottymac...I had no idea you had so many Orients. Perhaps there is a place for you at the Orient Emperor's court. :-d


:-! Thanks!

Agreed, nice pictures everyone. Some great looking Orients to be sure.


----------



## jjmurillo

I will give something so different i am so proud of my Orient Perpetual Calendar from 1976


----------



## jay.scratch

jjmurillo that's a great watch. pretty cool |>


----------



## kew

jjmurillo said:


> I will give something so different i am so proud of my Orient Perpetual Calendar from 1976


Nice. Does it still show accurate information in 2010 or is it a little old for that now?


----------



## jjmurillo

Nathan... 2011 is the last year that the perpetual calendar will be accurate.. but i can still use it for day date.


----------



## dominichimself

accquired two new orients, both with "open-heart" concepts, meant to be couple watch, although they don't look exactly same plus size, albeit the "open-heart" thingy.

simply dig open-hearts!! :-!










do they have nicknames like mako, dolphin, hogrider, etc for any of the above one?


----------



## nhoJ

jjmurillo said:


> Nathan... 2011 is the last year that the perpetual calendar will be accurate.. but i can still use it for day date.


The calendar will repeat. You just have to know a previous year that matches. Put your year into this webpage. For example for 2012, 1984 will work.

http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/repeating.html?country=1&year=2012


----------



## Mike Rivera

Here's two you don't see too often.

I sold the first one about two years ago because I couldn't get the bracelet sized to feel good.

Both beautiful watches.


----------



## jjmurillo

nhoJ said:


> The calendar will repeat. You just have to know a previous year that matches. Put your year into this webpage. For example for 2012, 1984 will work.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/repeating.html?country=1&year=2012


Cool thanks for the Tip!!! :-!


----------



## mngambler

some real beauties in this thread...here is my "Racing Skeleton" which I started timing last week after letting it wind down for the 1st time, +5 sec. per 24/hrs on the nose every day, very impressive accuracy out of a ~$300 watch


----------



## century

Stock photo.


----------



## kew

Royal Orient WE0021FS


----------



## kew

Orient Star Royal WZ0021FL


----------



## kew

Orient Star Royal WZ0021FQ


----------



## kew

Royal Orient WE0021FQ


----------



## kew

Orient Star Royal WZ0041FB


----------



## kew

Orient Star Royal WZ0031FB


----------



## kew

Orient Star World Time WZ0101FA


----------



## kew

Orient Genequa Padi 200m Diving Watch


----------



## kew

Orient Limited Edition World Timer 2004


----------



## kew

Orient Star Somes WZ0041FR on black "Somes" strap


----------



## kew

Orient Star 2002 GMT Limited Edition


----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Camera WZ0241FH


----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Bike WZ0251FH


----------



## kew

Orient Star Classic Limited Edition WZ0101EL


----------



## kew

Orient Star Sky Sports WZ0041FZ


----------



## kew

Orient Star World Time WZ0091FA


----------



## kew

Orient AAA Deluxe DXO (sixties)


----------



## kew

Orient Star Clubman WZ0311EX


----------



## kew

Orient Star Classic "Tonneau" WZ0051EJ


----------



## kew

Orient Star 300m Saturation Diver WZ0261FD (Gold Accents)


----------



## kew

Orient Star Clubmans


----------



## kew

Orient AAA Deluxe Swimmer - 30j


----------



## kew

Orient Star Classic WZ0041EJ


----------



## kew

Orient AAA Deluxe DXO Racer (sixties)


----------



## kew

Orient Star Somes WZ0081FR


----------



## kew

Orient Star Royal WZ0011FL


----------



## kew

Orient ChronoAce (70s/80s) (faceted crystal)


----------



## nhoJ

You're the best, mate.:-!


----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Motor Cycle WZ0111FH (Limited Edition)


----------



## kew

hahaha thanks John. So many more to go!! If anyone is bored - tell me to stop!


----------



## kew

Back to the 50s and 60s


----------



## kew

Skeletons in my closet!


----------



## kew

Orient Star GMT 2002


----------



## kew

I'm surrounded!


----------



## kew

Back to the 60s - 70s


----------



## kew

Orient Star Clubman on Omega Mesh...


----------



## kew

Orient Star Classic WZ0201ER (Moon Hands)


----------



## AdamITR

Some pics of my Poseidon 300m.


----------



## kew

Orient Wide Day CEV0M001B on Hirsch Strap


----------



## kew

Orient Star Sky Sports WZ0031FZ in Gold IP


----------



## kew

A Royal Portrait


----------



## kew

Orient Star GMT WZ0071FE


----------



## kew

Orient KingMaster Sliderule


----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Camera WZ0211FH (Black IP)


----------



## kew

Orient World Heritage Limited Edition


----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Motor Cycle WZ0051FH


----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Car WZ0221FH


----------



## kew

Orient Star Retro Future Motor Cycle WZ0171FH


----------



## kew

Orient (Planet Orient) CFM00001B


----------



## kew

Orient "Racing Skeleton"


----------



## kew

Orient KingMaster World Time


----------



## kew

Orient Sapphire World Time CEY04002B


----------



## kew

Orient 200m Quartz Diver WV0281UN


----------



## kew

Orient 200m Air Diver CEM75001B


----------



## kew

Orient Ani-Digital CVZ00001B (on Hirsch Strap)


----------



## kew

Orient 50th Anniversary Limited Edition M-Force CEY00004C


----------



## kew

Orient SK Crystal "Diver"


----------



## kew

Orient Star Classic Open Heart WZ0011FH (blue hands)


----------



## kew

Orient KingMaster WZ0381EM Limited Edition (100) in Gunmetal IP


----------



## kew

Orient Legacy Quartz Chrono


----------



## kew

Orient 200m Diver CER1A001B


----------



## kew

Orient Star 200 Air Diver WZ0351FD


----------



## nhoJ

Thank you sir. 

What are the museum hours?


----------



## Big0range

Here's one I purchased to be a dressy addition to the collection. When I received it, I though it would be a little too thick to be dressy, but it's worked out quite well:










I like this one's build, shape, look:










Another that works well as a moderately dressy watch, and is really cool to look at closely:










I like this watch. A *LOT*.


kew said:


> Orient Star Sky Sports WZ0041FZ


----------



## jjmurillo

Question for you.... DO YOU LIKE ORIENT??? LOL :-!:-d:-!


----------



## BruceYi

That is a SICK collection.


----------



## carpevicis

I really didn't need to see this thread....now my Mako 'Lemonshark' is feeling quite lonely:-d


----------



## jbetts1790

those are awesome! I've never seen those models before, did you get them in Japan?


----------



## kew

jbetts1790 said:


> those are awesome! I've never seen those models before, did you get them in Japan?


Thanks. By far most of them come from Japan.


----------



## jbetts1790

Ok! Did you buy those online, or in Japan? Is there any store in particular you recommend? I'm going to Japan in July, so I'll definitely have to check out the watch stores (although I have no idea where anything is, but I will be there for a while).


----------



## kew

This superb new old stock piece just in...


----------



## G.A.R.Y

Now I need to get an orient watch!


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## jay.scratch

This thread is full of win. 
Kew has an amazing collection btw |>


----------



## johnchoe

kew said:


> I'm surrounded!


This is impressive! I guess I don't have to ask if you like these two designs.


----------



## mcw53

Orient WZ0241ER King Master Submariner


----------



## Jeje3325

kew said:


> Royal Orient WE0021FS


Wow Kew this is ... I'm speechless.... I'm in love!


----------



## TJKong

kew said:


> Orient Wide Day CEV0M001B on Hirsch Strap


That combination rocks :-!. I'm awaiting the arrival of a CEV0M001B. Is the strap a Hirsch Principe-Leonardo?


----------



## bjbadger

kew said:


> Orient Star Retro Future Motor Cycle WZ0111FH (Limited Edition)


This watch gave me chills. I googled it and it looks like it is for sale on yahoo Japan. Has anyone had one delivered to the US bought from them?


----------



## kew

Jeje3325 said:


> Wow Kew this is ... I'm speechless.... I'm in love!


Beautiful isn't she...


----------



## kew

TJKong said:


> That combination rocks :-!. I'm awaiting the arrival of a CEV0M001B. Is the strap a Hirsch Principe-Leonardo?


Absolutely correct!


----------



## DiscGolfer




----------



## ragamuffin

Here's mine non-Makos


----------



## carpevicis

ragamuffin, please please tell me the model number of that Orient with the green second hand and power meter! That thing is amazing!! I must have one!!!:-!


----------



## ragamuffin

carpevicis said:


> ragamuffin, please please tell me the model number of that Orient with the green second hand and power meter! That thing is amazing!! I must have one!!!:-!


Sure! It's a great watch  It's seems that everybody owning it is loving it (according to posts on this forum)

CFT00004B
http://www.orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=70


----------



## carpevicis

ragamuffin said:


> Sure! It's a great watch  It's seems that everybody owning it is loving it (according to posts on this forum)
> 
> CFT00004B
> http://www.orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=70


 Awesome, that one is going on my list of watches to get!


----------



## scalpel72

Wow!

I'm quite impressed:-!

I'm relatively new to the brand and waiting for
my first orient to arrive:-d (A king diver)

Didn't know that the brand carries such diverse 
designs. I like it.

By the way, its OT but I have a question for Kew,
where in Oz do you have your Orients serviced,
and in the case of vintage ones, restored.

Cheers mate


----------



## flori78

@Nathan

Great collection but I have already said that before. I have never seen a photo on how do you store your collection. Will you?


----------



## OldeCrow

Come on Nathan! take a picture of your spare room full of watches for us! :-d

I just got this in the mail yesterday, pretty nice toy, now I understand what all the fuss is about! ;-)


----------



## dominichimself




----------



## kew

flori78 said:


> @Nathan
> Great collection but I have already said that before. I have never seen a photo on how do you store your collection. Will you?





OldeCrow said:


> Come on Nathan! take a picture of your spare room full of watches for us! :-d


Unlike you Chris (oldecrow) I have not had to put on an extension in order to house my watch collection. :-d

Small and manageable is mine ;-)

I think a nice watch box looks great but there reaches a point where they take up too much room. I purchased some of these Fischer 12 slot utility boxes from the hardware store. They are strong with a good fitting lid. I also bought some foam rubber and ziploc bags to store the watches in. I also covered the inside of the lid and base with felt so the plastic does not come in contact with the watch. Works well for me. Strong and compact.

For holding the older watches on straps, I found these padded cases on eBay that work well too. The slots are fairly narrow so they are only suitable for the older watches that are not so large.


----------



## kew

scalpel72 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm quite impressed:-!
> 
> I'm relatively new to the brand and waiting for
> my first orient to arrive:-d (A king diver)
> 
> Didn't know that the brand carries such diverse
> designs. I like it.
> 
> By the way, its OT but I have a question for Kew,
> where in Oz do you have your Orients serviced,
> and in the case of vintage ones, restored.
> 
> Cheers mate


Hi there.

I'm looking forward to seeing your King Diver. I haven't had to arrange a service on any of my watches yet. I do some minor stuff myself. I travel to Indonesia fairly regularly and it is my intention to bring some with me for a service as the brand is common there.

I would be hoping to have a service done quite inexpensively. As for the Orient Stars, I would send them to Orient Watch in Japan for repairs as necessary. I think obtaining parts would present a problem here in OZ.


----------



## scalpel72

Thanks for the reply Kew.:-!
I appreciate it.

The King diver is on its way...will
post a pic once i get it. But it is
similar to the one dominichimself
posted. But with different colors.
I think mine would be blue green
and white. And its not an SK

Cheers mate


----------



## chessplayer

*WOW that 1976 is awesome*


----------



## kutzi17

Free watch cant hurt!


----------



## J.D.B.

Some more!
Josh


----------



## Timestop74

Photos have bad lighting. I love it. I have it on a black leather strap now which I think it looks even better with that on.


----------



## harry-g

kutzi17 said:


> Free watch cant hurt!


Wow nice blue piece there!:-!


----------



## brimister

Kew, you have the nicest collection of watches. Kudos your constant posting of such great taste in watches


----------



## j stuff

My first post!

Love this thread!!!!!!


----------



## koolpep

Ok,

can't believe I didn't post this one yet:

Front:


















Caseback:


----------



## nhoJ

WOW! Its been a while since I looked at this thread.

Great stuff, guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## 6138

/]







[/URL]

]







[/URL]

/]







[/URL]


----------



## KLR_Redux




----------



## nhoJ

6138 said:


>


Cool alarm clock! I don't think King Kew has one of those.:-d


----------



## msp1518

Okay, so there is a MAKO in this shot, but there is also the awesome Multi-Eye, my first Orient and my second fave (after the Mako XL, which I just received).

Sorry this image is kind of blurry. I have never been able to take sharp and fully focused wrist shots. Drives me nuts.


----------



## cheapwatch

Orient has some beautifull watches.Wow!


----------



## Stone Hill

6138 said:


> /][/URL]
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> /][/URL]


I sure like this one! :-! Very very regal...


----------



## 6138

Stone Hill said:


> I sure like this one! :-! Very very regal...


more photo

]







[/URL]


----------



## upland

couple of mine


----------



## scdone123

My two quartz divers


----------



## kew

Some interesting additions since I was last here..... Great to see some Orients I have never seen before. (Love the clock)

Here's a few more in my collection..









Orient Star Vintage Series Classic WZ0071DG


















Orient Star 60th Anniversary LE Retro Future Camera WZ0071DK









Orient 60th Anniversary Classic WV0011DT


















Orient Star Retro Future Road Bike WZ0021DK


















A couple of nice Orient CA models with faceted crystal


----------



## ModernTimes

Just to keep the thread going ....


----------



## war-eagle

Lots of nice pics everyone. Here is mine.


----------



## chuckf1

New Orient Aviator


----------



## WatchAdct

Love love love the Orient Star!



ModernTimes said:


> Just to keep the thread going ....
> 
> View attachment 322727


----------



## Chromejob

Don't think I've contributed a shot to this thread, so how's about this retro beauty....










I only just realized this morning that it is a indeed a throwback to a 1951 model (pictured in the Orient 60th anniversary book), and another undated variant:










I knew it was old-fashioned, but WOW a modern interpretation of a 1951 design ... I feel like I hit the jackpot. b-)


----------



## Jeje3325

Some nice ones for sure


----------



## kew

Time to add a nice Orient AAA DXO Special Crystal. This one is New Old Stock, came with all the tags and features a faceted crystal, fabulous Orient blue dial and great looking machining on the bezel.


----------



## orientwatchusa

We agree! Makos are great, but there are so many other options.

This *Orient Star YFH03002B* has been generating quite a buzz lately. It draws inspiration from 1950s motorcycles! Very retro.



nhoJ said:


> There's so much more to Orient than the Mako! A LOT more, actually.
> 
> I'll start with my Orient Star. Beautiful watch and what I paid for it seems like a steal compared to today's prices.


----------



## Tzimisces

My wife's Orient.










My first Orient.

[IMG]http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac22/stjackman/Watches014.jpg


----------



## Whoknewi

New to the forums. 
Here is my 60th anniversary watch.


















and my 2ER


----------



## Chromejob

Whoknewi said:


>


Is it the lighting, or is that a differently colored dial (not black or blue)?


----------



## houndoggie




----------



## Reno

*SK* diver :


----------



## trinity027




----------



## Tsarli

My Alarm Chrono


----------



## orientwatchusa

Welcome to the forum. Nice pics!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Ok heres one you dont see alot >


----------



## Whoknewi

The dial on the black 2er isn't actually black. It's more charcoal than anything else. But the lighting does add to it.


----------



## Chromejob

Anyone for a Sunday drive? (ER1S 2010 STI Series 1)










Thanks, Joe, for the Orient catalog.


----------



## D85

Another Quartz Alarm Chrono - Orient Quartz CTD0T004W


----------



## WillMK5

D85 said:


> Another Quartz Alarm Chrono - Orient Quartz CTD0T004W


Wow that's a looker!


----------



## Tsar Bomba

D85 said:


> Another Quartz Alarm Chrono - Orient Quartz CTD0T004W


How do you set the alarm on that model? I've got one with no instructions...


----------



## Whoknewi

My humble collection: 3 orients (mako included :-d) and 1 hamilton
Orient Pepsi "Mako" 
Orient sub
Orient 60th anniversary
Hamilton Khaki SWAT


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## jradetzky

Orient 3 star (EM72-CO CA) that I bought on a trip to Dubai at Deira City Center Shopping Mall (price 230 dirhams = 62.61 USD) in October 2010. Here are the pictures:


----------



## delco714

Ragamuffin, your second pic> I have the blue version coming on Monday! Awesomeee


----------



## music_healing

Orient 60th Anniversary 
654/1500







Simple is Better.
William


----------



## EagleRock

music_healing said:


> Orient 60th Anniversary
> 654/1500
> 
> 
> 
> Simple is Better.
> William


Epic picture. I love it! It really brings out the subtle beauty of this watch. I don't wear it all the time (only for formal occasions and occasionally to work), so whenever I do I still catch myself staring at the thing. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Denke27

Rally nice watches in this thread! Thanks!

Here's my Orient King Diver (pics borrowed from previous owner)



















Cheers,

Erik


----------



## carpevicis

After going through this entire thread, I'm amazed that nobody posted up a pic of an Orient 'Beast'....this watch is so elusive, I've only seen one sold in the last two years. It's the only other Orient watch I want to own, the only shrouded Orient dive watch, and of course, I can't find one....LOL


----------



## kew

carpevicis said:


> After going through this entire thread, I'm amazed that nobody posted up a pic of an Orient 'Beast'....this watch is so elusive, I've only seen one sold in the last two years. It's the only other Orient watch I want to own, the only shrouded Orient dive watch, and of course, I can't find one....LOL


 https://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3575159

Okay, here you go...


----------



## cosmo.K

I've been wearing this one since I received it last Tuesday. It's been losing about 10-15 seconds a day. Not as accurate as a Mako, but still within specs.

A nice homage to the Rolex Day-Date. From the Standard Line, the Orient Espionage 2EV03000D:









My camera and lighting don't do it justice.


----------



## carpevicis

kew said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3575159
> 
> Okay, here you go...


My God I LOVE this watch, it is at the top of my list and I can't find one for sale anywhere! Any leads of where to look for one?


----------



## tintasuja

kew said:


> Back to the 50s and 60s


Wow! Just love them! Where did you got these beauties?


----------



## tintasuja

It's still possible the find the 60th Anniversary watch for sale?


----------



## kew

carpevicis said:


> My God I LOVE this watch, it is at the top of my list and I can't find one for sale anywhere! Any leads of where to look for one?


None. But keep a look out on the forum sales. For a summary of forum watch sales, you can use Elite Deal Seeker


----------



## whysea

So I won't show you the last watch I bought (Mako) but I can show you the fisrt watch I bought :


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Hi all, first post here. Over the past few months I've picked myself up a couple of Orient watches, first was an orange Mako and the second is this Retro Future Camera Concept (YFH02001B):-


Orient Pair 04 on Flickr


Orient Pair 05 on Flickr


Orient Pair 06 on Flickr


Orient Pair 08 on Flickr


----------



## carpevicis

kew said:


> None. But keep a look out on the forum sales. For a summary of forum watch sales, you can use Elite Deal Seeker


thank you Kew for that handy link!  pretty much a one stop shopping page, as before I would have multiple windows open on my computer running all night in case somebody happened to post up a forsale thread for the Beast.....yeah, I'd say I fit the description of a WIS.....


----------



## Smaug

My two:


----------



## jl79

My new and first Orient:


----------



## NCsmky

Here's my CEV0M001W. It's my first Orient & newest watch.


----------



## biomed

My apologies to the OP for the Mako in the photo with the Worldtime.


----------



## ckot

I haven't seen a CFD0E001 listed here yet, so here's mine. 








Getting accurate pictures is a bit difficult, as the guilloched dial reflects light in a subtle and interesting way and the blue hands change based on lighting.


----------



## carpevicis

Allow me to introduce the newest member of my ever growing watch family....


----------



## kew

And in a flash... this arrived (WV0021DL). Reissue of the Orient Flash. (See what happens when you push the button at 2 - last photo)


----------



## munno

Nathan, love those 60's & 70's time pieces.

Here's few that I have.






































Pic borrowed from Kew.


----------



## WatchAdct

This is a beautiful Orient! I've never seen this model before.


----------



## munno

WatchAdct said:


> This is a beautiful Orient! I've never seen this model before.


Which one?


----------



## Bezelbub

Still haven't got a Mako.


----------



## carpevicis

Bezelbub, I like your taste in Orients! All nice watches! I'm still on the fence about the 'Camera', I like it alot, but I don't know if I like the cost...hehehe


----------



## jkchua

here's mine


----------



## orientwatchusa

What an awesome collection of Orients! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Bezelbub

Thanks Carpevicis. I enjoy collecting Orients. About the "Camera"; I wouldn't have purchased it it it hadn't been well over 50% off at a discount site. It's not the best looking of the "Retro" watches, but I wanted it for the collection. I have the "Airplane" and "Motorcycle" which I think look allot better.


----------



## bryanhayn

kew said:


> I'm surrounded!


What model is the one on the right and where can I buy it?


----------



## corten

Mine Orient "PMSpirit"



and Orient SK (not mine, pic borrowed from Strix - fellow mate from Polish Watch Forum about Chineese Watches)


----------



## amacman

My new Orient Classic.










I love the subtle checkerboard pattern on the face


----------



## kew

bryanhayn said:


> What model is the one on the right and where can I buy it?


The one on the far right is a blue Orient Star Classic Model No. WZ0091EL. It is a Japan Domestic Model so it is a matter of ordering one from Japan. Circa US$400-00









*WZ0091EL Above*


----------



## MadMex

Here's my Aviator


----------



## george88

nice watches! here is couple I got:


----------



## frizl

OMG, I fell in love with the silver 60th anniversary earlier today. There's a video demonstration on YouTube. It winds, hacks, simple, beautiful. They are all sold out on the orient usa site however. They still have gold in stock, but I don't really wear gold. Great choice. The reserve meter just goes so well with the manual wind. You always know when to wind and when not to over do it.

What is the second watch, the blackface?? I think I like that one just as much.


----------



## kew

Orient Star GMT....


----------



## Chromejob

Decided to put my 2010 STI I on nylon for the springtime (oh, and I've been doing car work and didn't want to trash the Hirsch Medici I've had it on).


----------



## megaforcer

What are you aligning with that Hunter Hawk Eye machine? :-d



Chromejob said:


> Decided to put my 2010 STI I on nylon for the springtime (oh, and I've been doing car work and didn't want to trash the Hirsch Medici I've had it on).


----------



## WhoKnowsWho

I finally stopped resisting and added a Planet Orient to the collection. Really nice piece.


----------



## Parnis Lover

Orient Star Sports WZ0071FE, unfortunately not mine, I'd like to buy it new but it seems a bit difficult unless I get it directly from Japan:



















Pictures not from me, they are from Uhrforum, by he way, is it normal that I can't register myself in this forum? It could be a nice chance to learn some german without listenig at boring lessons.....as I did with english (so don't be too strict with me for my writings!); maybe germans look for perfection on language too and don't tolerate new forumers from the outside.


----------



## kndy

My non-Mako Orients:


----------



## Chromejob

megaforcer said:


> What are you aligning with that Hunter Hawk Eye machine? :-d


Haha, it's a Hunter? I know a performance place that uses one, but in this case the dealership was adjusting my TSX (I know, not a Suburu) after a suspension upgrade.


----------



## megaforcer

Chromejob said:


> Haha, it's a Hunter? I know a performance place that uses one, but in this case the dealership was adjusting my TSX (I know, not a Suburu) after a suspension upgrade.


Yeah, that printout in your background is from a Hunter Hawk Eye Alignment machine. Its the best there is. Costs around 40 large


----------



## WhoKnowsWho

Planet Orient on the leather strap. I like how it looks but the deployant clasp is digging into my skin :think:


----------



## azcruz

Hi, I'd like to share a couple of my Orient watches-

I don't have that much, but here goes...

Firstly, since Orient (not Orient Star) does not offer mechanical chrono which is my prime consideration from buying, I have to define my collection parameters. Hence, the following:

1. Motorsport

I got the Orient x STi Limited Edition II aka FD0H001B with 46N movement, as my sporty Orient.At first, I got this because I drive a Subaru and a fan of the car brand. However, due to the construction, features and quality of the watch, even non-Subaru owners will appreciate it. It is also a "limited edition" 1,500 pieces.









2. Travel

If there is a function other than chrono that I want in a watch, that will be GMT. So my travel watch is the FE04002B that features GMT function. If there's one thing I don't like about this watch, it's the stiff and curved leather band. So I had it replaced with Asprey.









3. Beach

I don't even know how to swim, so I call it the "beach watch" :rofl: Also, I'm not a fan of diver's watches, despite owning a Rolex Submariner (which I consider to be a tool watch as 5140 would say), so I got the ER00008D just for kicks, and beater watch.









4. Office

This is a category I just made up. I want a watch I can wear anywhere, or any occasion, but I looks like my Orient Multi-eye, aka ET05001D fits office wear better than anything else. I got this from Hour Glass in MegaMall and was my very first Orient. Because of its smaller size compared to my other Orient watches, I christened it Baby Blue.


----------



## sirweldsalot

wow!!


----------



## swordfish123

@azcruz 

You've got great taste my friend.


----------



## Tictocdoc

Wow awesome thread, I have never seen most of the Orients posted... Heres Mine


----------



## purpledc

Ill add mine. Championship CEZ05001B


----------



## Chromejob

purpledc said:


> Ill add mine. Championship CEZ05001B


NICE!! How's the lume on that model?


----------



## Scottish Steve

Orient Star Vintage Series Classic WZ0071DG









Orient 60th Anniversary Classic WV0011DT

I really like the 60th anniversay model but i believe if the only watch I ever owned was the OS Vtge classic I would be happy. Its just perfect.


----------



## Tzimisces

I agree, I rather like that one.


----------



## paul55

george88 said:


> nice watches! here is couple I got:


Beautiful watches and pics!

I've got a silver faced version of your black one arriving tomorrow. Will post pics here.


----------



## Silverstreak

My small photo shoot with my Orient Golden Eye!




























Definitely my favorite watch currently!


----------



## eBanga

Here's my custom beadblasted vintage 3 Star Diver :-!


----------



## Krosya

Wow - lots of beautiful watches! I'm new and I'd like to add some of mine to this lineup:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## ronnypudding

Totally agree. Had my watch repair guy swap it out for a standard buckle. Fits much better now.


----------



## victorarmd

kew said:


> A Royal Portrait


what model is the bottom one?


----------



## kew

victorarmd said:


> what model is the bottom one?


Orient Star Royal WZ0011FL in black. WZ0021FL in white.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Casey12




----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## hiro1963

Orient Star WZ0011EV


----------



## Krosya




----------



## drmosh

I'm just amazed at the QC of Orients so I had to pickup another one.


----------



## purpledc

Chromejob said:


> NICE!! How's the lume on that model?


its very bright. though none of the watches I own last very long no matter how bright they are. But the glow it does put off is very nice while it lasts.


----------



## evanvito

Awesome pics guys. Keep em coming


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## jryan29

ckot said:


> I haven't seen a CFD0E001 listed here yet, so here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting accurate pictures is a bit difficult, as the guilloched dial reflects light in a subtle and interesting way and the blue hands change based on lighting.


I have this model on its way from a fellow member john! it will be my first orient!


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## jarod99




----------



## kew

Great looking pics of the 200m and 300m Stars. Like that aftermarket bracelet on the 300m


----------



## jarod99

kew said:


> Great looking pics of the 200m and 300m Stars. Like that aftermarket bracelet on the 300m


thanks! :-!
that's a 22mm straight-end anvil fm yobokies.


----------



## eBanga

jarod99 said:


>


Wow this an awesome OS is it modded or did the watch come with a gold bezel?


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## jarod99

eBanga said:


> Wow this an awesome OS is it modded or did the watch come with a gold bezel?


OS300M WZ0261FD... it comes w the gold bezel. ;-)


----------



## eBanga

jarod99 said:


> OS300M WZ0261FD... it comes w the gold bezel. ;-)


Cool thanks :-!


----------



## Maxvla

corten said:


> Mine Orient "PMSpirit"


Is there a model # for this watch? Trying to search for it in any search engine lists only this thread when searching for 'Orient PMSpirit'


----------



## LBoydfla

*My only Orient*


----------



## JanRemi

My Orient Star 300M


----------



## box handler




----------



## Krosya

More Orient Love (Pilot):


----------



## Krosya

And yet another one - reach for the Stars:


----------



## Krosya

Golden Vintage Orient from the 60s (Love this watch):


----------



## Krosya

Before I put a golden leather band on it , I took this pic:










and this:


----------



## eBanga

Krosya said:


> Golden Vintage Orient from the 60s


Wowzerz what a wonderful watch :-!


----------



## A MattR of Time

New dress watch - Orient Maverick CEVAD001B


----------



## kew

Very classy


----------



## fba0861

*My First Orient (CEZ05003B)*

Please forgive my Point and shoot.


----------



## kew

*Re: My First Orient (CEZ05003B)*



fba0861 said:


> Please forgive my Point and shoot.


You don't see that model on the forums very often. They are particularly nice. I wish my point and shoot pics would look as good as yours!


----------



## fba0861

*Re: My First Orient (CEZ05003B)*



kew said:


> You don't see that model on the forums very often. They are particularly nice. I wish my point and shoot pics would look as good as yours!


Thanks!  I bought this model to replace my Black Monster, which I gave to my Dad. I'm looking to add more Orients in the future.


----------



## Krosya

*Re: My First Orient (CEZ05003B)*

And yet more Beautiful Orients - His and Hers Titaniums:


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: My First Orient (CEZ05003B)*

My OS200 Revolver b-)


----------



## joepac

My first Orient and my first Post!!! (Sorry its fuzzy its an old smartphone)
*Orient Duty*


----------



## eBanga

Gratz on the Orient and welcome to the forum :-!


----------



## joepac

Thanks glad to be here!!!


----------



## gabbyd

Orient Rally in the house!


----------



## joejoenissan




----------



## ditoy_eagle

Wearing this today- the Orient Excursionist on Gnomon Heritage Nato with matte hardware.


----------



## Krosya

A rather rare Orient - Neo-Elegance:


----------



## music_healing

Orient 60th Anniversary


----------



## Josejmarti

Here is this one with a NATO.


----------



## Krosya

Ever heard of Mexican and SSS?:


----------



## kew

Great to see this thread alive with some super examples....
Here's my newly acquired Orient Star Clubman Mechanical Chronograph. This model comes on a croc strap but I think it looks just as good on mesh and Maratac. And its looking good in baby blue.


----------



## kew

Krosya said:


> Ever heard of Mexican and SSS?:


Nice examples there. !!


----------



## Krosya

kew said:


> Nice examples there. !!


Thanks Nathan! Coming from you - it means a lot! I wondered if you had these too?

Here are a few more photos of these rare watches:


----------



## Krosya

Here is another RARE Orient - Orient GM. :


----------



## kew

Really very nice Krosya. Love the one with the faceted crystal. Five stars for photo presentation!


----------



## Krosya

Yet another addition to my collection:


----------



## ehou333

My new multiyear


----------



## Thomashek

My Orient Star OS200 Revolver


----------



## ipolit




----------



## cheapie

I love this thread - shows all the different offerings both old and new from Orient.

Mine:


----------



## Dr. Robert

WZ0091ER


----------



## Will_f

Ok. Here's my latest Orient. Couldn't see the lint when I shot the pic, but it's kind of obvious in macro.


----------



## eBanga

ipolit said:


> View attachment 479353


Roll your Own :-!


----------



## Krosya

Another Orient


----------



## nukeme

Here's my *2ER00001B* on a flexi 22mm matte flat PVD


----------



## Krosya

Another addition to my Orient Family:


----------



## Krosya

Wanted to wake this thread up - show another addition or two to my Orient family:


----------



## anzac1957

Wachulookingat said:


> Yes... Orient makes a lot of wonderful watches....
> 
> Love this Orient M Force also:
> 
> CEX0E003W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might like it with a yellow dial... maybe orange....


You mean like this one..


----------



## Samwatch

The last additions...



















Michael


----------



## ehou333




----------



## diba kai

Fer1x001b


----------



## 3th3r

diba kai said:


> Fer1x001b
> View attachment 504860


That's a nice looking, simple watch. Reminds me of an Explorer.
Does it have hacking or handwinding?
Also, I've read some reports that i has a blue crystal back, is that true?


----------



## jmr204

Has anyone got a picture of the ER20012B model on the wrist - part of the new Stylish & Smart product line?


----------



## diba kai

Well, actually it does have a bluish glass back. I hadn't noticed that. Otherwise, it does have the explorer-like dial which is why I ordered it. Clean is something I prefer. But it's not an expensive line: regular auto w/o hack or hand-wind, folded link bracelet (I don't care because I prefer leather), no extra complications. It does have a flat sapphire glass front - not that it says that anywhere but Joe Peters assured me of this. I haven't done much reading on the model otherwise. For a 38mm it's big - big glass and those big numbers. 
Bill


----------



## Bezelbub

OK, here are my Orients with one lone Mako.


----------



## Krosya

diba kai said:


> Well, actually it does have a bluish glass back. I hadn't noticed that. Otherwise, it does have the explorer-like dial which is why I ordered it. Clean is something I prefer. But it's not an expensive line: regular auto w/o hack or hand-wind, folded link bracelet (I don't care because I prefer leather), no extra complications. It does have a flat sapphire glass front - not that it says that anywhere but Joe Peters assured me of this. I haven't done much reading on the model otherwise. For a 38mm it's big - big glass and those big numbers.
> Bill


Hi Bill,
If there are no markings at all that this watch has a Saphire glass/crystal - how do you know? Is it documented anywhere? Or we are supposed to rely on a a word of Orient USA? I ask, becuse I found this watch listed elsewhere and it said it had a mineral glass. So - who do we believe?


----------



## kew

Krosya said:


> Hi Bill,
> If there are no markings at all that this watch has a Saphire glass/crystal - how do you know? Is it documented anywhere? Or we are supposed to rely on a a word of Orient USA? I ask, becuse I found this watch listed elsewhere and it said it had a mineral glass. So - who do we believe?


I'd agree. If it is sapphire, it will be noted on the case back. I think there is some misinformation there.


----------



## diba kai

Well, I wrote back and forth with Joe at OWUSA and was assured that this CER1X00 series has sapphire glass up front. He says he looked at the stock and they have a little tag with them that says so (I didn't find that in my box) and he also checked with an Orient sales rep and got the same. I guess I could go out and try to scatch it to confirm all this...... Anyway, I really like the watch. Here it is again on a black and tan nylon two piece. Comfy and matches the sporty look of the watch.
Bill


----------



## Krosya

and yet more:


----------



## Krosya

And another one:


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Star 200m Air Diver on black leather strap with yellow stitching...










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Orient I got as a present from a friend:


----------



## Wldct69

I don't own an Orient watch, but I REALLY like this one. Do they still make it? I couldn't find it on the website?



kew said:


> Orient Ani-Digital CVZ00001B (on Hirsch Strap)


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Quartz Alarm Chronograph.. second hand steps at 5 beats per second..




























Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Vintage Orient AAA Deluxe 4300 :


----------



## Monocrom

Krosya said:


> Orient I got as a present from a friend:


That's a helluva good friend you've got there!

Does he need another buddy? I'd be happy to volunteer.


----------



## kscanuck785

my 1st Orient watch, went for a classic/dressier style since most of my other watches are casual/sport.

*Orient BEM6Q002M

*


----------



## Krosya

King Diver:


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> King Diver:


I have a similar one..










Bezel is fixed.. Is that the same with yours? Also, do you have a caseback photo? Mine is quite worn/smoothed down..


----------



## Krosya

By "Bezel is fixed" - do you mean it doesnt rotate? Mine does rotate counterclockwise.

Back of the King Diver:


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> By "Bezel is fixed" - do you mean it doesnt rotate? Mine does rotate counterclockwise.


Thanks.. Definitely a different model then.. Mine has a bezel that is not intended to be rotated and the caseback is quite different..

On another track.. Pic of Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE..










Cheers


----------



## Pete26

This one for me. looking for more eventually. Seeing what the Aussie Dollar does in the current climate


----------



## anzac1957

Orient CEM4X001D 200m Diver..










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Orient with engine turned bezel, like Rolex Air-King


----------



## gabbyd

My latest catch! The Orient Championship:


----------



## ORANGEm0ney

Krosya said:


> Orient with engine turned bezel, like Rolex Air-King


What model is that? Does it have the sapphire crystal? I found this one..
http://orientwatchusa.com/ev0j003w


----------



## KLR_Redux

Orient World Diver- back from MCWW where they built one good movement from the two I had.


----------



## rsanz

Orient Brazen - ER1W003W


----------



## Krosya

ORANGEm0ney said:


> What model is that? Does it have the sapphire crystal? I found this one..
> EV0J003W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


I'm not sure what the model is. I'm thinking it's not one made for the USA market. I dont think it has sapphire crystal. While its a 3 star model. its the best 3 star I have seen - heavy, much better made, beautiful dial, great polish and attn to detail, solid bracelet and END links - this is something that is not often found on much more expensive watch, not even all Orient Star watches are like this. Its very very nice. 
One you found is Orient's version of Rolex President. Orient has a few models that resemble different Rolex watches. 
One I posted above - that looks like Air-King is the only one I have ever seen like this. Thats why I bought it - as it seems rather rare. If someone has more info on it - I hope they could post it.


----------



## ghostryder

My YFH, just received today:

















My 2ER:


----------



## kew

ghostryder said:


> My YFH, just received today:


Looks very Sporty  - have you added the strap or did it come that way?


----------



## ghostryder

kew said:


> Looks very Sporty  - have you added the strap or did it come that way?


Thanks! Yes, the strap is an aftermarket addition. I have a few watches with SS bracelets and thought I would switch this one up with the leather. I really like how it looks with the red stitching to accent the red on the face.


----------



## Marrin




----------



## AntFarm

A few of mine...




































This isn't a very good pic of this one but...










Sold this one recently...


----------



## 10 ATM

About as non-Mako as it gets


----------



## Guest

Just got this one on Saturday, my first Orient and lovin' it.


----------



## Krosya

Speaking of Divers by Orient:


----------



## NewWatchTime

Interesting because the same Joe told me via email that he checked with Japan and the FER1X001B - Chicane does NOT have a sapphire crystal and the information was corrected on the web site. It was too good to be true for the price. It makes me wonder whether the same is true about other watches on the OrientUSA site that list sapphire and are very cheap.

I agree with the other poster that watches that sport a sapphire crystal brag about it on the back of the watch. Orient watches in particular will say on the back "Top Glass Sapphire Crystal" if they have it.

Anyway, I like the watch, very nice and clean look and still great value even with a mineral crystal. The white dial one looks very good too, watch the videos, much better than the photos.

And for the owners a couple of questions:

1) Does it have any lume or is that just plain white paint on the hands and hour markers?

2) How accurate is the movement?



diba kai said:


> Well, I wrote back and forth with Joe at OWUSA and was assured that this CER1X00 series has sapphire glass up front. He says he looked at the stock and they have a little tag with them that says so (I didn't find that in my box) and he also checked with an Orient sales rep and got the same. I guess I could go out and try to scatch it to confirm all this...... Anyway, I really like the watch. Here it is again on a black and tan nylon two piece. Comfy and matches the sporty look of the watch.
> Bill
> View attachment 505885


----------



## lexvil

Not a Mako


----------



## Krosya

NewWatchTime said:


> Interesting because the same Joe told me via email that he checked with Japan and the FER1X001B - Chicane does NOT have a sapphire crystal and the information was corrected on the web site. It was too good to be true for the price. It makes me wonder whether the same is true about other watches on the OrientUSA site that list sapphire and are very cheap.
> 
> I agree with the other poster that watches that sport a sapphire crystal brag about it on the back of the watch. Orient watches in particular will say on the back "Top Glass Sapphire Crystal" if they have it.
> 
> Anyway, I like the watch, very nice and clean look and still great value even with a mineral crystal. The white dial one looks very good too, watch the videos, much better than the photos.
> 
> And for the owners a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Does it have any lume or is that just plain white paint on the hands and hour markers?
> 
> 2) How accurate is the movement?


Mine is very accurate. They do have lume, but just like on ALMOST every Orient it's near useless. Hands are not too bad, but digits/markers dont last much at all. This doesnt bother me, as I have other orients that do a very good job when it comes to lume. This one is more "dressy" type, so lume is not my priority for this model.
Overall I think it's a very beautiful, elegant and well made watch.


----------



## Krosya

And yet another Vintage Orient 27 Jewels with hand and auto wind:


----------



## notsleeping

Here's my Orient. I picked it up on a whim a while ago. It is one of my cheapest watches, but also one of my favorites! Didn't think this could happen after wearing nicer watches.
I'm even considering upgrading to an Orient Star but I'm still on the look out for one with day/date. Do you guys think its worth getting an upgrade to a sapphire crystal or should i buy another watch altogether when this one gets scratched too much?


----------



## NewWatchTime

notsleeping said:


> Here's my Orient. I picked it up on a whim a while ago. It is one of my cheapest watches, but also one of my favorites! Didn't think this could happen after wearing nicer watches.
> I'm even considering upgrading to an Orient Star but I'm still on the look out for one with day/date. Do you guys think its worth getting an upgrade to a sapphire crystal or should i buy another watch altogether when this one gets scratched too much?


Nice looking! What model number is it?

I think you should enjoy it the way it is and when you tire of it just buy a nicer one with sapphire.


----------



## notsleeping

Thanks for the suggestion. I think I will just do that. The model number is CEM64001B-1.
I did some searching and apparently it has been out a couple of years already.


----------



## jarod99




----------



## anzac1957

jarod99 said:


>


Now that is just obscene.. No household should be allowed that many Orient Beasts.. Are you sensing a bit of envy on my part??

Great selection of Beasts.. Now you just need the blue..


----------



## jarod99

anzac1957 said:


> Now that is just obscene.. No household should be allowed that many Orient Beasts.. Are you sensing a bit of envy on my part??
> 
> Great selection of Beasts.. Now you just need the blue..


 ... :-d
now I need the blue... the black & the white ones! ARGH! o|


----------



## anzac1957

jarod99 said:


> ... :-d
> now I need the blue... the black & the white ones! ARGH! o|


Here is a pic of the blue.. Unfortunately, sold to fund another watch purchase..


----------



## Beneficial




----------



## Krosya

Another addition to my Orient Family:


----------



## neurogenesis

Orient Sunbeam


----------



## Krosya

And here is a Very rare Orient. It's made out of Silver - not many silver-made Orients out there and usually they are in a Royal Orient line. I understand this model is related to a Neo-Elegance Series, yet even more rare.


----------



## tibertov

Orient 60th Anniversary No.0558/1500


----------



## oonik

Mini beast reporting!!!!


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## kko1909




----------



## Krosya

His and Hers - from the 70's:


----------



## Krosya

Twins - these are 3-star, but more rare than your average 3 star - much more solid, with solid bracelets, solid end links and beautiful dials:


----------



## Krosya

Time to wake up this thread - here is another one from my collection:


----------



## Vivian886




----------



## madmichael

my first orient! scored this for the philippine peso equivalent of 155 USD. :-!


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## cbaytan

Samwatch said:


> The last additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


OMG, what a beauty, I want one, what is model number, please.


----------



## Krosya

Ice Age and Smurf Orients


----------



## Ozemanue

I don't know if somebody already showed this...

























Last to came. Really love it...


----------



## Monocrom

Ozemanue said:


> I don't know if somebody already showed this...
> 
> View attachment 582315


Bit OT. But are those figurines from "A Clockwork orange" ?


----------



## Ozemanue

Monocrom said:


> Bit OT. But are those figurines from "A Clockwork orange" ?


Yep, they are the _droogs_! A little bit bootlegged, I supose. They where very cheap... But anyway look _horrorshow_, don't you think?

(By the way, my english is not as good as I would like, and I'm not familiarized with some forum terms... What does "OT" means...?) o_o'


----------



## Monocrom

Ozemanue said:


> Yep, they are the _droogs_! A little bit bootlegged, I supose. They where very cheap... But anyway look _horrorshow_, don't you think?
> 
> (By the way, my english is not as good as I would like, and I'm not familiarized with some forum terms... What does "OT" means...?) o_o'


OT = Off Topic.

Yup, I do think they look very much like that.


----------



## Ozemanue

Monocrom said:


> OT = Off Topic.
> 
> Yup, I do think they look very much like that.


I supposed it, but wanted to be sure...

Cheers!


----------



## andysm

One of my favorite watches:


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE..



















Cheers


----------



## watchgolfer

Here's mine...


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## pasti78




----------



## Krosya

here is another one you dont see often:


----------



## Rojote

This watch is the shizzle...:-d


----------



## tibertov

ORIENT Cal. 469 Limited Edition 40th Anniversary. Mine from today.


----------



## jdmfetish

^^^^^^^^^^^^^so nice the PVD

i bought 2 each SS version and thru one on a orange 24mm isofrane , the other is gonna be used on factory SS bracelet

love the watch to dollar , ratio

i was going to grab the PVD , i was afraid that even if i am careful , i would see scratches to easy , wondering how yours will hold up over a few months use ?

mine say hello


----------



## tibertov

What a nice combo with isofrane mate :-!. Do you think orange isofrane will look good on my pvd Orient? Will see about skratches, this watch i one day old.

One more pic


----------



## jdmfetish

tibertov said:


> What a nice combo with isofrane mate :-!. Do you think orange isofrane will look good on my pvd Orient? Will see about skratches, this watch i one day old.
> 
> One more pic


i was going to place and orange isofrane on the PVD if i had purchased it, that was my intention 
i think it would look fantastic
also by doing that it would keep your factory PVD bracelet un-used and new 
be very careful if you do a bracelet for Iso swap , as not to scratch the pvd upon the swap

i also think an orange nato would also look fantastic

anyway your watch is so very nice i love it, enjoy it


----------



## crazy4seiko

Big0range said:


> Here's one I purchased to be a dressy addition to the collection. When I received it, I though it would be a little too thick to be dressy, but it's worked out quite well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tursday?


----------



## cjcar631

madmichael said:


> my first orient! scored this for the philippine peso equivalent of 155 USD. :-!


That's what really makes Orient so special... you can build a fine collection without having to be in the top 1%. 
Great looking Nato. Just ordered a Nato from C&B in black and sand for my Ray.


----------



## bigbondjing

Just bought and received my second Orient, the Orient Star Retro Airplane black.
It's freeking beautifully awesome in person! Pics don't do it justice! Many compliments in just one day.
i'll post pics in the next 2 or 3 days due to work schedule.
Get their best stuff because I'm sure prices will be going up soon. (just guessing)
Mine arrived in two days after ordering...sweet!


----------



## bedlam

Picked this up from another WIS. Really quite enamoured with it


----------



## FBMJ

My Orient Poseidon:


----------



## Krosya

Glad to see this thread alive. Hope to see more rare and cool Orients here. Let me do my part and show this Vintage and somewhat rare Orient Ha :


----------



## pogiguy

Hi Everybody. Just picked this one up last week. Been wearing it every day since (to the detriment of my other watches.)

This is my first Orient, and I like it. I'll be looking to pick up more in the future.


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> Glad to see this thread alive. Hope to see more rare and cool Orients here. Let me do my part and show this Vintage and somewhat rare Orient Ha :


Orient Jaguar handcranker using the 20620 caliber movement..


----------



## Krosya

Nice One , Tony. One you dont see often. Here is another uncommon one - Orient VVi with nice "fishbone" bracelet:


----------



## MikeCfromLI

just got the mako but perhaps its a gateway drug to the orient, amazing watches...


----------



## Krosya

Neither rare, nor vintage, but rather a Timeless Classic:


----------



## anzac1957

and one of its brothers..










Cheers


----------



## MrDude

The blue beauty is CFH01001D0, the white one is CEX0R001W


----------



## Krosya

Another classic, but on a different scale - more of an "Elegance" series and a bit more uncommon:


----------



## anzac1957

Can't recall whether I posted this one here...

Orient World Heritage LE with the Orient Star Royal 46L41 movement..










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

anzac1957 said:


> Can't recall whether I posted this one here...
> 
> Orient World Heritage LE with the Orient Star Royal 46L41 movement..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Cool watch. You say that it has a Orient Royal movement. Can you tell me what Royal model has this same movement - I cant seem to find any. Also, if this is a Royal movement - does it have hack/handwind? Is it 21600BPM? I remember you write that this movement is accurate to 5-10 sec/day as per official specs. But I was under impression that only Oreints with 28800 bpm are capable of that, such as Royal with 88A00 movement. Others seem to be no better than Orient Stars and have specs of more like -15+25 sec/day. By looks of it - movement in this watch looks more like Orient Star, not Royal Orient with high beat. Can you clarify this?


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> Cool watch. You say that it has a Orient Royal movement. Can you tell me what Royal model has this same movement - I cant seem to find any. Also, if this is a Royal movement - does it have hack/handwind? Is it 21600BPM? I remember you write that this movement is accurate to 5-10 sec/day as per official specs. But I was under impression that only Oreints with 28800 bpm are capable of that, such as Royal with 88A00 movement. Others seem to be no better than Orient Stars and have specs of more like -15+25 sec/day. By looks of it - movement in this watch looks more like Orient Star, not Royal Orient with high beat. Can you clarify this?


Orient Star Royal movement.. A line that has now been discontinued.. Nearest 'relative' I can find in my catalogs to this one is the WZ0031FB and WZ0041FB..

Here is a link to some pics..

http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a49/roberev/Orient Star Royal WZ0041FB/

This one does hack and as you say doesn't have the beat rate of the Royal Orient.. The Orient Start Royal line all had higher accuracy than the Orient Stars.. Pics can be found in the 2007 JDM catalog..


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> Cool watch. You say that it has a Orient Royal movement. Can you tell me what Royal model has this same movement - I cant seem to find any. Also, if this is a Royal movement - does it have hack/handwind? Is it 21600BPM? I remember you write that this movement is accurate to 5-10 sec/day as per official specs. But I was under impression that only Oreints with 28800 bpm are capable of that, such as Royal with 88A00 movement. Others seem to be no better than Orient Stars and have specs of more like -15+25 sec/day. By looks of it - movement in this watch looks more like Orient Star, not Royal Orient with high beat. Can you clarify this?


Orient Star Royal movement.. A line that has now been discontinued.. Nearest 'relative' I can find in my catalogs to this one is the WZ0031FB and WZ0041FB..

Here is a link to some pics..

http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a49/roberev/Orient Star Royal WZ0041FB/

This one does hack and as you say doesn't have the beat rate of the Royal Orient.. The Orient Start Royal line all had higher accuracy than the Orient Stars.. Pics can be found in the 2007 JDM catalog..


----------



## Krosya

Thanks for the info - too bad they dont make those anymore - I wish I could track one down.


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> Thanks for the info - too bad they dont make those anymore - I wish I could track one down.


I noticed a handwinder Orient Start Royal here..

Orient Royal Star Power Reserve

Don't know whether he still has in stock.. Sometimes takes a while to get response to email as not a full time business..

Cheers


----------



## hstdist

bedlam said:


> Picked this up from another WIS. Really quite enamoured with it


wow! I just got the same watch. Yours looks stunning on that black band. Is it anything special?


----------



## anzac1957

One of the first Royal Orients.. They were first made in 1958 and the calendar model was introduced in 1961..



















Cheers


----------



## bedlam

hstdist said:


> wow! I just got the same watch. Yours looks stunning on that black band. Is it anything special?


Its a Bradystraps black-stitch sailcloth

Welcome to Bradystraps.com


----------



## anzac1957

One of my first Orients.. The Orient Classic Automatic World Time...










Cheers


----------



## bigbondjing

*here's mine from two days ago...














































S







*


----------



## bedlam

Is that an Orient other than a Mako?? Looks more like a Seagull to me ;-)



bigbondjing said:


> *here's mine from two days ago...*


----------



## anzac1957

bedlam said:


> Is that an Orient other than a Mako?? Looks more like a Seagull to me ;-)


It is very nice and it is oriental..


----------



## muchacho_

Hi, it's my first post here but I've been lurking on WUS for over a year now. And here is my Orient 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Krosya

I'm amazed that moderators didnt remove that post with a SeaGull watch - this is an Orient watch thread - and shouldnt be junked up with other watches, no matter how nice, IMO.


----------



## OldeCrow

Krosya said:


> I'm amazed that moderators didnt remove that post with a SeaGull watch - this is an Orient watch thread - and shouldnt be junked up with other watches, no matter how nice, IMO.


Shocked and stunned! yes sir that Sea-Gull picture just knocked curing world hunger right off the top of my to-do list :-d


----------



## Krosya

Well in this case - lets just litter this thread with every possible photo, how about some kittens - whats the point to say "Orient watches" if nobody cares?o|:roll:


----------



## mellonb1

Welcome to WUS.....


----------



## anzac1957

An older Orient 200m Diver...










Cheers


----------



## nzkiwi

Where did you get this nice strap?
Also does the stitching come in other colours?

Thanks



anzac1957 said:


> An older Orient 200m Diver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

nzkiwi said:


> Where did you get this nice strap?
> Also does the stitching come in other colours?
> 
> Thanks


It came with the watch from Pete down in Christchurch.. He is on timekeepers forum in New Zealand as pedro44..

I believe it is a Maratac strap though..


----------



## brrrdn

newly acquired orient sti :]


----------



## Krosya

Rather rare Swimmer 35 jewels:


----------



## Krosya

I see noone esle is playin......, so I'll have to keep this thread goin... Here is fishy fishy fishy:


----------



## Robinne




----------



## Krosya

Equestrian  Orient:


----------



## Sloniu

And here is my orient gmt


----------



## bedlam

Isn't that just a perfect casual watch. Very nice!



Sloniu said:


> And here is my orient gmt


----------



## JJC

Enduro:









Millenium:


----------



## corn cob kid

I'm looking at this watch, how do you like it? Lume? I really like the color scheme on it...



brrrdn said:


> newly acquired orient sti :]


----------



## Philbee

Semi Skeleton Power Reserve CFT00003D which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Ropke Nine

Here's my 3 Orients.
Chicane, unknown freebie, Esteem.


----------



## Krosya

May not look like an Orient, yet it's made by Orient (remember Kingmaster Worldtime model? ) :


----------



## anzac1957

Philbee said:


> Semi Skeleton Power Reserve CFT00003D which arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 663010
> 
> 
> View attachment 663011


Very nice.. Greetings from across the pond..


----------



## Philbee

The one that started my love affair with Orient, an Orient Star WZ0011EV














[

QUOTE=anzac1957;4872703]Very nice.. Greetings from across the pond..[/QUOTE]

Thank you Tony.
Greetings to you too!


----------



## Philbee

Freshly arrived. CFT00002M


----------



## Krosya

Here is one of the very Original Early Orient Stars - Still has old type writing - Orient*, yet it already has a Circled S on a crown. Classical style from the 50's and pretty hard to find now, manual wind - I'm very happy to add this one to my collection:


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Marcus Gronholm series...










Cheers


----------



## nickyboyo

Good day Orient folks,

I have just picked up my first Orient, and to be honest, i love it. Great ana-digi functional watch (i could do without the calender count down/up alarm and the tachymeter scale, but they are very small minor issues).
Loving this watch:








Wrist shot:


----------



## eliz

Orient x STI 2011 Limited Edition


----------



## Krosya

For those day when I need that "Extra Bling"  - I put it on a leather band, as original bracelet is rather poor quality :


----------



## Krosya

As much as I like mechanical/automatic watches, I just couldnt say "No" to this unusual quartz one "Half Moon":















Its on a smaller side, so it'll probably be a watch for my wife, but I still like it - here is what it looks like on my wrist:


----------



## macleod1979

That half moon watch is pretty cool. Very unique!


----------



## kjw




----------



## IamtheToph

kew said:


> Orient has been around for a while... In fact they are celebrating their 60th anniversary this year. Orient Watch produces an incredible 2.3 million timepieces per year, which are distributed globally to over 60 countries.
> 
> Here are a couple of Orient King Divers from the sixties...


Where can you find these for sale? Approx cost?


----------



## Krosya

Here is another uncommon Orient:


----------



## hooligan

Krosya said:


> Here is another uncommon Orient:


Pretty sweet. What's the model number on that one?


----------



## Monocrom

hooligan said:


> Pretty sweet. What's the model number on that one?


+1

It's classic good looks is very appealing.


----------



## TseTse




----------



## Krosya

Here is another addition to my collection - a gift from a friend and pretty rare and unusual model:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## kko1909




----------



## Benny P

Here's something different:






Has a rotating inner bezel.


----------



## anzac1957

Picked this Orient Quartz Alarm Chronograph PTA0H001C up from an online auction.. It features a Seiko 7T32 engine inside..










Cheers


----------



## CFF

lol two in the roll!


----------



## Krosya

Orient President :


----------



## Keiran

*CFA05001B with leather strap and deployment clasp.

​*


----------



## Krosya

Time to wake up thread Again:


----------



## anzac1957




----------



## noone

the left my daily beater, on the right is my secret weekend lover! 
that's my orient collection.. so far... heheh..

cheers and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Krosya

Morning coffee with the Old Classic:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## wsu

madmichael said:


> my first orient! scored this for the philippine peso equivalent of 155 USD. :-!


Can anyone tell me what is the model number of that watch?


----------



## bambini

^ that's the orient EM7F200B aka cal 469 40th anniversary.


----------



## bedlam

bambini said:


> ^ that's the orient EM7F200B aka cal 469 40th anniversary.


Or WV2381EM if its JDM.


----------



## grotty

I swear I'll take better pictures later (still learning the art of shooting macro...), but for now, I'll share what I have


----------



## Sloniu

My excursionist


----------



## Krosya

Here is one more:


----------



## RickyGene

50 years old and still ticking...........The KING


----------



## Scottish Steve

Krosya said:


> Orient President :
> 
> View attachment 707865


I really wish Orient did an Air King of Explorer I no date model.
I have considered getting a steel version of this model but the fluted bezel nakes it look cheap in my opinion.


----------



## BlinkyNIN

Just got it this morning. I needed a beater on a rubber strap and the Orca fit the the bill.


----------



## sci

That is my first automatic watch, I bought 9 years ago. The first 6 years it was my only watch. This week went to a watchmaker for the first (and not necessary) time:


----------



## Krosya

Keep them comming!!!!!


----------



## Deyn Man

Orient 300m on Ted Su...

























on Franes togther with the Mako XL...









on waffle strap....









on Gnomon Nato...


----------



## Chase16

I have always wanted a Orient....


----------



## Krosya

Here is Orient 60th Anniversary Book and one of my Orients:


----------



## RickyGene

There is some super nice watches here, I love my Orients and I love to see others dispaly theirs........nice to see others have the same taste, everything on a wrist does not have to be Swiss made?


----------



## RickyGene

Chase16 said:


> I have always wanted a Orient....


 Then take the plunge and but one, you will not be sad you did. I have alot more other makes of watches, but from day 1, I have liked Orient Watches.


----------



## Krosya

and one more:


----------



## evritis

THIS IS MY AUTOMATIC ORIENT.SORRY FOR THE BAD PHOTO.


----------



## Ware

My first of what I hope to be many nicer watches. Also a first post to this enabling forum. Sorry, the photos were clearly taken with a point and shoot.. Thanks!


----------



## bender

Image00026 by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## Benny P

bender said:


> Image00026 by circuitedge, on Flickr


Sweet watch! I didn't know Orient had a chrono/diver. What model is that?

Also:
Orient Star retrograde (with ScubaPro):


----------



## Krosya

Got me another addition to the collection - wanted a black Orient, but for the longest time couldnt decide which one to go with. Finally chose this one - beautiful watch, even more so in real life:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Clay Bergen

Orient Perpetual Date Automatic - Purchased in Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine. 
Stainless/Gold strap coming soon to replace really bad one that came with the watch.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## vanquish129

via Dell Streak


----------



## rybak

nhoJ said:


> OMG! Show me an Orient other than a Mako


Why? Mako is cool... b-)



OK-OK... What about white Dolphin...?



;-)


----------



## Bezelbub

OK,

Here's something a bit different. The Orient Epoch. Their one pocket watch! I've really started to love vintage pocket watches and had to add this Orient to my collection.


----------



## -DOOMED-

2EV03001B


----------



## GTB

My only Orient. This beauty got me started on automatics...I now have three with two hand winds.








Greg


----------



## Kevg

Here's my pair



















Kev


----------



## rybak




----------



## rybak

Thom55as said:


> It is available in the US but for some reason Orient USA does not sell it.


Do You mean this one I've just posted?


----------



## rybak

No more Orients other than a Mako?

It's sad...

What about this one?


----------



## joquio

My first Orient. Excuse the bad picture quality from my phone


----------



## gabrielauyong

My 1st mechanical watch, Orient Star Open Heart, it's my daily dress watch.


----------



## placebo

saw this yesterday at my friend's place..not bad at all, it's 22mm lug width, quality and price is OK..
kinda have that GMT feel









i mean this gmt..lol


----------



## subaru123

lol, and here's a chance to win an orient mako for those living in singapore
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...06631893.32483.159267030840701&type=1&theater


----------



## hpo

World Timer


----------



## Krosya

Here is a two tone Limited Edition 50th Aniversary M-Force:


----------



## hpo

subaru123 said:


> lol, and here's a chance to win an orient mako for those living in singapore
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...06631893.32483.159267030840701&type=1&theater


Read this today.... Oh well-and yes, living in the fine city of Singapore.


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> Here is a two tone Limited Edition 50th Aniversary M-Force:
> 
> View attachment 849515
> View attachment 849518


That is the only the third one of the 50th anniversary World Time watches I have seen.. First one is the one I have, second was on a Russian watch forum and now your one..

Here's mine...


----------



## Krosya

I saw one like yours but with a black dial in one watch shop in Italy, but they wanted too much money for it, so I'm happy I found this two tone one.


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## rybak




----------



## Krosya

Yet another addition to my Orient family:

Rare Orient Mexican, with MOP Dial, manual and auto wind and faceted crystal:


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

The Orient in my signature, fairly large for a dressy watch at 42mm dial and about 55mm lug to lug. Very nice textured dial with nicely finished hands and applied markers. It is a great watch, I just wish I knew more about it than the model number.


----------



## Laso1

Here are mine.


----------



## hpo

Orient 40th


----------



## Dan83bz

Unfortunately, my only Orient for now - SFD0E002W/CFD0E002W (sadly said goodbye to my "Planet Orient" last week). Sorry, pics are not that great but I can tell you I've got more compliments and stares on this one than any other watch I've had so far:


----------



## Terrence Teh Beng Leong

Orient Orca Diver 100m


----------



## hotriverstone

M-Force


----------



## UhrUmbel

Stylish and Smart WV0641ER


----------



## Everdying




----------



## GTR83

Another M-Force here. The deep blue dial is amazing under the sunlight. 







Please pardon the socks :-d

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H.H.Sinn

Early gift from my wife. Bambino


----------



## GTR83

Here's another one. A birthday present from myself for myself. And it's not a bad coincidence that it came on time for Christmas just around the corner!








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krosya

anzac1957 said:


> That is the only the third one of the 50th anniversary World Time watches I have seen.. First one is the one I have, second was on a Russian watch forum and now your one..
> 
> Here's mine...


Here is one for sale (not mine) , if someone is interested:

Relógio Oriente | eBay


----------



## lactardjosh

Orient Golden Eye that I received for Christmas...waiting on its pillow until we get home so I can size the bracelet.


----------



## KO_81

Been looking for an automatic Submariner/Diver watch for a long time and even looked into buying a Folex; after a bit of thought I decided that it was the wrong way to go about it.

I managed to aquire this last week, an Orient 2ER00002D. It was cheap and apart from the dreadful and too small bracelet I am very happy with it, the colour is very nice and it says 'Rolex' very quietly.................










Any recommendations for an affordable and authentic looking new bracelet please?


----------



## GTR83

How about the 20mm Oyster or mesh styles from Strapcode? Congrats btw on your choice. You were right - it's better to get yourself a cheap Orient than a Folex. In fact some Folexes will cost you more money in the long run 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Krosya

Here is yet another Unusual and rare addition to my collection - Orient Titanium:


----------



## chriscentro

How old or new is the titanium watch? The material seems newer than the design...like the dial.


----------



## KO_81

GTR83 said:


> How about the 20mm Oyster or mesh styles from Strapcode? Congrats btw on your choice. You were right - it's better to get yourself a cheap Orient than a Folex. In fact some Folexes will cost you more money in the long run
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for that George, I'll look into it.

Cheers.


----------



## ebo hud

Got this Orient for Christmas. I am enjoying it so far, I think its a nice, classy watch to add to an otherwise sporty collection


----------



## chriscentro

My Orient Star

















Blue Marshall and cousin Seiko


----------



## Chromejob

KO_81 said:


> Been looking for an automatic Submariner/Diver watch for a long time and even looked into buying a Folex; after a bit of thought I decided that it was the wrong way to go about it.
> 
> I managed to aquire this last week, an Orient 2ER00002D. It was cheap and apart from the dreadful and too small bracelet I am very happy with it, the colour is very nice and it says 'Rolex' very quietly.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for an affordable and authentic looking new bracelet please?


Hadley-Roma Oyster...?

// Sent from my mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## GaryM

My newly acquired 10 BAR multi calendar sliderule. 46D caliber, 21 jewel.


----------



## Drfp

Orient MultiEye









Then Calendar because I wanted an inner turning bezel and I thought the Calendar was cool as well as a good price for a Sapphire crystal at 110 ( still )

Orient Calendar 
















Then I needed a 3 star because I had none plus it had full lume and I love the dial

Orient 3 star Full Lume


















Then Came this Christmas and I saw the runner up to the Full Lume for $35....... good present to myself!

Orient Yellow Blue 3 star 









Lastly I had a MM GMT I was not really feeling like I wanted to wear anymore so I sold it and funded this last Orient another inner bezel but a pop color

Orient HotGrape Metallic









Just bought this one


----------



## GTR83

Wow Drfp, that's a lot of classy looking Orients. I like the royal purple dial. Drool worthy! The yellow and blue Three Stars also pops.

A quick snap of today's Orient, I wore the Beast with a Hirsch leather strap and a sleeved button down shirt to my uncle's silver anniversary. The strap is nice and thick, with a polished buckle to give the watch a slight dressier edge. 








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drfp

GTR83 said:


> Wow Drfp, that's a lot of classy looking Orients. I like the royal purple dial. Drool worthy! The yellow and blue Three Stars also pops.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks


----------



## GaryM

Cool Drfp! I bought my blue calendar from Japan, not sure if it has a sapphire crystal but that would be a bonus. Mine looks a little big on my wrist but one thing I really dig is the lume on the hands last a full 8 hours if not more. 

Your HotGrape Metallic looks killer! I have the white version and I love it. For the price of this model I will probably get another one.


----------



## Krosya

Here is another rare and unusual Orient M-Force:


----------



## gt7834a

What model is this? I really like it and don't remember seeing it in my searching. Very classic. Like the day/date on the bottom.



ebo hud said:


> Got this Orient for Christmas. I am enjoying it so far, I think its a nice, classy watch to add to an otherwise sporty collection


----------



## dasmi

Orient Day and Date Automatic Watch #FEV0M002B ^^^^


----------



## gt7834a

dasmi said:


> Orient Day and Date Automatic Watch #FEV0M002B ^^^^


Thanks. I love it. Looks far better in the wrist shot so I am glad you posted it.


----------



## OrientAndyUK

May as well add these to this thread:-


Orient Mako XL 02 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Mako XL 04 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient CFM01002B 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient CFM01002B 04 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## Wile E. Quixote

Here's one of mine, an Orient Enduro, model CDB02002H on a Hadley Roma kevlar strap with red stitching. The next modification is going to be replacing the hands with some that have a better lume. There are some cool looking hands available at Dagaz Watches that would be a good match for the dial on the Enduro.


----------



## Willsview

Ryan Alden said:


>


Hei ryan, mind if i ask where you get this watch. Amazingly attractive. Very very nice! I lived in jakarta btw,where do u resides?


----------



## GTR83

Willsview, that model is readily available from Orient AD at Pasar Baru as far as I know. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Tsar Bomba

gt7834a said:


> What model is this? I really like it and don't remember seeing it in my searching. Very classic. Like the day/date on the bottom.


It was called the Orient Charm. Here's a few of my pics...



















Looks like it's been rebranded as The Lexington...


----------



## Bezelbub

Drfp,

Thanks for posting the pictures! I have the same KL EMJ5-CO CA Orient Emperor shown in your first picture. I was my first Orient and very inexpensive ($41). What a timekeeper it is! +/- 3sec. per day. I changed out the cheap SS bracelet for a nice brown leather one with contrast stitching.
View attachment 971461
View attachment 971462


----------



## Chudster

Just picked this up the other day, Golden Eye in copper:


----------



## Gambas

GTR83 said:


> Willsview, that model is readily available from Orient AD at Pasar Baru as far as I know.
> 
> Cheers,
> George


Hi George.

I just joined this forum not so long ago. I am from Singapore started my Orient collection recently. Unfortunately, there aren't many Orient retailers here in Singapore. I heard that Jakarta watch dealers have a wide range of Orient models and is cheaper too. Is it true?


----------



## GTR83

Yes, Orient has an authorized dealer located at Pasar Baru, Jakarta, and the stores surrounding it also stocks Orient watches, which is an interesting situation. If you don't mind buying internationally, Long Island Watch from the US has a good reputation for models and price at the forums. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gambas

Thanks. Yup it is sometimes cheaper to indent it from overseas even with the shipping costs. Never tried Long Island Watch before though. I have bought from Watches88.com and Amazon.com before. In fact I have now the Planet Orient from Amazon.com and Subaru BRZ GT300 LE2012 from DiscountWatchStore.com on shipment order. Yeah!


----------



## GTR83

From my experience, Amazon's DHL shipping is insanely fast albeit expensive. So it can sometimes be more economical to order from Amazon if you factor in the waiting time and minimum effort from our side. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southpaw1925

I wish I found out about this Watch Company before I bought my Citizen! 

Now I don't know which to get first! A Blue Ray, or a Black Mako!

I love that the blue shimmers and it is dark enough for it to match with practically everything.

But I also love the black mako bc it is classic. 

Help me choose!!


----------



## GTR83

They're affordable enough that you can get all of them without worrying about breaking the bank. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbaytan

Geez, very impressive design, shines like tritium in picture, I wish glass was bigger with no numbered bezel and hour ticks were really tritium. Wear in good health. never seen it before, do you know the code number BTW?



Krosya said:


> Here is another rare and unusual Orient M-Force:
> 
> View attachment 933749


----------



## ManMachine

Southpaw1925 said:


> I wish I found out about this Watch Company before I bought my Citizen!
> 
> Now I don't know which to get first! A Blue Ray, or a Black Mako!
> 
> I love that the blue shimmers and it is dark enough for it to match with practically everything.
> 
> But I also love the black mako bc it is classic.
> 
> Help me choose!!


If you like lume, you can't go wrong with Ray. The blue Ray has a very dark blue and can easily be mistaken as black - great watch for the money.

Mine on isofrane:

View attachment 980199


----------



## WnS

View attachment 980212
View attachment 980213


----------



## Southpaw1925

ManMachine said:


> If you like lume, you can't go wrong with Ray. The blue Ray has a very dark blue and can easily be mistaken as black - great watch for the money.
> 
> Mine on isofrane:
> 
> View attachment 980199


What is isofrane? (Pls excuse my rookie knowledge)


----------



## Krosya

CEXAA002W0



cbaytan said:


> Geez, very impressive design, shines like tritium in picture, I wish glass was bigger with no numbered bezel and hour ticks were really tritium. Wear in good health. never seen it before, do you know the code number BTW?


----------



## ManMachine

Southpaw1925 said:


> What is isofrane? (Pls excuse my rookie knowledge)


Isofrane is a high quality rubber strap often used for dive watches. check out the dive watch subforum.


----------



## stewham

Here is my Orient Star WZ0241EL. It doesn't get that much wrist time though, as it's my dressiest watch and I want to keep it looking good for special occasions.

View attachment 981619


View attachment 981622


----------



## Southpaw1925

I have nothing but gratitude for this wonderful forum as this was the place where I found out about Orient specifically the Mako and Ray. I've read too many positive posts about this wonderful watch company that I decided I have to have one.

It is my first Orient, and first dive watch, and I'm very happy to say that I'm a proud new owner of an Orient Blue Ray!










I was debating btwn the Blue Ray or a Black Mako but there's just something about the blue that kept me looking. It shimmered at every angle, and it was dark enough that it can pass as black.










Out of the box, the watch looked incredible. It had a nice heft to it in terms of weight, and it came flawless.

Thanks to a YouTube video on how to remove links to your watch, I was able to fit my watch to my preference in five minutes. The band is exceptionally comfortable. The head size is not too big, not too small.

I'm in love with this watch! Thank you WUS!


----------



## slccj

My "Planet Orient".


----------



## balagee

View attachment 982284


----------



## cbaytan

WOW! factor. This is a sample how a HQ strap can increase the gorgeousness. Kudos to you The model number and where did you get the strap info would be greatly appreciated, weat in good health.


balagee said:


> View attachment 982284


----------



## balagee

cbaytan said:


> The model number and where did you get the strap info would be greatly appreciated, weat in good health.


Strap: RIOS LOUISIANA


----------



## mocapitane

Here's mine with aftermarket strap. I was considering a tissot visodate for a while, but thought I could achieve a similar style with this Orient and save a few dollars as well.


----------



## rupp

View attachment 983574
View attachment 983575


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Latest addition to my small little collection:-


Orient Poseidon 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Poseidon 02 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Poseidon 03 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Poseidon 05 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Poseidon 06 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## Krosya

Here is a vintage diver :


----------



## Dan83bz

My WZ0091EF, I've already posted this in 2-3 different topics....LOVE IT !

View attachment 985049


----------



## Dan83bz

balagee said:


> View attachment 982284


I have this on a blue, good quality croc strap...and its great...tried to take a pic just now but I'm really terrible...it looks great though in reality, especially with the deployment clasp as well that "fits" the watch very well, looks-wise



cbaytan said:


> WOW! factor. This is a sample how a HQ strap can increase the gorgeousness. Kudos to you The model number and where did you get the strap info would be greatly appreciated, weat in good health.


Indeed !

View attachment 985052


----------



## ManMachine

blue Ray on olive green 2-ring zulu

View attachment 987760


----------



## lorsban

Replaced the bracelet to hadley roma. Just removed cyclops a while ago - vastly improved the looks imo.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiro1963

New arrival WZ0231EL


----------



## Krosya

Here is a new addition to my Orient Family - took me a while to find one:


----------



## lactardjosh

Picked up the 40th Anniversary King Diver reissue recently:


----------



## Krosya

Here is another Vintage manual wind Orient. Classic style:


----------



## Krosya

And here is another Rare Vintage Orient - white gold filled Square 4300 AAA Deluxe with auto and hand wind. Second hand is either missing or was not even supposed to be there - not sure. I really enjoy the shape and looks.


----------



## Krosya

Rare Vintage Orient - thinnest Automatic Orient (was also in a Fineness version):


----------



## ehou333

Krosya said:


> Here is another Vintage manual wind Orient. Classic style:


I love the detailing on the buckle!


----------



## ipolit




----------



## GTR83

ipolit said:


>


Hey, that's a very cool strap. Did you make it yourself?

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsl355

Orient Star ....


----------



## ipolit

GTR83 said:


> Hey, that's a very cool strap. Did you make it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


Yep


----------



## sinner777

...my recent purchase came back from rehaul. And it is stunning!


----------



## tekong

My Pride and Joy


----------



## Bezelbub

EM7A004R - Aviator


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## goodjavstexas

Fuzzylogic said:


> View attachment 1040466


Never seen this one! Which model is it??


----------



## Fuzzylogic

goodjavstexas said:


> Never seen this one! Which model is it??


EM6W001D. Also comes in white and reddish/brown dial. They are hard to find though. Discontinued.


----------



## azura123

Fuzzylogic said:


> View attachment 1040466


Awesome one! I wonder if I can get this one...
Just bought orient gmt this day for my friend. Sry bad pic


----------



## goodjavstexas

Fuzzylogic said:


> EM6W001D. Also comes in white and reddish/brown dial. They are hard to find though. Discontinued.


All the best prients I've seen are discontinued 😡😤
My only hope is to be able to buy the white millenium before they discontinue that too!!!!!


----------



## chriscentro

Orient Star


----------



## Krosya

Better than Mako, IMO:


----------



## FitzroyTom

Started to take photos of all my watches tonight, so I thought I'd post the non Mako Orients up here. I have more Orients than any other brand and I think that they're the best value watch you can buy. If you're wondering about the second last photo, they did both come on metal bracelets but i got a bunch of Nato straps delivered last week and thought I'd experiment. Quite happy with the results.


----------



## Nucleo

My Orient Defender ET0N002K, tuned with Hirsch Terra leather strap.


----------



## stw21

A new member here. Greetings to all of you! I just have finished my "walking round the museum" of ORIENT.
Special thanks to Kew,Krosya and anzac1957!


----------



## GTR83

@FitzRoyTom I believe those are NatoStrapCo products? Simply great looking... I already have my eyes set on 3 straps from him. 

To the new Orient admirer, welcome and please don't blame us if we manage to make you go broke buying lots of these affordable watches! 

Regards,
George


----------



## David8b

Island Watch is offering a special. Spend more than $150 on Orient watches and you get one of 4 Orient quartz watches for free. The free one's are OK; nothing special. Good "beaters", for sure!!!


----------



## GTR83

David8b said:


> Island Watch is offering a special. Spend more than $150 on Orient watches and you get one of 4 Orient quartz watches for free. The free one's are OK; nothing special. Good "beaters", for sure!!!


I spent $159 on the Flight but didn't get those quartz freebies. Oh well... Going to be wearing the ER02A002F today.








What do you guys think about comboing it with this "The Busey" NATO strap from NatoStrapCo? 
http://natostrapco.com/collections/22mm-straps/products/striped-nato-strap-w-polished-hardware

I have doubts mainly because the shade of green seems to be different. The green on the watch dial is a much deeper one.

Regards,
George


----------



## Krosya

Here is yet another Diver by Orient. Amazing how many different Divers this company made over the years. What sets this one apart - its rated for 150m, vs usual 100m or 200m or 300m. Makes it stand out in my collection. :


----------



## FitzroyTom

GTR83 said:


> @FitzRoyTom I believe those are NatoStrapCo products? Simply great looking... I already have my eyes set on 3 straps from him.
> 
> To the new Orient admirer, welcome and please don't blame us if we manage to make you go broke buying lots of these affordable watches!
> 
> Regards,
> George


They sure are, got an order of 12 from NatoStrapCo a week or so ago. Very pleased with all of them.


----------



## daniel9399

The Stars I Seek are on my wrist......LOL.


----------



## Krosya

Vintage Orient Soccer.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## Kamil87




----------



## Nucleo

It's my brand new Orient CFX01002DH with Hirsch Mariner waterproof leather strap.


----------



## Diospada

Something simple I just got.

Sorry for the small pic.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ObZerver

Orient CEV0J003D 


Orient CEV0J003D 


Orient CEV0J003D


----------



## Krosya

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> View attachment 1100254


Which part of this is made by ORIENT?


----------



## RSX

Here is my Orient family. The father, the King Diver and its off-spring the 40th Anniversary LTD Edition SS and PVD versions


----------



## ToddRyan84

scottymac said:


> Good idea. Here's some of mine:


Wow! Fabulous collection! What's the last watch? I really like that one a lot!


----------



## ToddRyan84

Love the bracelet you have on that center piece! Wow!


----------



## ToddRyan84

ObZerver said:


> Orient CEV0J003D
> 
> 
> Orient CEV0J003D
> 
> 
> Orient CEV0J003D


Woah....do they still make this model?


----------



## DJW GB

Depending on were you are Bodying.com or watches88 have them . Although i cannot vouch for either site having not dealt with either. DW.


----------



## bonbonson

BRZ on a nato


----------



## ANev

FitzroyTom said:


> Started to take photos of all my watches tonight, so I thought I'd post the non Mako Orients up here. I have more Orients than any other brand and I think that they're the best value watch you can buy. If you're wondering about the second last photo, they did both come on metal bracelets but i got a bunch of Nato straps delivered last week and thought I'd experiment. Quite happy with the results.
> View attachment 1076882
> 
> View attachment 1076884
> 
> View attachment 1076885
> 
> View attachment 1076886


The two watches with the Nato strap look AMAZING. are they custom? What model are they?


----------



## FitzroyTom

The black watch is one of the Orient Disc lineup watches88. ORIENT Automatic Stylish & Smart Collection ER02006A (WV0661ER)
The white dialed watch is one of the sapphire collection Orient Automatic Classic Men Sapphire Watch SER02003W ER02003W

Both the Nato straps on the watches are from The NATO Strap Co. A great place for Natos. The owner is a forum member here.


----------



## Luis6

*DJ02003W*


----------



## sci

One of my veterans - classical Orient 3 Star.


----------



## ViperGuy

daniel9399 said:


> View attachment 1083235
> 
> The Stars I Seek are on my wrist......LOL.


Why do you put all of the feminine stars all over your pics? It takes away from the picture of the watch. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

ANev said:


> The two watches with the Nato strap look AMAZING. are they custom? What model are they?


That Orient Disk is such a cool watch. I'm going to have get one.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Sambation

Bambino on an aftermarket strap. I think the white stitching opens it up for a more casual look.


----------



## tm223




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Happytalk

Great with the white stitching.


----------



## linuxtime

Some great looking watches here. I want them all!
No doubt Orient is a no BS watch company with many cool designs.


----------



## zs3889

No Mako? Ok here's a Ray :-d


----------



## vanquish129

Here's my share.










Sent via iPhone


----------



## bickoy

Orient Star WZ0271EL (JDM)


----------



## biatch0

This showed up at my doorstep this afternoon b-)










A short while later...


















Obligatory wrist shot...


----------



## T. Wong

Montage Orient and Buddha by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy

Sparta.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Sistema1927

My Orients, ready to travel:


----------



## ViperGuy

Bambino!









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Happytalk

Capital. On a bell and Ross style strap.


----------



## RSX

Picked up these 2 pieces lately, the Orient Sun and Moon and the Orient Curator








I really like the champagne dial of the Sun and Moon plus the blue hand combo looks good IMHO.


----------



## Krosya

How about this one?


----------



## chronotrigger

Orient Symphony





































Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Aaron5Bend

The one I posted is model wzd0341fd and has a smooth dial.


----------



## machineboy

Got this one last week, very nice green dial with open heart. The model is DW0300F if I'm not mistaken. I really like the open heart design, but it's slightly too big for me (45.1mm).


----------



## krispilot

Black Bambino


























Next to tuna.


----------



## Krosya

Here are a couple of Orients you dont see very often (and I'm happy to have them in my collection):


----------



## DJW GB

Thanks for sharing those i really like the stop watch .DW.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## David8b

RSX said:


> Picked up these 2 pieces lately, the Orient Sun and Moon and the Orient Curator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the champagne dial of the Sun and Moon plus the blue hand combo looks good IMHO.


Man, those are two stunning pieces!!!


----------



## goTomek

Orient King Master WZ0361EM ANA edition


----------



## Krosya




----------



## goTomek

Vintage FFD0F004W










Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinner777

goTomek said:


> Orient King Master WZ0361EM ANA edition


where did you find this one? they were made for japanese comercial pilots, with Seiko ANA watches? very rare bird.

if all goes well, I will be rocking this beauty next week:









CEX0P001


----------



## diba kai

UN9002B (Devario)


----------



## julialgo

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## limbas21

My new Orient Union!!


----------



## Knifemaker

OrientAndyUK said:


> Latest addition to my small little collection:-
> 
> 
> Orient Poseidon 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Orient Poseidon 02 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Orient Poseidon 03 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Orient Poseidon 05 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Orient Poseidon 06 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


I have just recieved the same watch... Very nice, and weighs almost the same as a real submarine;-)


----------



## Floydboy




----------



## Robot L337




----------



## Public Alias

Having just bought my first decent camera, I've been able to take some cool pics of this little beauty.


----------



## julialgo

Hello, I know I have one picture already in the what Orient are you wearing today but this is a different one and it's not a Mako, haha. Sun and Moon, (et0p002b). Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## goTomek

sinner777 said:


> where did you find this one? they were made for japanese comercial pilots, with Seiko ANA watches? very rare bird.


I didn't found it, get it from another guy from Polish forum, and his sources are mysterious 
It's reissued version of original watches made for ANA (All Nippon Airwais) in 60'. These could have been purchased in ANA sky shops in Japan airports. Currently unavailable, only second hands.

Now I put it on handmade rally strap


----------



## DavidSmith

Orient Sparta









... but i have Blue Mako also ;-)


----------



## Happytalk

I like the Sparta. Anyone seen the one with red accents?


----------



## jalak

A quartz reporting in!


----------



## Tsarli

Here's another non-Mako. Trying it out on a dark blue NATO.


----------



## Krosya

Here is another uncommon M-Force. Check out the cool dial and amazing curvy crystal! No longer made. Yet I found it new. And thats what I wear today:


----------



## Krosya

From one of the more rare series that Orient made a while back - Neo Elegance:


----------



## jimmbob

I got this one for my birthday on Friday. A very nice dress watch.


----------



## Krosya

Here is another Limited M-Force - only 1000 of them made in this colour (there is a white face and two tone one - 1000 of each made for the 50th Aniversary):


----------



## Krosya

Here is another find - also from the rare Neo -Elegance collection:


----------



## Make Ranger

My first post and my first Orient. Love it!


----------



## goTomek




----------



## VoltesV

Krosya said:


> Here is another uncommon M-Force. Check out the cool dial and amazing curvy crystal! No longer made. Yet I found it new. And thats what I wear today:


Very nice piece, I assume it would cost an arm and a leg to replace the crystal if it gets broken though.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya

VoltesV said:


> Very nice piece, I assume it would cost an arm and a leg to replace the crystal if it gets broken though.


I agree, I'd be easier to find another one of these than to replace a crystal. Hope I will not break it though.


----------



## dimman

Journeyman World Timer, celebrating DST end last weekend so it is now internationally accurate again. Heh...


----------



## Wilhelm Meister

Hello Fellow Shark Hunters:

My UberMako 1:

































My UberMako 2:
































Greetings


----------



## Wilhelm Meister

Sorry for unwanted attached extra pics - I did something wrong with the reply engine probably


----------



## Boyen

My contribution, received it yesterday, I changed the wristband because the metal one was a bit too heavy for me. Can't seem to capture the beauty of this one on camera, but it's much prettier in real life. My Orient Eminence DW08003W::


----------



## RobNJ

Bought off the street in Seoul a month ago, an Orient Hicalar, brown/gold, with a 20620 movement. Does anyone know specs on this? It seems to have a high beat rate, maybe 28800 bph?


----------



## Wilhelm Meister

Very nice watch, Man! And nice strap too, Greetings from Warszawa!


----------



## EgoManiac

my Planet Orient (will be repaired soon)


----------



## RobNJ

Wilhelm Meister said:


> Very nice watch, Man! And nice strap too, Greetings from Warszawa!


Thanks! I do like the vintage, in this as in other things. I think the strap is original to the watch - or at least it is Orient branded. Only two holes on the clasp, however, so minimal adjustability.


----------



## Tsarli

One of my favourite Orients.


----------



## ViperGuy

Orient Sparta on a yellow Bertucci strap.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Angelis

*My new Orient CET0B001B Multi-Eye 100M Automatic* [HR][/HR]


----------



## sam0840

ipolit said:


>


what's the model number on this one? I really like it.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

sam0840 said:


> what's the model number on this one? I really like it.


Orient Flight FER2A005Y0


----------



## Krosya

Orient M-Force Titanium : Coffee anyone?


----------



## sifox

Just received Union on bracelet


----------



## Krosya

I'm not sure I know 20620 movement. But I do know 46620 (maybe also marked as yours) that was also and handwound only, used in popular in Korea Orient Branca models (I have one of those and movement looks pretty much the same as yours, best I can see from the pic you provided). Its either 21600 or 18000 beat movement, with 17 jewels if I recall correctly. Thats what I think you have there. It it looks like its beating faster - it may not be regulated correctly. Orient, AFAIK, only made 2 high beat movements - a Tenbeat 9980 movement that beat 36000 bph and one 28800 bph (actually Seiko movement tweaked by Orient) - 26960 in GM models with 25 jewels. So, yours is not a hi-beat one, I'm pretty sure, yet still a nice watch. Hope you enjoy it.



RobNJ said:


> Bought off the street in Seoul a month ago, an Orient Hicalar, brown/gold, with a 20620 movement. Does anyone know specs on this? It seems to have a high beat rate, maybe 28800 bph?
> 
> View attachment 1301112
> 
> 
> View attachment 1301113


----------



## Triton9

Vintage quartz Orient.


----------



## daniel9399

wow, this looks exactly like my 90s Tag professional!



Triton9 said:


> Vintage quartz Orient.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## hordeton

I'm now a proud owner of my first Orient. Orient Star EL05002B. I gotta say....I knew this watch would be nice, but I was not expecting this level of quality and finish. The dial and hands are so well done, and the domed crystal is just the icing on the cake








So far the watch hasn't gained or lost a single second in over 24 hours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P10




----------



## chriscentro

P10 said:


> View attachment 1324016


Nice shot!


----------



## hidden830726

Featuring here, Mako and Friends.


----------



## Chicawolverina

OMG! Show me an Orient other than a Mako that isn't plated!


----------



## plexan

Here is my Chicane 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plexan

*


----------



## SRix

Have a Ray  (tongue in cheek)


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Orient Collection (Jan 2014) 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## mft4

OrientAndyUK said:


> Orient Collection (Jan 2014) 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Very nice.:-!


----------



## Temperarely

Orientstar GMT Starseeker.


----------



## Temperarely

And the Somes WZ0201EL


----------



## Temperarely

And the Somes WZ0211EL


----------



## mft4

Temperarely said:


> Orientstar GMT Starseeker.





Temperarely said:


> And the Somes WZ0201EL





Temperarely said:


> And the Somes WZ0211EL


Wow!. Great collection of Stars.;-):-!


----------



## Temperarely

Thanks mft4.

The black "somes" is on the wrist as we speak and bought half way 2013.
The white one is from 2011 and the GMT was recieved two weeks ago.
It's on a thick saddle leather "BOB watch bands" strap right now.

Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## MariuszD

Latest addition to my Orient family. M-Force EX0X from 1998


----------



## Mediocre

My small Orient collection...Starting with a MAKO! :-d


----------



## MariuszD

*Mediocre*, nice start for collecting Orient watches. Like all of them, Mako is always a good choice and OS is a beauty.


----------



## Mediocre

MariuszD said:


> *Mediocre*, nice start for collecting Orient watches. Like all of them, Mako is always a good choice and OS is a beauty.


Thanks, I wore the Mako XL today. I had already forgotten how much I enjoy it


----------



## DCOmegafan

Temperarely said:


> And the Somes WZ0201EL


I really like those!


----------



## rfortson

P10 said:


> View attachment 1324016


Nice watch but even better photograph!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## jjolly

Public Alias said:


>


What watch is this? Images are a little small for me to check it out


----------



## Neofio

Orient Eminence DW00004B


----------



## Branger63

Humbly submitted. This one likes to be worn


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## Inx

i'm tryin to show it off everywhere since it's new =P


----------



## Krosya




----------



## goTomek

StarSeeker


----------



## Pedro Pereira




----------



## MariuszD

Following two arrived today
OS WZ0071FE - got WZ0081 and 0091 version earlier, but this one is superior to them. Red dial is awesome!


















Orient Poseidon 300m Brasilian Domestic Market.


----------



## Dave2525

Krosya said:


>


This is a beauty piece.

Im im just discovering the Orient brand and I love them all!


----------



## MariuszD

My Orient Star GMT Sport family


----------



## chriscentro

MariuszD said:


> My Orient Star GMT Sport family


Wow, these are nice, where can one find them for sale?


----------



## Krosya

Nice Orients,
But they are NOT GMTs from what I know. That extra hand just tells what time it is in terms of 24 hours, but you cant set it to show time in a different time zone. Correct me if I'm wrong.



MariuszD said:


> My Orient Star GMT Sport family


----------



## Krosya

Another vintage Orient. zreminds me much of the Somes Model. Maybe this one is Somes' grandfather? :


----------



## wmv

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pogiguy

Just swapped out the stock gator grain strap on my OS Classic for an inexpensive but genuine lizzard skin strap. It's a nice step up.


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya said:


> Nice Orients,
> But they are NOT GMTs from what I know. That extra hand just tells what time it is in terms of 24 hours, but you cant set it to show time in a different time zone. Correct me if I'm wrong.


You are right, this is not independent GMT hand, but it just shows 24h.


----------



## Dan83bz

chriscentro said:


> Wow, these are nice, where can one find them for sale?


Here for example.
Orient WZ0071FE Star Men&apos;s Watch | eBay

Rakuten used to have them for around 300 bucks plus shipping, even cheaper a couple of years back but its all sold out now as far as I can see.


----------



## Krosya

Here is another very beautiful and very under-rated Orient:


----------



## Ron521

Orient 2ER0, not a Mako, but perhaps a cousin...case is highly polished on the sides, matte on top. Came with a nice stainless steel bracelet, but I like wearing it on rubber.


----------



## minkky

*some of my Orient
































*


----------



## MariuszD

Very nice pictures of great watches *minkky*.


----------



## mft4

Orient Voyager


----------



## Nucleo

My newest Orients for my birthday. I love them.

Orient FER2400BW0:








Orient ET0R002B No1.:








Orient ET0R002B No2.:


----------



## mft4

Nucleo said:


> My newest Orients for my birthday. I love them.
> 
> Orient FER2400BW0:
> 
> Orient ET0R002B No1.:
> 
> Orient ET0R002B No2.:


Very nice.


----------



## Justintime308

Bambino


----------



## Krosya

Waaaaaay before Mako, there was this:


----------



## MariuszD

Can you let me know what is size of this watch, please? 
Seen it few times on auctions, but usually condition is very bad or just junk.


----------



## mft4

Orient Star GMT Aka Star seeker.


----------



## Tzimisces




----------



## Tzimisces




----------



## Tzimisces




----------



## beeman101

Take this Mako !
in your face


----------



## Luis6

Oh My Word! You do know how to take seductive photos. I just can't get enough of them. First the Voyager; now the Star Seeker. What's up next? Really looking forward to it!



mft4 said:


> Orient Star GMT Aka Star seeker.
> 
> View attachment 1407239
> 
> 
> View attachment 1407241
> 
> 
> View attachment 1407242


----------



## mft4

Luis6 said:


> Oh My Word! You do know how to take seductive photos. I just can't get enough of them. First the Voyager; now the Star Seeker. What's up next? Really looking forward to it!


Thank's Luis. There wont be anything else for a while, I am spent up lol.


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Can you let me know what is size of this watch, please?
> Seen it few times on auctions, but usually condition is very bad or just junk.


It's about 30mm by 33mm.


----------



## redtissot

Orient M force, super engineer 2









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_m

Do you find the end links of the 23mm Super Engineer are a bit tight in the M-Force's lugs? I have just got a yellow M-force with black bezel and the PVD Super Engineer II, and the fit is very tight- the end links can't freely rotate, they need a lot of force to change position. Not really a problem, as they just stay in the same position when on the wrist (in fact they may make the watch fit better than if they were loose)- but I just wanted to know if this was unusual for this combination.


----------



## redtissot

They were tight, i had to File them down Which i Know Is a No No, but now Its perfect


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

How much was the pvd one and where from?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_m

redtissot said:


> How much was the pvd one and where from?


$78 from StrapCode with WUS 10% discount:

23mm Super Engineer II Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Push Button PVD Black


----------



## redtissot

Nice, didnt Know they did it in Yellow, looks great

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Inx said:


> i'm tryin to show it off everywhere since it's new =P
> View attachment 1361073


As well you should. That's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya, thanks for info.
mft4, great pictures, as always!


----------



## Tzimisces




----------



## Tzimisces




----------



## rdwatch

Just received today, SER20002W


----------



## Gintas

very old... but still works perfectly
*EM1A001B*


----------



## Mech4niq

New Orient family member - Orient Symphony FER2700CW0


----------



## willdarosa

Orient Excursionist GMT on one of the closest straps a real bond nato.


----------



## Rudi K

Nice old vintage King Diver..... runs a bit fast so I don't wear it, but it looks great in the case. Going to have to get a few more of these.


----------



## jurgensonovic

This is my Excursionist on custom leather strap. Certainly not so common as Mako


----------



## skippington

jurgensonovic said:


> This is my Excursionist on custom leather strap. Certainly not so common as Mako
> 
> View attachment 1429298


i love that strap. is that the original orient clasp on it? where'd you get it?


----------



## jurgensonovic

Thnx! 

Yes, it is original Orient clasp. 

I made it myself  I am new in watches, and recently found new hobby in making straps


----------



## Erks

Orient disk. Received it about a week ago. Great watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

View attachment 1430378


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi K

How about some vintage love..........


----------



## Krosya

Here is another uncommon Orient:


----------



## MariuszD

*Krosya*, where do you find such gems? Your collection is amazing.


----------



## jurgensonovic

FDW01001F0 on DIY leather strap


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> *Krosya*, where do you find such gems? Your collection is amazing.


Thank you.
I just look at forums, auctions, online stores, etc. I have some collector contacts that I check with from time to time and at times - I find some interesting ones. Time and patience are the keys to finding things.


----------



## kenjichui

DEAR ALL,

My friend lost this watch 2 months back, he had it around 3 years.
He loves it so much and want to get another one back.
But he does not know the model number..

Anyone can help to identify this orient?

I searched few days and couldn't get a clue..

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Krosya

Another design Orient "borrowed" from Rolex:


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## sticky

Look out for the Beast.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Tzimisces said:


> View attachment 1407282
> 
> 
> View attachment 1407283


What's it look like on a nato?:think:


----------



## pogiguy




----------



## Erks

My newest addition. Bday present from the fiancé, still unopened. Have to wait till June ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei

interesting watch with the day in Japanese. It says Monday.
Sorry this was supposed to be a reply to the square faced Orient on the previous page


----------



## pandaerik

Here's my new addition, orient star classic


----------



## Krosya




----------



## krm1000

My one and only Orient, but more to come for sure


----------



## Adman

Since you asked. 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Bezelbub

Metro CDBAA004H 








Inexpensive and one of the best looking Orients. Very simple tell time only watch. Love it!


----------



## Gotitonme

My Wheelie.


----------



## GuessWho

Here's my first Orient, not sure if it has been posted or not before







Really beautiful blue dial and faceted crystal, Orient makes a really nice watch $ for $.


----------



## Emospence




----------



## Bezelbub

Wow! Now that is a beauty! Orient Star skeleton, a fantastic looking watch. Congrats!

Paul


----------



## Emospence

Bezelbub said:


> Wow! Now that is a beauty! Orient Star skeleton, a fantastic looking watch. Congrats!
> 
> Paul


Thanks! It's actually the LE Vintage Skeleton


----------



## Willmax




----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Star Retrograde Automatic DE00002W


----------



## zahanl

My first orient!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zahanl

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax

response deleted... wrong thread. My bad.


----------



## Bezelbub

Golden Eye CDB05001W


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Just picked this up from Japan as a gift for dad









Not bad for $350 USD


----------



## ZENSKX781

My Orient Beast, also my first Orient. Came just today via UPS.








Took it straight off the bracelet and put it on my Artego 500m strap.


----------



## DavidSmith

Orient Red Marshall (EM7E005H) on Hirsch Carbon


















Orient Watch Marshall EM7E005H Mechanical watch with automatic winding system - YouTube


----------



## Emospence

Another Orient Star!


----------



## sifox

Combo Orient Defender + ACU Nato with PVD buckle


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Luis6

I *NEED* one of this！What a great watch !


Krosya said:


>


----------



## Emospence

Krosya said:


>


Holy.. What watch is that?


----------



## BarisKiris

Finally received this Orient Sun&Moon today. Not as good looking as that Mecha-tronics above. But l'm very happy with it's appearance.


----------



## joepac

Here's my latest orient. CFNAA002BH. Bought last year.









I'm loving my orient watches but I need a replacement crystal for my orient duty. Orient usa says they stopped making replacement parts for it. Anyone know of a good source for parts?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 Active using Tapatalk.


----------



## BarisKiris

I have the same Orient, but mine is white colour. CFNAA002WH. The am/pm feature (which is embedded into the day) is quite unique, isn't it?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

BarisKiris said:


> I have the same Orient, but mine is white colour. CFNAA002WH. The am/pm feature (which is embedded into the day) is quite unique, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


That was why I bought it. I couldn't find the model name. Do you know it?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 Active using Tapatalk.


----------



## BarisKiris

Ah, I just realized our watches are a bit different. 
Yours is Orient Borough collection, CFNAA002BH.
Mine is Orient Agenda collection, CFNAB003WH. (also my above mentioned model name was wrong, just corrected it)


----------



## joepac

Thanks BarisKiris!

My next orient I think will be a Goldeneye with the tan/brown face. Gotta cool down some though before the wife kills me. I just bought a Lexus  

Sent from my Galaxy S4 Active using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bezelbub

Disk Watch #ER02004B Black IP 21-Jewel Automatic

























Paul


----------



## DCOmegafan

Emospence said:


> Holy.. What watch is that?


Yes, what is that?


----------



## Erks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RejZoR

Finally pulled a trigger on my second Orient that i've been admiring for quite a while. The watch which is nearly as iconic as the Mako. The M-Force Red Beast.

Orient M-Force EL06001H (Red Beast)








Not my photo, because i haven't actually got it yet, but i've snapped it from the internetz. Can't wait to get it


----------



## BarisKiris

FEM7K... with it's retro day/date positioning.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Foxman2k

Inx said:


> i'm tryin to show it off everywhere since it's new =P
> View attachment 1361073


Which Orient is this? Looks amazing.


----------



## shudson85

Here is one









Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz

And another of the same...


----------



## Ced34

> a


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Recently decided to pull this from f29 and give it another go.


----------



## steinmann




----------



## ursmeloman




----------



## jalind

National Geographic Pharaoh made by Orient for National Geographic


----------



## SDGenius

Amazed at how well the Mako XL oyster fits the flight!
View attachment 1541957

View attachment 1541961

View attachment 1541964


----------



## sanfong

I'm sure I wanted to get a blue Ray today but as I was browsing the cabinet and there were many three stars orient watches too. I was too absorbed by the word Made in Japan at the back. After 20mins of selections, I decided to bought this one!


----------



## zimaster




----------



## jalind

Yet one more . . . just recently acquired . . . an Orient Star Seeker GMT . . .


----------



## Pakz

the puny little Mako took some steroids... got bitten by a radioactive spider, then by a mosquito from outer space high on helium... It went to bed, and on the morning awoke as....

The mighty saturation diver


----------



## Jimmy0104

Nice watch, hope the new model will have the big fat long hands . With C3 lume !


Pakz said:


> the puny little Mako took some steroids... got bitten by a radioactive spider, then by a mosquito from outer space high on helium... It went to bed, and on the morning awoke as....
> 
> The mighty saturation diver


----------



## Pakz

Jimmy0104 said:


> Nice watch, hope the new model will have the big fat long hands . With C3 lume !


Yeah, the new model has big long hands, albeit not as great as my "old version":







-image from vokotin

But I think it's not C3, it's their own stuff, probably based or similar to Seiko's Lumibrite.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Just cleaned this up...
Vintage ORIENT Chrono Ace 27j 'Jaguar Focus' circa early '70s.


----------



## Krosya

Very NICE! Those were some great watches. Actually - still are, if you can find one in a nice condition. I'm a big fan of these and ones from the "Mexican" line.
like this one:





HIPdeluxe said:


> Just cleaned this up...
> Vintage ORIENT Chrono Ace 27j 'Jaguar Focus' circa early '70s.
> 
> View attachment 1551727
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551728
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551729


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Krosya said:


> Very NICE! Those were some great watches. Actually - still are, if you can find one in a nice condition. I'm a big fan of these and ones from the "Mexican" line.
> like this one:


Yes, they really scream "1970s!"...and the movements are tough and reliable, no matter how much of a hard life they may have obviously had.
Over the years I've only ever had one that was a 'non-runner'.
I have a 'TV Dial' version with the same dial finish as yours...my 10 year-old daughter has already 'reserved' it!


----------



## Pakz

Orient Automatic Classic CEM6W001D


----------



## cabfrank

I'd make tremendous, unmentionable sacrifices, for EITHER model. Love this watch!


Pakz said:


> Yeah, the new model has big long hands, albeit not as great as my "old version":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -image from vokotin
> 
> But I think it's not C3, it's their own stuff, probably based or similar to Seiko's Lumibrite.


----------



## Pakz

cabfrank said:


> I'd make tremendous, unmentionable sacrifices, for EITHER model. Love this watch!


And you'd be very right to do so!
In my (not so humble... ) opinion, it's really THE ultimate tool-diver (or real diver, or diver meant to get wet... ) available these days.


----------



## Basho Matsuo

DCOmegafan said:


> Yes, what is that?


Says in the picture ;P

And - no, you cant have one!


----------



## hordeton

Orient flight blue dial on morellato cordura military green strap. I'm loving this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

My flea market freebie.


----------



## Desperado

Here are my 60th anniversary watches. Unfortunately I sold the silver one to my friend, but did snatch up a second gold one. Absolutely love these watches.


----------



## bleeps

Retro Future Camera - Black


----------



## MariuszD

Two more that arrived today - well known Saturation Diver and not so common OrientStar WZ0021EV


----------



## Scott6739

The Captain. I typically put my watches on NATO's, but this one just looks so much better on the chunky oyster style bracelet.
Scott


----------



## Bezelbub

CEZA002B Commander


----------



## Krosya




----------



## grad

Krosya said:


>


I like it. Could you please share the model number?


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## IanCognito

New to me and first Orient.
Love the 70s vibe.

Orient 3Star Split Window


----------



## delco714

grad said:


> I like it. Could you please share the model number?


I agree, please!?


----------



## Krosya

Mon Bijou - the "better" skeleton model that Orient made:


----------



## Louis_A

70s King Diver.


----------



## Tim_A

IanCognito said:


> New to me and first Orient.
> Love the 70s vibe.


Isn't that a hommage to Rado? 
Diastar Gold Tone Stainless Steel Automatic Date Watch Pave

update: here's what google found model EM70005W


----------



## fatalelement

Just picked up a Curator








Here's a lume shot because I'm from the dive watch subforum and before I realized how dumb it was on a dress watch I had already taken one... lol


----------



## LittleWatchDude

Here's mine: It's a hand-me-down from my grandfather from china! It is 21 jewel and I am looking for a strap for it too. However, it rattles. A LOT. I've had autos before, but this one is so loud I can hear it from the next room:think: I'll take it to my local watchmaker to get it checked out. here are some pics {haven't opened it yet cuz of the importance of this watch (grandfther who passed) } :


----------



## LittleWatchDude

@fatalelement It's alright, we always appreciate some lume shots!


----------



## dsm5

New Orient Marshall. My first mechanical watch!


----------



## ajlindvall




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Star Retrograde Automatic DE00002W Cal. 40A50


----------



## brandon\




----------



## ajlindvall




----------



## Bezelbub

CERAL004B "Urban"


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen




----------



## Kevin C

Just gave my dad an Orient Union for his birthday yesterday, and he loved it. Now both of our first automatics have been Orients.


----------



## Guest

Orient Enforcer (Carbon Fiber)


----------



## Guest

Orient Arena (white), free with my coupon and Enforcer purchase. I can't think of when I'll wear it... but free is free.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Orange Rally


----------



## Krosya

I think it's a better watch than that Enforcer. 



Mollari 2261 said:


> Orient Arena (white), free with my coupon and Enforcer purchase. I can't think of when I'll wear it... but free is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Krosya said:


> I think it's a better watch than that Enforcer.


Really?!?

WUS needs an "unlike post" link.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

The Blue Ray isn't a Mako.


----------



## plose55

My worldtimer


----------



## Krosya

Mollari 2261 said:


> Really?!?
> 
> WUS needs an "unlike post" link.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, REALLY!!!!!. Dont know why you get touchy - if you like your Enforcer - good, it's a nice watch, but the other one has a better movement, IMO, more interesting design and less common look. Sure - matter of taste, but I wouldnt scream "I need an unlike post" button! if I disagree with someone.


----------



## Krosya

And one of the best ones out there - getting to be harder to find all the time. They dont make them like that anymore, unfortunatelly.



plose55 said:


> My worldtimer


----------



## Guest

Krosya said:


> Yes, REALLY!!!!!. Dont know why you get touchy - if you like your Enforcer - good, it's a nice watch, but the other one has a better movement, IMO, more interesting design and less common look. Sure - matter of taste, but I wouldnt scream "I need an unlike post" button! if I disagree with someone.


The fact that Orient is *giving away the Arena for free* says it all.

The Enforcer has a lot more going for it than the Arena. Look into it before declaring it a lesser watch.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## jalak

I'm not off topic...


----------



## BarisKiris

this unique Orient, Dual time (automatic+quartz) Jump Hour.


----------



## Guest

I'm finding that nobody wants an Orient that isn't a Mako (or Star Seeker). Both my Enforcer and Arena are FS and other than complete flakes I'm getting no interest at all.

EDIT: Free! Free at last! The unsellable Orients have FINALLY sold!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

M-Force "Beast" on Hirsch Tiger strap. So glad it fit in my winder's cushions.


----------



## silv

orient star WZ0101EJ


----------



## Guest

Mollari 2261 said:


> M-Force "Beast" on Hirsch Tiger strap. So glad it fit in my winder's cushions.


A couple more pics:



















Also, my Star Seeker, new strap, new clasp:



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

double post


----------



## arislan

My beauty


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient CVZ00001 (Breitling Aerospace homage) today.


----------



## Proenski

Orient Equalizer


----------



## bobo34

I have some Orients in my collection (Mako and Ray included)


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient FTT12005B0 (Chrono 1/20seconds)


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

The Captain Chrono


----------



## RobertGerard

This one! My pride


----------



## MariuszD

Have you ever seen Orient like this? Is it real?


----------



## Samwatch

MariuszD said:


> Have you ever seen Orient like this? Is it real?


Now that is really strange!

You might know that the inscription is german. It means: locket of the olympic games 19.
The 19th olympic games took place in Mexico 1968.

The back side does not make sense: OLYMPISCHE MEDAILLON DER (olympic locket the)??? :think:

I can't read the name (?) of that person.

The watch inside(!) could be real. Just a wild guess: the dial looks like dating from the late 50ties, early 60ties.

Where did you find it?

Cheers
Michael

P.S. And btw, how many orients do you have? Who's got more - you or Krosya? :-d


----------



## MariuszD

This one is on auction in Japan, here is the link 【orient star/オリエントスター】手巻き 腕時計/社外バンド付き - ベクトルオークション！ ベクトル ヤフオク！店 - ヤフオク!
Initially thought it may be something special for Olympics in Tokyo in 1964, but as you noticed it says XIX while those in Tokyo were XVIII.
And for sure Krosya got much more Orients than me, I have just around 40.


----------



## skippington

Here's a blue 3 star. I wear it when I want to wear my Somes, but I don't feel like scratching it up.








Anyone know how many Orients Krosya has?


----------



## steinmann

skippington said:


> Here's a blue 3 star. I wear it when I want to wear my Somes, but I don't feel like scratching it up.
> View attachment 2238858


----------



## RobertGerard

skippington said:


> Here's a blue 3 star. I wear it when I want to wear my Somes, but I don't feel like scratching it up.
> View attachment 2238858
> 
> 
> Anyone know how many Orients Krosya has?


Love that blue!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## skippington

It's model# BEM5X003D. I got it on ebay.


----------



## balagee

Millenium+Hirsch Rivetta


----------



## Olyeller68

How about a blue M-Force


----------



## Krosya

M-Force is great, but I much prefer the "Old School" ones:


----------



## balagee




----------



## Nucleo

This type was my first Orient - still love it!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## obp666

Finally got my hands on the saturation diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z




----------



## germy_wermy

Bought with the intention of flipping but enjoying it quite a bit!










PR indicator is a very useful complication. 

Any 23mm strap or metal bracelet recommendations?


----------



## freqmgr88

Happy Christmas Eve ...


----------



## cabfrank

You can buy 24mm straps in leather or rubber/silicon and either shave a little off them or squeeze them in. Bracelets are going to be tougher. Nice watch!


germy_wermy said:


> Bought with the intention of flipping but enjoying it quite a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PR indicator is a very useful complication.
> 
> Any 23mm strap or metal bracelet recommendations?


----------



## freqmgr88

Strapcode.com carries 23mm metal bracelets ... good quality and style, if a little expensive.


cabfrank said:


> You can buy 24mm straps in leather or rubber/silicon and either shave a little off them or squeeze them in. Bracelets are going to be tougher. Nice watch!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## TysonJones

Love my new Orient Union, especially on the CB strap:


----------



## Proenski

Bambino II


----------



## PGILL

My orient collection so far . 
Dignitary sapphire day and date 
Bambino 
3 star 
Had a black union as well but gave it to my brother for Xmas


----------



## Proenski

Not too keen on the bling but the Bambino and 3 star are ace!


----------



## steinmann

Like that 3 star!


----------



## chase015

Excursionist


----------



## PGILL

Proenski said:


> Not too keen on the bling but the Bambino and 3 star are ace!


Couldn't find the one with regular hour markers in that series . But it's definitely built with qaulity , the diamonds aren't too bad ... anymore than that I wouldn't have liked it either 

Proenski ..... your rose gold bambino though !!


----------



## WeylandYutani

FM03003T.


----------



## Ting Kie Hung

FET0T001W0


----------



## New_World

you all don't want to see my mako on a nato strap? lol


----------



## Krosya




----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Aviator


----------



## Bezelbub

Multi-Eyes CET05001W


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient World Timer today


----------



## New_World

orient watches are awesome.
that's all I have to say


----------



## nevermind

Bezelbub said:


> Multi-Eyes CET05001W
> 
> View attachment 2693650


Is that a GMT subdial (with independent time zone) or just an AM/PM indicator?


----------



## BarisKiris

nevermind said:


> Is that a GMT subdial (with independent time zone) or just an AM/PM indicator?


Just an am/pm indicator.


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0041FR





Michael


----------



## ibbz

_*Orient STi Chronograph 2011 *_on Black NATO.


----------



## BigwristMike

Here's mine. Does anyone know this one? Seems like a special edition with the 6 jewels in stead of the golden buttons on the dial.


----------



## HUF

Samwatch said:


> WZ0041FR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


What a sharp-looking watch! Looks great on the wrist. Enjoy.


----------



## dude76

Saturation diver on black gator.


----------



## Bezelbub

Racing Semi-Skeleton CFTAB002W Cal. 46R41

















One of my favorite Orients!


----------



## BigwristMike

Wow! That sure beats mine! Congrats!


----------



## BarisKiris

SP chronograph 1/20seconds


----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## freqmgr88

Big Boy


----------



## version4.666

Some great watches on this thread. Tempted to buy some of the watches. Here's my Orient Half Moon.


----------



## Krosya

Yeah, got one of those too:


----------



## Proenski

version4.666 said:


> Some great watches on this thread. Tempted to buy some of the watches. Here's my Orient Half Moon.
> 
> View attachment 2848058


Perhaps I'm a bit thick but how does that work? Can you rotate the dial or how does it work?


----------



## Krosya

Proenski said:


> Perhaps I'm a bit thick but how does that work? Can you rotate the dial or how does it work?


This watch has 2 sets of hands - black and red. Same with numbers - black and red. So, short hands give you hours in the same colour (after black goes under the golden half, red one comes out), and same for long ones. So you can have either hands that are same colour or different colours visible - 2 at a time. So, at the photo above it shows 5:33 am.


----------



## Manuyota

Here's my orient flight, need to change its strap though 
Case, watch and lume shot!


----------



## sanfong

Seeker in leather strap.


----------



## Raguvian

Just got my Orient Rainbow Disk today! I think it's a steal for $100.


----------



## lovebandit

My white Millenium and blue Ana-Digi...


----------



## Manuyota

Raguvian said:


> Just got my Orient Rainbow Disk today! I think it's a steal for $100.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2880321&d=1423276131"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2880329&d=1423276151"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2880337&d=1423276214"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


The disk is a really colourful watch  I just have a question, is it my impression or the hour markers are not properly aligned? 
Because this is not the first time I see that on a disk and I still have to understand if this is a feature (As you wanna call that) of the model, or a little defect


----------



## Raguvian

Manuyota said:


> The disk is a really colourful watch  I just have a question, is it my impression or the hour markers are not properly aligned?
> Because this is not the first time I see that on a disk and I still have to understand if this is a feature (As you wanna call that) of the model, or a little defect


Unfortunately it's slightly off. It's a cheap watch though so I don't mind too much. I've already been bicycling around town with it on.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## extski

6.5 in wrist to give perspective (golden eye, lexington, advancer)


----------



## wat_wut

edited: double posted due to forum error


----------



## Krosya

Many well known and expensive watch brands have such classic models:




However Orient is not far behind with a handwind model like this:


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0061EJ



Michael


----------



## wat_wut

Tried to post this the other day but got an error message. Anyway, my first Orient watch at an absolute steal of a price.


----------



## Uros TSI

Nice one. Just ordered my first Orient. Symphony in SS and white dial. Will post pics and review when I get it


----------



## HUF

extski said:


> 6.5 in wrist to give perspective (golden eye, lexington, advancer)
> 
> View attachment 2922722
> 
> View attachment 2922738
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922762


I have a white Advancer and like it alot. Yours is much easier to read.


----------



## totomoto




----------



## Manuyota

Orient Flight, cream dial


----------



## Bezelbub

Aviator EM7A004R Cal. 46943


----------



## BigwristMike

Check out my perpetual calendar automatic. Not sure why mine has 6 'diamonds' on the dial, in stead of golden buttons, but I love it.


----------



## Guest

Bought my wife an Orient "Once in a Blue Moon" for our Anniversary.

http://yeomanseiko.com/2014/06/04/orient-ladies-watch-once-in-a-blue-moon-db0a009d/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind

Mollari 2261 said:


> Bought my wife an Orient "Once in a Blue Moon" for our Anniversary.


Very nice, I've been recommending that watch to my wife too. I haven't seen one in person (and there is really no place IRL to check it out). She prefers small watches (the smaller the better), so I'm worried this might be too big/heavy?


----------



## Guest

nevermind said:


> Very nice, I've been recommending that watch to my wife too. I haven't seen one in person (and there is really no place IRL to check it out). She prefers small watches (the smaller the better), so I'm worried this might be too big/heavy?


Nope, it's small enough to be feminine. My wife also has a white Swatch Sistem51, which looks as big as an Invicta in comparison.


----------



## nevermind

Mollari 2261 said:


> Nope, it's small enough to be feminine. My wife also has a white Swatch Sistem51, which looks as big as an Invicta in comparison.


 where did you order yours from?


----------



## Angelis

*Me and my Orient Mach 7 100M Auto*


----------



## madridgeback

kew said:


> Orient Star 200 Air Diver WZ0351FD


Yep you've definitely got it bad, that lot must have cost a tidy packet.


----------



## Dan83bz

madridgeback said:


> Yep you've definitely got it bad, that lot must have cost a tidy packet.


Kew has probably more Orient models "in stock" than Orient themselves by now 

Here's my new acquisition>


----------



## madridgeback

Guy's I'm after a new orient I already got the compulsory mako I have my eye on a stainless 3 hander with a power reserve at the top with the cream dial it is called a vintage model sorry I haven't got the model number to hand and the sites I have looked at seem to be out of stock & the prices vary wildly anyone know of a good reasonably priced place to buy one? Thank in advance tony


----------



## madridgeback

madridgeback said:


> Guy's I'm after a new orient I already got the compulsory mako I have my eye on a stainless 3 hander with a power reserve at the top with the cream dial it is called a vintage model sorry I haven't got the model number to hand and the sites I have looked at seem to be out of stock & the prices vary wildly anyone know of a good reasonably priced place to buy one? Thank in advance tony


Guys just found the model number for the watch I'm after it's FFD0F004W beautiful watch any help would be very greatfuly appreciated


----------



## Dan83bz

madridgeback said:


> Guy's I'm after a new orient I already got the compulsory mako I have my eye on a stainless 3 hander with a power reserve at the top with the cream dial it is called a vintage model sorry I haven't got the model number to hand and the sites I have looked at seem to be out of stock & the prices vary wildly anyone know of a good reasonably priced place to buy one? Thank in advance tony


I think they have been phased out mostly so not many placed have them, I had both the one you're after and the black dial one, unfortunately I've sold the lighter color dial one (the xx04W) and only have the 001B model on the bracelet which I've been too lazy to sell until now  , my absolute last Orient non-Star to put it that way, although I have my eyes on a Bambino 

Looks like Longisland watch has it , for a good price as well?

Orient Vintage Automatic Watch with Power Reserve and Sapphire Crystal #FFD0F004W

If you are in Europe, seriouswatches is very nice to deal with as well:
Orient FFD0F004W

Sorry, only noticed now, out of stock at longisland 

I see one seller from Hungary has it as well, on eBay, check it out.


----------



## madridgeback

Dan83bz said:


> I think they have been phased out mostly so not many placed have them, I had both the one you're after and the black dial one, unfortunately I've sold the lighter color dial one (the xx04W) and only have the 001B model on the bracelet which I've been too lazy to sell until now  , my absolute last Orient non-Star to put it that way, although I have my eyes on a Bambino
> 
> Looks like Longisland watch has it , for a good price as well?
> 
> Orient Vintage Automatic Watch with Power Reserve and Sapphire Crystal #FFD0F004W
> 
> If you are in Europe, seriouswatches is very nice to deal with as well:
> Orient FFD0F004W
> 
> Sorry, only noticed now, out of stock at longisland
> 
> I see one seller from Hungary has it as well, on eBay, check it out.


Thank for the info bud, it looks like serious watches then, I have also had my eye on a bambino as well the black & rose gold is absolutely beautiful but better get hold of the vintage one first before that gets sold out, damn this illness it is taking all my money, so many watches not enough money to buy them all lol, in the last 10 months since I started collecting I have spent over £2500 on watches but I suppose some of the older swiss autos can only be appreciateing in value but no way will I sell any of them, unless to fund another watch thanks again for the info and hope you have a great weekend


----------



## madridgeback

Dan83bz said:


> I think they have been phased out mostly so not many placed have them, I had both the one you're after and the black dial one, unfortunately I've sold the lighter color dial one (the xx04W) and only have the 001B model on the bracelet which I've been too lazy to sell until now  , my absolute last Orient non-Star to put it that way, although I have my eyes on a Bambino
> 
> Looks like Longisland watch has it , for a good price as well?
> 
> Orient Vintage Automatic Watch with Power Reserve and Sapphire Crystal #FFD0F004W
> 
> If you are in Europe, seriouswatches is very nice to deal with as well:
> Orient FFD0F004W
> 
> Sorry, only noticed now, out of stock at longisland
> 
> I see one seller from Hungary has it as well, on eBay, check it out.


Sorry to give you earache but is $279 a good price it seems a lot compared to the bambino & while I have got you're attention and seeing as you have owned both would you say the orient star line of watches are worth paying the extra dough for is are the movements a lot smoother or robust in you're opinion as they don't seem to look much different in my eyes or am i missing something thank in advance tony


----------



## Dan83bz

madridgeback said:


> Sorry to give you earache but is $279 a good price it seems a lot compared to the bambino & while I have got you're attention and seeing as you have owned both would you say the orient star line of watches are worth paying the extra dough for is are the movements a lot smoother or robust in you're opinion as they don't seem to look much different in my eyes or am i missing something thank in advance tony


Well, for me the difference is well worth it, as in stepping up to the Orient Star from Orient. I had lots of different Orients before moving on to Orient Star, including Planet Orient, Millennium, these 2 black and white vintage models, I had a Mako as well, M-Force diver and another few on top of that (yes, I am what you might describe as "chronic fliper"). What I enjoyed the most when switching to Orient Star would be the better finishing/polishing, sometimes it's slight but still there; the very nice intricate dials (not to say the "normal" Orients don't have beautiful dials, like the Milennium which is gorgeous but some Orient Star models are even better); the smaller size - for example the Planet Orient or the M-Force, as nice as they were and pleasure to look at were feeling simply too heavy at times to enjoy wearing during some hike or other outdoorsy activities, as compare to wearing my Alpinist or Orient Star Sports for example; another thing I liked about them, especially some years back when I started switching from Orient to Orient Star was the fact that most models and all I bought for sure feature sapphire crystals, a great plus for me, although, as mentioned above in this topic nowadays a lot more models from Orient come with sapphire than in the past. Same goes for hacking/hand-winding I guess, although that has never been a deal-breaker for me Overall, it's not really easy to quantify the extra qualities that Orient Star brings to the table but they are definitely there, no question about it.

Now back to your quest, since you like the Vintage look , if you can like with mineral crystal (albeit a very nice curved one) , the Orient Star Classic oozes elegance and is one of the cheapest of the Star Line, can pick one up cheaper than $300/£200 which in my eyes is a big bargain compared to what you get for that price. Very-very comfortable too on the bracelet, not too heavy, lowish profile so it works great under a cuff etc.

Model number is WZ0231EL or EL05002B


----------



## madridgeback

Dan83bz said:


> Well, for me the difference is well worth it, as in stepping up to the Orient Star from Orient. I had lots of different Orients before moving on to Orient Star, including Planet Orient, Millennium, these 2 black and white vintage models, I had a Mako as well, M-Force diver and another few on top of that (yes, I am what you might describe as "chronic fliper"). What I enjoyed the most when switching to Orient Star would be the better finishing/polishing, sometimes it's slight but still there; the very nice intricate dials (not to say the "normal" Orients don't have beautiful dials, like the Milennium which is gorgeous but some Orient Star models are even better); the smaller size - for example the Planet Orient or the M-Force, as nice as they were and pleasure to look at were feeling simply too heavy at times to enjoy wearing during some hike or other outdoorsy activities, as compare to wearing my Alpinist or Orient Star Sports for example; another thing I liked about them, especially some years back when I started switching from Orient to Orient Star was the fact that most models and all I bought for sure feature sapphire crystals, a great plus for me, although, as mentioned above in this topic nowadays a lot more models from Orient come with sapphire than in the past. Same goes for hacking/hand-winding I guess, although that has never been a deal-breaker for me Overall, it's not really easy to quantify the extra qualities that Orient Star brings to the table but they are definitely there, no question about it.
> 
> Now back to your quest, since you like the Vintage look , if you can like with mineral crystal (albeit a very nice curved one) , the Orient Star Classic oozes elegance and is one of the cheapest of the Star Line, can pick one up cheaper than $300/£200 which in my eyes is a big bargain compared to what you get for that price. Very-very comfortable too on the bracelet, not too heavy, lowish profile so it works great under a cuff etc.
> 
> Model number is WZ0231EL or EL05002B


Yup that is a beauty I will try the one I have my eye on first then the bambino then maybe an orient star I also like the alpinist with the green dial so it will be a toss up between them at first I spent too much time concentrating on swiss only but I am getting into the japs especially the price of them they must be giving the swiss manufacturers a real headache I think the Chinese are on the up as well I just bought a parnis big pilot with a beautifuly engraved seagull movement in it and it gains about 4 secs a day it is quite unusual as it has a panerai style case and trench style lugs and I haven't seen another one like it anywhere yet well thanks again you really seem to know you're stuff it's so nice how willing to help everyone seems to be on this site maybe one day I will have acquired enough knowledge to help people out one day cheers


----------



## Dan83bz

Glad to help  Don't worry, you're not the only one, I'm still all over the place with my collection, at least I gave it some direction a couple of years ago with JDM but just recently I have bought my first "proper" Chinese as well, a Beijing Classic L as it's called and yes, quality can be found in lotsa places. 

I also have some Swiss, one German (hope to add more, especially a Nomos Zurich Weltzeit would be very nice b-)), I never say no to a well-made watch at the right price, as long as I have funds in the kitty as they say. :-d


----------



## guspech750




----------



## New_World

i was going to show you guys my mako..........but......................


----------



## madridgeback

Dan83bz said:


> Glad to help  Don't worry, you're not the only one, I'm still all over the place with my collection, at least I gave it some direction a couple of years ago with JDM but just recently I have bought my first "proper" Chinese as well, a Beijing Classic L as it's called and yes, quality can be found in lotsa places.
> 
> I also have some Swiss, one German (hope to add more, especially a Nomos Zurich Weltzeit would be very nice b-)), I never say no to a well-made watch at the right price, as long as I have funds in the kitty as they say. :-d


Yeah I lashed out £1450 on a sinn u1 a few months ago and I luv it but I'm gonna have a bit of fun with the cheaper end of the market & think orient a good place to start you seem to get a lot of bang for you're buck it's just a pitty there are no dealers in england so I can see & feel them before I buy but I was very impressed with the quality of the mako so I should be OK and may one day go for a orient star especially after you're glowing report on them thanks again


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Orient Planet
*









*Aviator
*









*ORIENT SK WorldTime 
*


----------



## Krosya




----------



## BarisKiris

I'm wearing this gold plated Orient chrono today, the FTV01002.


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## Nordlander

I recently got this Excursionist and it's my first Orient. Replaced the steel band with a brown leather strap. Not sure if it's a keeper yet as I still am getting used to it.


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient ana-digi alarm chrono CVZ00001


----------



## Proenski




----------



## Krosya

Rare rare rare Olympia Orient Diver - vintage cool watch :


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Agenda


----------



## Samwatch

My first OS:



Michael


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## portunderground




----------



## Dan83bz

portunderground said:


> View attachment 3207482


Cool, what model is this, full-lume dial I suppose? How does the lume last on these, are you still able to tell time in the morning?

Am looking for an inexpensive piece to maybe wear at night, although I'd probably rather go for something quartz and lightweight rather than auto, for practical reasons.

Am trying to decide which Somes to wear tomorrow for church...black...or white ? Decisions, decisions :think:


----------



## jalind

Orient Constellation:
Why it's not part of the Orient Star line is beyond me as it has all the attributes of an Orient Star, including a sapphire crystal. I also have the Orient Star Seeker and this Constellation has the same HW and hacking movement. The white dial has a subtle metallic sheen. Crown was pulled out to stop the second hand.


----------



## portunderground

Dan83bz said:


> Cool, what model is this, full-lume dial I suppose? How does the lume last on these, are you still able to tell time in the morning?
> 
> Am looking for an inexpensive piece to maybe wear at night, although I'd probably rather go for something quartz and lightweight rather than auto, for practical reasons.
> 
> Am trying to decide which Somes to wear tomorrow for church...black...or white ? Decisions, decisions :think:


EM7A002R 
Yep full lume dial. Works good at night. Legible to me cos it's huge, 44mm i think, and the contrast between the dial and the digits is awesome.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Nordlander

Another shot of my Excursionist


Orient Excursionist on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Dan83bz




----------



## Proenski

;-)


----------



## chriscentro

Classic


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Sparta








It's also my hometown in Turkey.


----------



## LuisR

Orient Poseidon!


----------



## Dan83bz

chriscentro said:


> Classic


Terrific photo!!! The "OS" sign on the clasp looks so nice, too bad they dont do it like this anymore, in fact some very latest OS models are simply stamped instead of machined


----------



## Spindel

My (until recently) NOS CER1A002W aka Dolphin


----------



## Krosya




----------



## orientfreak

Two Pieces


----------



## Krosya

"Mexican":


----------



## Swans21

Just curious ... why is this model nicknamed the "Mexican"?


----------



## Krosya

Swans21 said:


> Just curious ... why is this model nicknamed the "Mexican"?


Supposedly they used natural Mother of Pearl shells from Maxico for their dials:


----------



## Samwatch

Very interesting! Do you have more of these old Orient advertisements?

Michael


----------



## Krosya

I have some more somewhere - need to look.

Meanwhile - Classic:


----------



## tommasomoncini

Hi is your yellow saturation orient for sale? Could you contact me at [email protected] or watsap00393297431990


----------



## Chromejob

tommasomoncini said:


> Hi is your yellow saturation orient for sale? Could you contact me at [email protected] or watsap00393297431990


Ever heard of sending a PM (private message)?


----------



## Proenski

tommasomoncini said:


> Hi is your yellow saturation orient for sale? Could you contact me at [email protected] or watsap00393297431990


Just give us your credit card details while you are at it.. :-s;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Orient Pilot
*


----------



## reggie747

How 'bout this then


----------



## Swans21

Absolutely LOVE the lume on this watch ...


----------



## Swans21

Got this one three weeks ago, haven't had the right occasion to wear yet ... that changes today.


----------



## Swans21

DMCBanshee said:


> *Orient Pilot
> *


I am looking on Orient Watch USA's website at the FEM7A005D Aviator blue dial, but that dial looks darker, and the numerals are the yellow lume. Is that the original dial, with the sun making it look different, or did you have it modded? And if it is a mod, where did you get the dial?

Either way, that blue REALLY POPS, great look!


----------



## Krosya

Not a Mako:


----------



## Swans21

Need to get a better bracelet, had it on a real Bond nato for a time. Off from work this week, so that is on the to-do list. Thought I'd give it some exercise as I do some light things around the house ...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## orientfreak

An older Orient:


----------



## Krosya

Titanium:


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Sun & Moon.


----------



## MyMachV

My first Orient. I have a World Diver on it's way as well


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient world timer


----------



## kweisner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyMachV

World diver. My second Orient.


----------



## the.watchdoc

Hope this fits the bill. Orient M-Force 2014 Beast II


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Lexington


----------



## orientfreak




----------



## BarisKiris

Wearing Orient SEL03003B today. After months of search, finally I found this M-Force, the X STI edition.








Limited to 1000pcs 








3 times ISO certified (Anti-Magnetic, Anti-Shock, Diver's) automatic watch.








Winner of the 39th Nurburgring 24h race, the Subaru STI Team, apparently was carrying this M-Force on their car's dashboard, to test/prove the endurance of this watch. (Too much trivial info? Please forgive me today, I'm over excited, lol)


----------



## hermes129

OrientStar Modern Skeleton 2014 edition.

Pardon my poor photography skills.


----------



## alexcswong

hermes129 said:


> View attachment 3812650
> View attachment 3812658
> View attachment 3812674
> View attachment 3812690
> 
> 
> OrientStar Modern Skeleton 2014 edition.
> 
> Pardon my poor photography skills.


Nice watch & nice shots!! You've been too humble, picture is sharp & good off focus background. Just one thing, IMHO lighting is a little harsh. Softer / natural light maybe nicer.


----------



## hermes129

alexcswong said:


> Nice watch & nice shots!! You've been too humble, picture is sharp & good off focus background. Just one thing, IMHO lighting is a little harsh. Softer / natural light maybe nicer.


Dear Alex,

Many thanks for the compliments! Struggled to take the shots as I do not have a macro lens. The shots are cropped and post-processed a bit. Lighting was indeed harsh. I use on-camera flash. :-(


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Bambino Bambino....


----------



## Krosya




----------



## thelmos




----------



## gricat




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Mech4niq

Finally my Defender came in.


----------



## MrOllium

Nice Defender ... also on my wishlist 
Here ist my newest Orient ... Olympia DayDate


----------



## orientfreak

Some pieces of my collection:

Orient Flight:









Orient Sporty GMT:









Mini-Beast yellow:









M-Force white:









GMT gunmetal:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## orientfreak

Nice, Krosya.
What model is this?


----------



## Krosya

orientfreak said:


> Nice, Krosya.
> What model is this?


Thanks, well, just as you can see - its a vintage King Diver Chronoace. Has 429 series movement, which means it has handwinding as well as autowind. Thats all I know.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## freqmgr88

Beastly!


----------



## marathonna

Orient Ray Black...


----------



## capt-dim

amazing quality ... and best VFM ... i am very happy ... my Star ...


----------



## Drudge




----------



## eleven30

OMG, sure, my OSD.
Heavy Weight Champion..



















Sent from my H7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Bambino



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## apudabam

marathonna said:


> View attachment 4148794
> View attachment 4148802
> 
> 
> Orient Ray Black...


Man it took you 45/min to change the strap? :-d

Beautiful watch ... Looks great.


----------



## dvhulten

Orient Champion


----------



## eleven30

apudabam said:


> marathonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4148794&d=1432644431"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Orient Ray Black...
> 
> 
> 
> Man it took you 45/min to change the strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful watch ... Looks great.
Click to expand...

Lovely, especially with the changed strap.
Where did you get it ?
How long have you had it ?

Orient has got style.


----------



## patchief

Bambino...









Sun & Moon...
























Chicane...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Often

Flight with steel band


----------



## jarod99

jarod99 said:


>


update.


----------



## Krosya

I got a blue dial in a two-tone case/bracelet - looks like one like this is missing from your collection. Interested?


----------



## litescribble

Bambino with a blueish leather strap. =)

Enjoy.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Flight with a Hadley Roma leather band. A truly great watch!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## jnbr19867

Another Planet Orient - on bracelet


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Often




----------



## TimeDilation

Orient Duke (Champagne) on an aftermarket Black Leather strap with blue stitching


----------



## TimeDilation

Took a few more pics this morning for WRUW Thread... 
A couple came out decent so I am adding them.


----------



## TimeDilation

Orient Flight in Blue just landed at my doorstep
Threw on a different strap 
*Accidentally set it for PM instead of AM so the date is starting to change, didn't notice until after the pics


----------



## deewatcher

After over 9 weeks of no contact I return to my Orient Saturation Diver.


----------



## Krosya

Titanium Tank:


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Drumguy

Not a Mako....The Black Ray


----------



## orientfreak

Some more pieces of my collection:

Orient Enterprise:









analog-digital:









Worldtimer:









Orca:









Mini-Beast group:









Orilex:


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Black Flight with an aviator style strap.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Neuromancer

Krosya said:


>


What model is this? I assume it's an older one that isn't produced any longer...?


----------



## Krosya

Neuromancer said:


> What model is this? I assume it's an older one that isn't produced any longer...?


Correct. It is an older one and thats why I dont know what the model number it is. Sorry.


----------



## Neuromancer

Krosya said:


> Correct. It is an older one and thats why I dont know what the model number it is. Sorry.


Oh well, I guess I'll have to get this one then lol: ELEGANT CLASSIC ORIENTSTAR | ORIENT WATCH
It looks quite similar IMO.

Thanks for the answer and enjoy the beautiful piece! : )


----------



## Rob Cox

Two cheap 36.5mm autos


























I like them because of their classic size.


----------



## MadMrB

A trio of old World Divers...


----------



## norsairius

Orient Explorer with the OEM black faux-alligator strap swapped out for a brown faux-alligator strap. Just received it earlier this past week. I've been meaning to post a thread sharing more pics. I'll get around to it eventually, haha.


----------



## Biggles3

Yellow OS300M with latest 40n5a movement.


----------



## sticky




----------



## volgofmr

Today...


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Rob Cox

Red Marshall on ZRC red leather rally strap.













Perhaps too much red, but the bracelet it came on was pretty rubbish.


----------



## Krosya

[no knife photos please]


----------



## DBacj15

Pilot Flight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Planet


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

OK, there's a mako in there but it's outnumbered


----------



## dimman

Excursionist.

Sure wish Orient did a tooly watch like this with the true GMT movement...


----------



## arislan

Green Marshall on hirsh Liberty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

No name... as least not that I know


----------



## Darrin Todd

I have the Orient 'Esteem' and the Orient 'Bambino,' below. I'm sure there are probably 500 pics of Bambino variations in this thread, but not so much for the Esteem, which has an 21jewel automatic movement that is reasonably accurate (+10) but unfamiliar to me in terms of country/manufacturer of origin). The rose gold accents work great against the black dial face and case. I had an older Orient with an open heart design and a steel bracelet, but I gave it to my brother a couple of years ago. These are stock photos, and not taken by me.


----------



## Dan83bz

I was supposed to sell this piece as part of my effort of raising some cash but just didnt have the heart to do it. Wearing it again today.


----------



## Krosya

OS GMT - armed and dangerous:

[no gun photos please]


----------



## Dan83bz

Krosya said:


> OS GMT - armed and dangerous:


Is the GMT hand independent on these or is it just a 24hr hand?


----------



## cabfrank

That is a very impressive looking watch.


----------



## HenshinMan

My new GMT...


----------



## MadMrB

HenshinMan said:


> My new GMT...
> View attachment 5441914


Good choice! - Awesome watch, great quality, great size, hand winding + hacking, GMT, sapphire, exhibition case, and all at an incredible price. Also mine is probably my most accurate piece at about +half a second a day.
Enjoy your watch


----------



## Darrin Todd

Oh, that is a super sweet-looking watch!


----------



## ga.ctm5

this is mine


----------



## Krosya




----------



## twrtiger

what model is this watch?


----------



## twrtiger

HenshinMan said:


> My new GMT...
> View attachment 5469242


what model is this ?


----------



## HenshinMan

twrtiger said:


> what model is this ?


It's DJ05002B


----------



## HenshinMan

Actually I love the white dial DJ05003W more.... but it's out of stock when I ordered.


----------



## 15kywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New_World

ga.ctm5 said:


> this is mine
> View attachment 5484289


model #?
love it


----------



## Jb330ci

15kywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## Krosya




----------



## 15kywalker

Jb330ci said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the strap from?


Thanks - I picked it up from bandrbands http://www.bandrbands.com/22mm-classic-vintage-leather-watch-band-oak.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntFarm

Here is my current Orient line up...







I do have one more that I wear on the regular, but I just don't have a pic of it. Soon enough...


----------



## notsnot

What band and deployant are those? Some sort of Omega style...?


----------



## souravmitra

Just got my first automatic watch, an *Orient SEM7J003B8*. Orient have recently entered India with a good collection of automatic and quartz watches. Got my Orient automatic for a discounted price of INR 5,700 (*~USD 86*) !!! At this price it's more than one can ask. The watch is running only *8 s/day slow* out of the box, which is great for an automatic watch .

























*Watch specs:
*
Caliber: *46943*
Case dia: *42 mm* (without crown); Lug to lug: *48 mm
*Water resist:* 50 m
*Material:All *stainless steel* body with stainless steel wrapped bracelet Glass material: *Crystal glass*


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## HenshinMan

After 2 weeks, it gains less than 10 sec. Very impress on built quality and accuracy.








on Hadley Roma leather band and after market Omega style deployment buckle...


----------



## jalak




----------



## AntFarm

And the one I was missing...


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony FER27008W0 (or ER27008W)

White dial,41mm without crown,12mm thick,50m water resist,mineral glass,exhibition case back
Automatic movement 48743

Here with an aftermarket oxblood-brown strap.


----------



## jalind

The Orient Star GMT - WZ0071DJ - Japan Domestic Market - had to order this from an Orient dealer in Japan to get it at a (relatively) low price compared to ePrey and other sources for JDM Seiko and Orient models. The special AR coating used on the sapphire crystal is a type unique to Orient (and presumably to Seiko also) - it's as if the crystal isn't even there under most lighting. Movement hand winds and hacks - same Orient 40P51 movement as used in the easier to find Orient Star Seeker GMT.














































Who needs an Aqua Terra when you can have one of these at a fraction of the price?

John


----------



## Nort2068

Orient Bambino 2nd generation FER2400CN0


----------



## MadMrB

Orient Voyager DH01002B















I've had this for a little while now and still I'm amazed by the features and quality for the price paid, incredible value for money!


----------



## jalind

MadMrB said:


> Orient Voyager DH01002B
> 
> I've had this for a little while now and still I'm amazed by the features and quality for the price paid, incredible value for money!


I've got the "2D" blue dial and it is an amazing value in a practical GMT for the price.

John


----------



## jalind

A destro world time in a tonneau style case with nearly concealed crown, the CFAAA002D. The sapphire crystal is quite domed. Also came in a black dial and a white dial. Has the 21j 46K 21.6 kbph movement found in the non-hacking and non-handwind world time automatics with central seconds (the 23j 46H is found in the non-hacking WT with seconds sub-dial in addition to the power reserve and date sub-dials). Came to the conclusion a while back the major reason for the destro was allowing the inversion of the date and power reserve sub-dials which would further differentiate it from the other Orient WT with a 46H under the dial.










John


----------



## MadMrB

Orient Explorer DH00002B and Adventurer FA06003Y. Two large watches (Explorer: 44.5 mm and Adventurer 43.5 mm), however both are 50 mm lug to lug and wear comfortably not appearing too big even on my small 6.5" wrist. Pictures don't do these watches justice, both very attractive watches in my opinion, fantastic quality and exceptional value for money.





























_Note: Both are shown with replacement straps, mainly because the stock straps are long and also have a gloss finish, my preference is for matt finish leather._


----------



## Maddog1970

Orient Black Ray on black leather Hadley Roma band.


----------



## cabfrank

Looks so good. Looking at it, and considering the price/quality ratio, it has to make you an Orient fan.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I also have a Mako but won't post pics of it here


----------



## Maverick223

I have three Orients...none of them a Mako (granted the Ray is pretty similar). Here's my gray Defender (the black NATO is going as soon as its leather replacement arrives), Black Ray, and Carbon Fiber Enforcer (my favorite Orient as of this draft).


----------



## Krosya

Here is one that you dont see often and it even became more of a collector watch:

Orient Star - REVOLVER:


----------



## chriscentro

Yay or nay for the new King Master?


----------



## Maverick223

chriscentro said:


> Yay or nay for the new King Master? [image omitted]


Definite yay for me. Damn you for bringing this to my attention...now I think I'm getting a fourth one (not this one, but I looked at the site which led me to the new GMT Polaris...which I immediately fell in love with!). Now I just need to decide between the SS/black or the rose gold/white...I'm leaning towards the former as it would match my dress tendencies better (I never wear gold and often wear black leather accouterments). It would also be more versatile when travelling in casual attire, but it also might spoil my designs on a Hamilton Jazzmaster 40mm auto with black dial...


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Yay so you can join the really small circle of 2015 King Master owners here. 

Just a heads up, the KM's bracelet looks great but feels flimsy and hacking is the only good feature it has. It's strictly a retro piece.


----------



## MadMrB

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Yay so you can join the really small circle of 2015 King Master owners here.
> 
> Just a heads up, the KM's bracelet looks great but feels flimsy and hacking is the only good feature it has. It's strictly a retro piece.


Agree with TheBigBadGRIM its a retro piece and what I would consider a collectible, occasional more than a daily wearer. The bracelet clasp is a bit cheap, but a nice watch all the same and it has a *hacking & hand winding* movement.


----------



## chriscentro

Thanks guys, I'm still on the fence. I will decide next month.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Here's mine.


----------



## Proenski

Yay! ;-)


----------



## Grimluck91

Anyone have the eminence or the flight pilot? Theres just something about those two that for whatever reason I cant get enough of.


----------



## MadMrB

Here's mine, yay again!


----------



## chriscentro

How is the lume on the King Master?


----------



## Proenski

chriscentro said:


> How is the lume on the King Master?


Pretty decent but don't expect "Seiko" lume.. But it is still better than many Russians ;-)


----------



## MadMrB

Orient Explorer - Stunning watches IMO, don't understand why they are not seen more often... I love them


----------



## LuisR

my brazilian domestic market discontinued pre-poseidon watch







just got from service


----------



## Maverick223

LuisR said:


> my brazilian domestic market discontinued pre-poseidon watch [image removed] just got from service


I know it's the Portuguese abbreviation for Friday but I have to admit that I got a childish chuckle out of the day displayed on your watch.


----------



## LuisR

there is a reason i decided to post it on a friday, kkkkk,


----------



## Snappy




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Snappy said:


> View attachment 6810154


It reminds me of some of the Ball dive watch dials with the big numbers that have the outlined text style. Really nice and modern!


----------



## Snappy

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> It reminds me of some of the Ball dive watch dials with the big numbers that have the outlined text style. Really nice and modern!


It's a FERAL007W0. I dig it.


----------



## yourturn.id

40th Anniversary Limited Edition, Cal. 469
Commemorated the Legend King Diver


----------



## Relo60

A Symphony for you.


----------



## Dan83bz

LuisR said:


> my brazilian domestic market discontinued pre-poseidon watch
> View attachment 6769554
> 
> just got from service


WOW!!! That's a stunner! What movement is inside? Hacking?


----------



## zed073




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Acurry

MariuszD said:


>


Where can I get one of these?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Acurry said:


> Where can I get one of these?
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


I doubt if you can find one easily, perhaps you can be more lucky with a more recent model (here is mine):


----------



## cocobambu

Dan83bz said:


> WOW!!! That's a stunner! What movement is inside? Hacking?


Its the regular 469.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LuisR

Dan83bz said:


> WOW!!! That's a stunner! What movement is inside? Hacking?


i am afraid it is not. simple cal. 469


----------



## NotSure

Finally picked up the Flight since I liked the Mako XL so much. It's smaller than I'm used to, but looks good to me on the mesh.


----------



## Dan83bz

MariuszD said:


>


Kanji date wheel?


----------



## MariuszD

No, arabic numbers only.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Seatech Solar 500m










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

cocobambu said:


> Orient Seatech Solar 500m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Interesting and very original model, thanks for sharing. You folks in Brazil are lucky in having some of the Orients as solus agreement
Anyway, this Seatech motivated me to search for a link to Orient BR (could be already shared here, don't know)
Orient Relógios


----------



## Krosya

Going Vintage all the way today:


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro

Just received my Orient watch last night and took a few pictures. Plastic not taken out yet as I have not decided whether to keep it :?: 
It's the M-Force STI LE, 2000 pieces.
Carbon fibre looking dial, with STI wordings at 9 o'clock and between 3 - 7 o'clock hard to see sometimes.
Colourful PR
Red/dark pink? seconds hands and markings on bezel.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Not a Mako......































































b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

LuisR said:


> my brazilian domestic market discontinued pre-poseidon watch
> View attachment 6769554
> 
> just got from service


Time for SEX? Whoa, that's an incredible watch! Holy ****!


----------



## sledgod

BevoWatch said:


> Time for SEX? Whoa, that's an incredible watch! Holy ****!


Want!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoang Hung

Hi, I'm from Vietnams and have many kind of Orient watch with different color (almost of them is vintage)
nice to meet you guys


----------



## Bangkok Hound

My open heart:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## TimeDilation

Orient Duke (Champagne) Black Leather Strap w/Blue Stitching 








Orient Flight Blue (Brown Hadley Roma Strap) 









Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient 1/20sec chrono, up to a maximum 12hours.


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Big Date Chronograph today.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

I still love my Marshall.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Here is a photo from a few days ago. I love everything about the Orient Star Classic. I simply do not care when people balk at the Orient name-it is their loss of beautiful, quality, affordable watches.


----------



## drgoretex




----------



## mlankton

this was waiting for me when I got home from work Friday. I wore it Saturday and I am still smiling about how crazy nice this watch is for the money spent. My first Orient and not my last.


----------



## fiskadoro

Orient SK AAA


----------



## captainmur

Titanium "sweet duet" ;-) CERAB002K0, CERAB002B0


----------



## captainmur

M-Force EZ00-C0 CA


----------



## captainmur

My first Orient, bought 1997


----------



## captainmur

Lady's Day-Date


----------



## captainmur

one more my wife's Orient


----------



## captainmur

Orient M-Force Titanium-Gold


----------



## captainmur

Small, but pretty Orient Star FR00C0 CA


----------



## captainmur

Worldtimer CEY04003W0


----------



## captainmur

My Treasure


----------



## captainmur

Orient Star Somes WZ0061FR on your SOMES saddle leather band


----------



## captainmur

*Orient Star Somes WZ0061FR on the mesh SS bracelet







*


----------



## armandob

M Force 200M Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmur

Orient's collection of my wife


----------



## captainmur

SER22001W with MOP dial, made in Japan


----------



## captainmur

"Blue Moon" DB0A009D


----------



## captainmur

Day-Date a-la "cintree curvex" with chocolade dial


----------



## captainmur

M-Force Titanium


----------



## Krosya




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## gerrit75

OMG, the crystal is gone...!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Diver - Japan Air Lines


----------



## sticky




----------



## twincity

Starfish


----------



## anabuki




----------



## phreeze2k1

Nice strap, looks comfortable on that watch.



twincity said:


> View attachment 7850362
> 
> 
> Starfish


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

My Orient Disk arrived from Massdrop today! This had once been a leading candidate as my first automatic when I rekindled my interest in watches but after looking at countless other watches that honor fell to a Tissot and eventually it fell on the list below a number of Orient Star and Seiko models. When it showed up on Massdrop for $130 USD shipped, I pulled the trigger because it was a very good price and I was willing to wait the 3-4 weeks for it go through Massdrop's convoluted fulfillment process.

As for the watch, I really like the unique design with the multi-color indicators and layered dial. There is practically no bezel with the dial and chapter ring extending almost to the edge of the 42 mm diameter case so it wears big. Even with and accentuating the layered dial, there is a certain satisfying flatness to the overall design of the watch. This is aided by a consistent brushed finish on all the top-facing surfaces while sporting polished finish on all the perpendicular surfaces.

As I expected with Orient watches, the rotor is a little bit noisier than I would prefer but it is barely noticeable under a long-sleeve shirt cuff or jacket. The bracelet is also rattles but that, too, can be expected without solid end links. Interestingly the middle row of links on the bracelet are also hollow folded steel but the outer rows appear to be solid or finished to appear so. All of this lends to a very light and noisy bracelet that wears much like a Timex stainless steel bracelet which is almost refreshing.

I did not research its movement before the purchase and was disappointed (more at myself than the watch) to learn it did not feature hand-winding or hacking. I honestly do not know how much wrist time this will get but for now, I plan to keep it as it looks stunningly different next to all the other black dialed bracelet watches in my collection. It really is an odd duck in the landscape of watches so I would recommend the Orient Disk for anyone wanting something different at less than $150 USD. I will try to post more photos or in the WRUW threads here and in F71.


----------



## savagespawn

Voyager


----------



## Maverick223

^Really liking that Voyager...I think the black/SS version, like yours, will be my next Orient. The Polaris is a close second, but I think 42mm is just too big to fit the styling (40mm would be fitting of the less casual, simpler dial), whereas the 44mm Voyager seems appropriate.

I travel a lot, so the dual time will be a handy feature for me.


----------



## dude76

wz0021dy. butterscotch horween nato.


----------



## cocobambu

Today Orient King Diver


----------



## Proenski

Definately not a Mako ;-)


----------



## ARMADUK

Orient "President" represent


----------



## outsidesmoke07

Here's my Orient Star Classic, my first real watch! I wear it with a suit most days and it complements it well. Clean lines, simple... and that nice exhibition caseback!


----------



## 808static

feeling "flighty" this morning...


----------



## cocobambu

Orient WD - blue sky, calibre 46940


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Proenski said:


> Definately not a Mako ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7964122


Hey, what's the name of this model?


----------



## Oldbugr

Skeleton,


----------



## Proenski

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Hey, what's the name of this model?


Orient USA called it "Orbit", they are no longer in production though.


----------



## KRS12

Don't own a mako at all!!

I do have these though...


----------



## Maverick223

KRS12 said:


> Don't own a mako at all!!
> 
> I do have these though...[img redacted]


Tis a shame to let nice watches waste away like that. I'll PM you my address so you can send me the autos and keep them worn and charged.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient KD circa 1977:


----------



## Oldbugr

Polaris FDJ05003WO


----------



## Krosya

Not a Mako:


----------



## KRS12

Maverick223 said:


> Tis a shame to let nice watches waste away like that. I'll PM you my address so you can send me the autos and keep them worn and charged.


Hmmmm let me consider your kind offer.......

It is a problem though, so many watches and only two wrists!!!!


----------



## Proenski

Equalizer!


----------



## -hj-

CER2D001B









I swapped out to the Ray bracelet


----------



## brandon\

KRS12 said:


> Don't own a mako at all!!
> 
> I do have these though...


What's the model on the far right? And what's the pusher for?


----------



## Amanosg

Orient SK crica 1970










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Today New Orient World Time:


----------



## Spindel

Picture from yesterday


----------



## KRS12

brandon\ said:


> What's the model on the far right? And what's the pusher for?


No idea what the model is, I've never worn it since it came to me in a trade! The button is a quick change for the date.


----------



## ftxmwg

Don't care for watches with numbers on the dial.









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient New Poseidon - 469ss053


----------



## arogle1stus

Orient Star. My fave Orient watch.

X Traindriver


----------



## sticky

Speedtech.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayung

OS GMT JDM

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient AAA which has a unique day indicator and a faceted crystal.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Calypto

I think no watch looks worse in the sun.


----------



## mwel

beautiful bambino dial :-!


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing M-Force today.


----------



## ezlee

Just got it yesterday!!! Marshall green. Loving the dial. The original strap, not so much.


----------



## Pedronev85

The only Orient I own (for now) and this beaut is gorgeous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick223

ezlee said:


> [image redacted] Just got it yesterday!!! Marshall green. Loving the dial. The original strap, not so much.


I have that same leather NATO (Clockwork Synergy, right?) on my Orient Defender...love it. Bought it on sale for a song.

I'm guessing that's the replacement you put on it...if not send it my way and I'll be sure to put it to use.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient KD


----------



## robw1975

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## Krosya




----------



## michaelanburaj

bambino!


----------



## oak1971

Here are some, but not all I have.


----------



## oak1971

I fell into some NOS stuff from the 1970's and left the stickers on some for fun.


----------



## cocobambu

Today, Orient King Diver:


----------



## Hoang Hung

Hi guys, long time no see. During this time, I did sold some watches and bought some more. And now, I want to complete my Orient SK collection

*The remaining*








*Three new ones*

Orient SK (black and blue)








Orient World Diver


----------



## Spindel

<3 the Dolphin


----------



## anabuki




----------



## cocobambu

beautiful collection @Hoang Hung, principilly the WD. This model´ dial is very rare. If some day solve ur mind to sell any KD, tell me first, i love this model.

My collection... still growing.


----------



## Hoang Hung

Absolutely that I wont sell it 
your collection is so amazing. And I can see orient KD, SK three stars, 40th anniversary, deluxe king diver... I have had almost before. But I'm just looking for KD with 1942 movement 








Irecovered 2 watches since 1970s, when my country was at the war (Vietnam - US)


----------



## SynMike

Orient Metro


----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Diver - circa 1977










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## s_buba




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Midsize Diver 90s


----------



## Piggen

Stumbled upon this Champion (FER2C006F0) and thought that a green dial would be nice in my small collection.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I love how I do not have to worry about hand position when taking wrist shots around noon with the Orient Smart Disk.


----------



## BarisKiris

Here's my Orient Disk which is unique with that rotating hour dial.


----------



## Pedronev85

kew said:


> Orient Star Retro Future Camera WZ0241FH


Love this a lot!!!


----------



## TurboHarm

Like to here whats said about the Orient Saturation? I know its big but does it wear smaller or just big? Its a48mm that's pretty big I have approx. 8 inch wrist maybe a tick under. I hate to buy then find out its just too large foe everyday? Please advise?


----------



## Krosya

Here is one you dont see often - Orient Gronholm Limited:


----------



## Horohollis

The usual, Orient Ray (black) on C&B light grey perlon.


----------



## bobski

Definitely one of my favorite Orients









ER2F004W

Absolutely mesmerising.


----------



## chptrk67

Orient FFM00005D0 Planet Orient / Orient 46U40 21 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Jdub75x

I rarely wear the watch and probably should more often.......Orient Producer on Staib mesh bracelet


----------



## Wrangler_Man

One of my favorite combos.


----------



## cocobambu

It just arrived from courier: Orient King Diver circa 1970, cal 1942


----------



## Krosya




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Piggen

robw1975 said:


> View attachment 8231650
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice! What's the type? It looks a bit like a white dialed Mako XL.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## robw1975

Piggen said:


> Very nice! What's the type? It looks a bit like a white dialed Mako XL.


Orient Stingray EM7K00BW

I picked it up for $80 from longislandwatch. They have black and green as well

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Orient M Force Beast EL06001H.


----------



## pantagruel

Orient Bambino v3.0


----------



## jovani




----------



## Krosya




----------



## WichitaViajero

What about the Orient Curator on grey! Like mine


----------



## Someguywithaquestion

Sun and moon


----------



## Kenwoof

Just arrived today.
I believe it's a Japanese Voyager, somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Maverick223

Definitely a Voyager. Nice watch, it's near the top of my list.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Vintage 80's Green Dial


----------



## Maddog1970

Orient M Force Delta...sapphire, integrated bracelet, power reserve indicator, ISO certified across the board, vaunted 40N5A automatic movement from the saturation diver, textured red dial, IP bezel...


----------



## gafi




----------



## vintage76




----------



## Elvis Silva

Orient 469ss054.


----------



## vintage76




----------



## Krosya




----------



## v1triol

Krosya said:


>


Is it a modern model?
Reference number/ model name please


----------



## vesire

Haha i like the title 

Here is my vintage 70s Diver SK Crystal
Love the watch for its size, not original bracelet unfortunately


----------



## anabuki




----------



## arislan

Finally got one of my Orient Grail!! Thanks to fellow wis Habu968










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968

arislan said:


> Finally got one of my Orient Grail!! Thanks to fellow wis Habu968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miss it already!!! What a great watch!!!! Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

v1triol said:


> Is it a modern model?
> Reference number/ model name please


No Its vintage, dont know the model number, sorry.


----------



## TelagaWarna

orient captain


----------



## nevermind

TelagaWarna said:


> orient captain


THAT looks insanely good!


----------



## Dan156

Birthday present from the wife: Orient Multiyear.


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## Vamospues

Here's my brand new World Stage SDB09003W0 .... but I also have a Mako


----------



## chase015

Sold my Mako and now this is my only Orient.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsoundman

Here is my Orient Classic EZ09005W


----------



## bow




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Curator


----------



## Uros TSI

This just inn 









RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## kinglee

Just got this one. My first Orient. I'm thinking it must be a discontinued model because I can't find it on their current product list.


----------



## Uros TSI

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## lorsban

Samwatch said:


> Michael


Wow that's really beautiful. Tfs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

The Politician


----------



## chase015

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Brian Chamberlin

Proenski said:


> Happy Holidays!
> 
> View attachment 10303130


This might be my next purchase. Is that an aftermarket strap? I can't seem to find it on leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Proenski

Brian Chamberlin said:


> This might be my next purchase. Is that an aftermarket strap? I can't seem to find it on leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup, an aftermarket one. I always recommend getting the bracelet version of a watch, it is easy to find straps and buying an (original) bracelet at a later stage is often very expensive.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin

Proenski said:


> Yup, an aftermarket one. I always recommend getting the bracelet version of a watch, it is easy to find straps and buying an (original) bracelet at a later stage is often very expensive.


Agreed, but I rarely where metal bracelets. They get scratched too easily and I just don't find them comfortable. Good idea though if reselling is a possibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## mwchandler21

kinglee said:


> Just got this one. My first Orient. I'm thinking it must be a discontinued model because I can't find it on their current product list.
> 
> View attachment 10099578


I found it on Amazon, the sellers aren't the usual US dealers so its likely from another market. ER2D0006D for Blue and ERD0006B for Black.


----------



## arislan

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

mwchandler21 said:


> I found it on Amazon, the sellers aren't the usual US dealers so its likely from another market. ER2D0006D for Blue and ERD0006B for Black.


Yes. I ordered it directly from Japan using the Rakuten website. It was around 78 usd total shipped. Bracelet was okay but I ended up putting it on a tan leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## buyingtime

Maybe this is cheating a little, but I have to give props to my favorite all-around watch I've owned thus far. I bought this original Ray (EM65009D) new for ~$135 almost 4 years ago and have worn it for just about anything. I just replaced the spring bars on it and couldn't be happier it put it back in the rotation. As a daily beater, the Ray has gotten me more compliments than any watch I've ever owned...










PS- I originally bought a pepsi Mako (the hype sold me) but decided the font for the numbers looked too cheap. I quickly sold it to a friend and bought the Ray. With that said, I will be buying a Mako USA II as my next Orient now that it has the Ray bezel and no more dial numbers though. However, I won't hesitate to buy a Ray II once I decide to retire this one!


----------



## buyingtime

One more for the sake of this thread. My first of six Orients and probably the most wrist time due to wearing it for work- Power Reserve Semi-Skeleton (CFT00007Y) that I bought over 7 years ago. Sorry for the poor cell phone pics...


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Explorer


----------



## Vamospues

SB09003W0 ...


----------



## GNNS




----------



## mwchandler21

My Orient collection: Agent, Trooper, Bambino and of course a Mako.


----------



## alexcswong

Orient star Ltd Ed.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## buyingtime

alexcswong said:


> Orient star Ltd Ed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful piece.


----------



## WreckDiver1321

cocobambu said:


> Orient Explorer


I love the look of that.


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## bjkadron

I didn't look through the whole thread, but the orient Monarch is a beautiful watch and very well built. I highly recommend it.


----------



## anabuki

M-Forced to strap exchange... ;-)


----------



## JohnnyKarate

Just picked up the Orient FFD0F001B. Wanted an Orient without the "Water Resist" marking since it always bugged me. Not the best quality pictures but in person it looks great.


----------



## Vamospues

JohnnyKarate said:


> Just picked up the Orient FFD0F001B. Wanted an Orient without the "Water Resist" marking since it always bugged me. Not the best quality pictures but in person it looks great.
> 
> View attachment 10428946


This is a great piece, congrats, been looking at it myself recently, very similar to the Millenium.

As for "Water Resist", I agree ... "Water Resistant" might seem cumbersome, but it sounds right. Perfection is impossible of course, and the quality/price ratio of any Orient Automatic is simply second to none IMO.


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## JohnnyKarate

Vamospues said:


> This is a great piece, congrats, been looking at it myself recently, very similar to the Millenium.
> 
> As for "Water Resist", I agree ... "Water Resistant" might seem cumbersome, but it sounds right. Perfection is impossible of course, and the quality/price ratio of any Orient Automatic is simply second to none IMO.


Ya i have the Ray 2 and was looking for a dressier watch. The blue hands on the Millenium look so nice. As far as the "Water resist" goes i think it just triggered my ocd. Like the watch you just posted it kind of suits it because it kind of blends in with the other words and sapphire logo plus it's a 100m not a 50m. It really bothered me on my Symphony because the water resist marking is just by itself so it stands out more, especially on a dress watch.


----------



## ethanhui75

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fain2daniel

anabuki said:


> M-Forced to strap exchange... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10421186
> 
> 
> View attachment 10421210
> 
> 
> View attachment 10421218


Great collection

Sent from my D6603


----------



## JohnnyKarate

ethanhui75 said:


> Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Tapatalk


Love these. Can this watch be pulled off in casual clothes ?


----------



## watchmysix

Just received this in the mail. Orient Adventurer FA06003Y









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ethanhui75

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethanhui75

JohnnyKarate said:


> Love these. Can this watch be pulled off in casual clothes ?


Yes. It match perfectly

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Fastcast

Agent


----------



## Calypto

IBM Model F


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Broten

The Excursionist with a fresh sapphire double domed crystal from Crystal Times (CT065 to be exact)


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Netuno 500m


----------



## Proenski

My only open heart


----------



## GNNS




----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## anabuki




----------



## oshane_f

View attachment DSC_0551.jpg
black ray 2 on digital camo


----------



## MP83

The explorient twins









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Real Artman




----------



## ebnash




----------



## Brian Chamberlin

ebnash said:


> View attachment 10637650


Ohhhh I like this one a lot. Is it still available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Ohhhh I like this one a lot. Is it still available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Unfortunately not. This model is no longer branded under Orient Star, but rather Orient and the yellow dial is no longer made. You'd have to look for a used one. This one happens to be my second as I foolishly sold the 1st to chase down another watch. Luckily, I came to my senses before they were discontinued and I bought another.


----------



## ebnash

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Ohhhh I like this one a lot. Is it still available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Unfortunately not. This model is no longer branded under Orient Star, but rather Orient and the yellow dial is no longer made. You'd have to look for a used one. This one happens to be my second as I foolishly sold the 1st to chase down another watch. Luckily, I came to my senses before they were discontinued and I bought another.


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## allkindsofwatches1




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This one......


----------



## Proenski

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

View attachment 10783058


View attachment 10783074


View attachment 10783090


----------



## Fanat

Proenski said:


> Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


What model is this ? It's pretty badass


----------



## Proenski

Fanat said:


> What model is this ? It's pretty badass


It doesn't have a name but the model nr. is FP01002S and is out of production as far as I know


----------



## sinner777

M force










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## MariuszD

One that arrived today









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Explorer


----------



## Fanat

Proenski said:


> Fanat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What model is this ? It's pretty badass
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have a name but the model nr. is FP01002S and is out of production as far as I know
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

no offense ;-)


----------



## Biggles3

Sent from my ASUS_Z010D using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## ClasicFan




----------



## Krosya

Thats a beautiful watch above! I have a few that are similar - Orient used to make some very nice looking watches back then.

Here is another unusual one - homage to a Rolex Air King with a machine turned bezel:


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

The _*Lexington*_ which just arrived from Mark @ LIW


----------



## sparty569

Orient M-Force. At 49mm, still not big enough for me though. Had it a year and am starting to look for a new automatic, a true 50mm, similar to the size of my TW Steel TW11.

The 49mm here includes that bump on the left. It's more like a 46mm.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ClasicFan

Krosya said:


> Thats a beautiful watch above! I have a few that are similar - Orient used to make some very nice looking watches back then.
> 
> Here is another unusual one - homage to a Rolex Air King with a machine turned bezel:


Thanks mate. For 47 year old watch it is in excellent condition. Like your watch to. If possible could you post few more pictures of it. I love Orients from that era 70' -80's .


----------



## Krosya

ClasicFan said:


> Thanks mate. For 47 year old watch it is in excellent condition. Like your watch to. If possible could you post few more pictures of it. I love Orients from that era 70' -80's .


Sure - more pics:


----------



## ClasicFan

Krosya said:


> Sure - more pics:


Thanks, beautiful watch mate. Unusual dial pattern, love it.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Orient EZ08003W

The original bracelet was horrible! I installed a comfortable brown, grained leather strap. I think it looks better on leather anyway.


----------



## anabuki

ups!







UPS!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jzzdc

Very nice!


----------



## Samwatch

TGINAM (Thank God, it's not a Mako)...



Michael


----------



## MariuszD

Summer limited edition


















Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

Wearing this today.


http://postimage.org/

Nothing wrong with Makos, I love the 8 that I own...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## borchard929

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10976306


Love the Poseidon. Waiting for mine to arrive in a few days.


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## michaelanburaj

OS Retrograde in black dial


----------



## allanzzz

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Orient EZ08003W
> 
> The original bracelet was horrible! I installed a comfortable brown, grained leather strap. I think it looks better on leather anyway.


can we replace the hands of this watch? will be so nice if the hands are blue.
are the hands same as seiko or are all watches the same.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Krosya

One of the best looking (IMO) divers Orient ever made :


----------



## MariuszD

Like this one too










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## AR115-35




----------



## Impulse

Orient Union. Added a perlon strap for more versatility.


----------



## Proenski




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Solar Neo70  Dial


----------



## arislan

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84

Blue Ray II


----------



## borchard929

Just came in the mail today. Holy Crap! I love this watch!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## apudabam

arislan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic...i ve got a bambino which I bought for the "cleaner" dial without the reserve, but now I'm tempted


----------



## sparty569

Would anyone be interested in buying an Orient M-FORCE with a black face? I have the box and paperwork. The watch itself is in excellent condition, with no scratches on the crystal, no gouges and only wear on the bottom of the bracelet from desk wear. I want to upgrade to a Swiss auto.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty569

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Krosya




----------



## wultan

Hands changed.









My 1st 300m is from Orient.









Don't see many titanium here.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys

M-Force EL06001H "The Beast"


----------



## dominikusbw

Flieger


----------



## anabuki




----------



## michaelanburaj

*OS Standard date on white*


----------



## dominikusbw

Blue Voyager


----------



## boyextraordinare

Orient Oyster, Modified:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSVMXH-BIUB/


----------



## cocobambu

Orient 90s Divers


----------



## anabuki




----------



## KeepTheTime

How about this Three Star Day Date


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Star World Heritage


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice watches in this post, the Mako is very popular innit.


----------



## dominikusbw

Blue Defender


----------



## Cobia

cocobambu said:


> Orient 90s Divers


Hi mate, these are cool, do you have a model number and how wide are they?
thanks


----------



## guspech750

Love this watch. I think I need to do a domed sapphire mod though.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## nikbrown

Got a white dialed agent today and wow this is a cool dial! Lovely texture. Looks great on a curved alligator strap as well for more formal occasions.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvamos

Three Star with a "faceted" dial on a super soft suede strap.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Paper clip

I love my new Bambino v.2


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

If you think - " why is this idiot posting a Pulsar watch in the Orient thread?" - I will tell you. This is an Orient "undercover". As some other companies, Orient makes watches for different brands every now and then. Well - this is one of them - if you look inside - this watch has an Orient movement. Plus people that know Orient well enough will recognize a style and layout of the dial that several Orient "worldtimers" have.


----------



## Fabiano Forster

I love Orient Watchs, but this is what I´m wearing now!!


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I never get tired of Mako's


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Hoang Hung

how many is enough? There's _no limit_, guys


----------



## chipmiester

allanzzz said:


> can we replace the hands of this watch? will be so nice if the hands are blue.
> are the hands same as seiko or are all watches the same.


Same as seiko 150 90 20

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## sarvesh

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/18/why-i-choose-orient-watch/


----------



## sinner777




----------



## sinner777




----------



## cocobambu

Beautiful ceramic bezel...


----------



## sparty569

Still rockin' the M-Force Delta (Beast II) every once in a while.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

cocobambu said:


> Beautiful ceramic bezel...


What kind of clasp is used on that Milanese style mesh bracelet?


----------



## cocobambu

GTR83 said:


> What kind of clasp is used on that Milanese style mesh bracelet?












Itis original strap from this model.

Today, new poseidon that uses the same strap










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

cocobambu said:


> Itis original strap from this model.
> 
> Today, new poseidon that uses the same strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Interesting clasp design, is that a sliding belt style + extra lock clasp, which means no strap holes or link removal needed for adjustment? I have a miniature of that design on my Xiaomi mesh bracelet and I like how easy it makes it to adjust the bracelet. How thick is the Neptuno's mesh by the way?


----------



## cocobambu

GTR83 said:


> Interesting clasp design, is that a sliding belt style + extra lock clasp, which means no strap holes or link removal needed for adjustment? I have a miniature of that design on my Xiaomi mesh bracelet and I like how easy it makes it to adjust the bracelet. How thick is the Neptuno's mesh by the way?


Yep, no link removal. It can receives any adjust:



















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalki m


----------



## GTR83

That's a great design choice by Orient. Maximum nu-retro vintage vibe, and still allowing the strap to be quickly adjusted to be worn over gloves or diving suits. Sadly the Neptuno doesn't seem to be available outside of Brazil, correct?


----------



## cocobambu

GTR83 said:


> That's a great design choice by Orient. Maximum nu-retro vintage vibe, and still allowing the strap to be quickly adjusted to be worn over gloves or diving suits. Sadly the Neptuno doesn't seem to be available outside of Brazil, correct?


It made only for brazilian domestic market.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

Skeleton Racing with power reserve


----------



## evoboost18

sparty569 said:


> Still rockin' the M-Force Delta (Beast II) every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty569

evoboost18 said:


> I love this watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do enjoy this watch. It is my "rough and tumble" watch that I will wear camping, fishing, if it is going to rain, etc. I have since added a Glycine F104, which is my daily driver, for the most part, but this gets wrist time, at least once a week on average.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Divers calibre 1942, circa 1970


----------



## Hoang Hung

limited edition
no.135/200 <3


----------



## Hoang Hung

cocobambu said:


> Orient King Divers calibre 1942, circa 1970


im looking for it too 
i saw many in Thailand but I doubt that is original or replica (China's productions)


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## getstring

This is my first orient watch 
Model : M-force , the beast II (2014)

This brand is perfectly value for money.


----------



## jarod99

these...


----------



## cocobambu

Just arrived, Orient "Mini Beast" part of the 1997 Ex01 series.


----------



## Peace N Time




----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC00887.jpg


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Sorry I posted a 3 star but cant resist it here is the sharky










Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Bbeef

My wife's


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Automatic Diver Seatech 300m, all titanium


----------



## Krosya




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Peace N Time

Marshall on a clover canvas.


----------



## cocobambu

Just arrived, Orient Seatech calibre 469, all titanium 500m


----------



## Krosya

cocobambu said:


> Just arrived, Orient Seatech calibre 469, all titanium 500m


Its nice that they include a couple of other bands/bracelets - it looks like a hard to replace type of hookup for the bracelet on this model. Pls, post more pics of it when you have a chance.


----------



## Proenski

Don't know anything about this model but I like it


----------



## Fast1one

Orient Star retrograde on a crown and buckle ravenna strap


----------



## Seiko4Life

Orient Monarch mechanical (hand-wind only, hacking) black dial. In my strong opinion, this is the PERFECT watch. I would not rather have any watch in the world besides the Orient Monarch black dial. If I could choose any watch in the world at no cost, I would choose the Orient Monarch black dial. It is truly horological perfection!
The design is perfectly executed. The hour, minute, and seconds hands are perfectly designed. The seconds hand reaches out beyond the seconds indices so you can read exact time and calibrate running time each day (I hate short seconds hands with a passion, total fail for any watch design with seconds hands that don't reach the seconds indices!). The dial design is exactly right. The seconds ring is perfectly legible. The minute hand also stretches out to each minute indice to read the exact minute all day (also important to have the minute hand reach out to the minute indices). The movement through the exhibition caseback reveals the relevant parts to the function of the movement. The finishing of the watch front, back, and sides are impeccable. There are zero complaints! The only suggestion is a larger more bulbous crown like the Longines Heritage 24hrs for function of hand winding more easily and aesthetics showing clearly that this watch is hand-wind only. Other than the crown size and design, the watch is true horological perfection!!! Orient literally did everything right! This watch could go for $3k+ price tag if it was priced that way, but would certainly require more finishing and embellishment to the exposed movement to justify that price tag. Orient could make a fortune on this watch without a doubt. It could decimate all Swiss and Japanese manufacturer competition if they simply change the crown design and finish the movement with blue set screws, Orient logo stamped on the movement, and more exposed parts. Very simply, Orient could make this watch an absolute monopoly in the horological world with no competition!


----------



## sarvesh

Seiko4Life said:


> Orient Monarch mechanical (hand-wind only, hacking) black dial. In my strong opinion, this is the PERFECT watch. I would not rather have any watch in the world besides the Orient Monarch black dial. If I could choose any watch in the world at no cost, I would choose the Orient Monarch black dial. It is truly horological perfection!
> The design is perfectly executed. The hour, minute, and seconds hands are perfectly designed. The seconds hand reaches out beyond the seconds indices so you can read exact time and calibrate running time each day (I hate short seconds hands with a passion, total fail for any watch design with seconds hands that don't reach the seconds indices!). The dial design is exactly right. The seconds ring is perfectly legible. The minute hand also stretches out to each minute indice to read the exact minute all day (also important to have the minute hand reach out to the minute indices). The movement through the exhibition caseback reveals the relevant parts to the function of the movement. The finishing of the watch front, back, and sides are impeccable. There are zero complaints! The only suggestion is a larger more bulbous crown like the Longines Heritage 24hrs for function of hand winding more easily and aesthetics showing clearly that this watch is hand-wind only. Other than the crown size and design, the watch is true horological perfection!!! Orient literally did everything right! This watch could go for $3k+ price tag if it was priced that way, but would certainly require more finishing and embellishment to the exposed movement to justify that price tag. Orient could make a fortune on this watch without a doubt. It could decimate all Swiss and Japanese manufacturer competition if they simply change the crown design and finish the movement with blue set screws, Orient logo stamped on the movement, and more exposed parts. Very simply, Orient could make this watch an absolute monopoly in the horological world with no competition!


Love to see few more hi res pic of this beauty, if you don't mind......


----------



## Seiko4Life

[/QUOTE] Love to see few more hi res pic of this beauty, if you don't mind......[/QUOTE]

Absolutely, I will send some more over in just a bit! Glad you like. I have been blown away! It is the first Orient I picked up. None of the other Orient model caught my eye. But they nailed it with this one!


----------



## Seiko4Life

Love to see few more hi res pic of this beauty, if you don't mind......[/QUOTE]

Absolutely, I will send some more over in just a bit! Glad you like. I have been blown away! It is the first Orient I picked up. None of the other Orient model caught my eye. But they nailed it with this one![/QUOTE]


----------



## EHH

Actually comfortable on the crafter blue


----------



## Seiko4Life

sarvesh said:


> Seiko4Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orient Monarch mechanical (hand-wind only, hacking) black dial. In my strong opinion, this is the PERFECT watch. I would not rather have any watch in the world besides the Orient Monarch black dial. If I could choose any watch in the world at no cost, I would choose the Orient Monarch black dial. It is truly horological perfection!
> The design is perfectly executed. The hour, minute, and seconds hands are perfectly designed. The seconds hand reaches out beyond the seconds indices so you can read exact time and calibrate running time each day (I hate short seconds hands with a passion, total fail for any watch design with seconds hands that don't reach the seconds indices!). The dial design is exactly right. The seconds ring is perfectly legible. The minute hand also stretches out to each minute indice to read the exact minute all day (also important to have the minute hand reach out to the minute indices). The movement through the exhibition caseback reveals the relevant parts to the function of the movement. The finishing of the watch front, back, and sides are impeccable. There are zero complaints! The only suggestion is a larger more bulbous crown like the Longines Heritage 24hrs for function of hand winding more easily and aesthetics showing clearly that this watch is hand-wind only. Other than the crown size and design, the watch is true horological perfection!!! Orient literally did everything right! This watch could go for $3k+ price tag if it was priced that way, but would certainly require more finishing and embellishment to the exposed movement to justify that price tag. Orient could make a fortune on this watch without a doubt. It could decimate all Swiss and Japanese manufacturer competition if they simply change the crown design and finish the movement with blue set screws, Orient logo stamped on the movement, and more exposed parts. Very simply, Orient could make this watch an absolute monopoly in the horological world with no competition!
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see few more hi res pic of this beauty, if you don't mind......
Click to expand...

Here are some more hi-resolution pics of the Monarch! Enjoy.


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony


----------



## Seiko4Life

GNNS said:


> Orient Symphony
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12359667&d=1500461346"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Great watch! Only issue I have is the short seconds hand. Everything else is great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GNNS

Thank you, it's a good watch, and it's easy to tell the time at one glance


----------



## Proenski

This rare beauty


----------



## Seiko4Life

Proenski said:


> This rare beauty
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12374433&d=1488733501"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Beautiful Japanese gem, zero cookie cutter design here, all Orient!!!


----------



## nodnod222

Replaced the original flimsy bracelet with a cheap plastic strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k

nodnod222 said:


> Replaced the original flimsy bracelet with a cheap plastic strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh the Chicane...if only it had the 3 instead of the date window it'd be perfect. Still, nice looking watch. First time seeing the red dial in something other than promo shots!


----------



## jared703




----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Just arrive and on my wrist it went 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## silv




----------



## JDCfour

M-Force Bravo OJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrinch

My everyday watch for the past four years or so was, in fact, a Mako. Loved it and still do. However I've been losing weight of late and since resizing the band of the watch is a PIA, it's a bit loose now most of the time. I resize, I lose more, it's loose again. Enough so that it slides up on my wrist and the second date pusher crown is digging into the back of my hand, causing a callous to form. I began playing with changing to a more easily adjustable bracelet or even a leather strap but once my mind turned to leather I said "you know, I've had my mind on a nice blue bambino for a long time now..." I set a price watch in Amazon and it triggered a few days later. Well, what was I to do? Got it yesterday and swapped the black leather for one in brown leather since I tend to wear more brown when dressed up now (since brown seems to be new black in menswear these days).

I know, Bambino isn't much more "rare" than the Mako but nobody said 'other than Mako or Bambino' so here goes.


----------



## jared703

I like It!

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiPete29

My daily driver when I'm not in the field, Orient Speedster. Love this watch, was my first and only, so far, Orient.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## mothandrust

My SEL030010B...


----------



## jenyang

Cost less than a nice Japanese dinner for two.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

I'd love to show you an orient other than a Mako but all their other divers are too f-ing big! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedjosg2003

Orient Star Standard









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Just arrived, Netuno and Poseidon Divers


----------



## jared703

cocobambu said:


> Just arrived, Netuno and Poseidon Divers


Ver nice.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Oyster President - Ford Landau Brazilian Oficial President' Car


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Just bought this lovely Orient Charlene for a friend; swapped the clanky bracelet this morning for a simple Hirsch strap.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver 200m Subray


----------



## J969

Orient Captain


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jared703

very nice, never seen this one before.


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Esteem on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## blacktuesday

I see there is a lack of the Surveyor. I'll have to do something about it.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

The Monarch. Well worth the space in my collection.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC

My Blue Ray, similar, but not a Mako


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ashersky

Fun Orient Disk in orange, on a black leather strap with orange stitching.


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC

My Sat Diver


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

ORIENT Enduro CDB02001W0


----------



## Kulprit

Felt like going with the Symphony II this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Pilot Chronograph FTT17005Y0


----------



## allanzzz

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## ZM-73

Orient WV0041TX Panda


----------



## Alwaysontime12

Still can't find any info out on this one I just picked up.


----------



## cocobambu

My favorite Orient Diver: Orient Pre-Poseidon Coke BezeL


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon Diver Limited Edition (only 64 pieces made)


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Clownspank

cocobambu said:


> My favorite Orient Diver: Orient Pre-Poseidon Coke BezeL


That.
Is.
Gorgeous.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Mid-70's Automatic TV Dial


----------



## WOXOF

Reference FTD0900AW0

It reminds of the Dyno, but I've never seen a Dyno with numerals on the dial.

View attachment Orient Chrono 2 (2).jpg


----------



## bshah1976

Strap just came in and I am good to go. While I almost wanted to do a rubber or some carbon type strap. This leather on the chrono works for me. It's different and need to venture away from the rubber and nato straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Pulled out the old Wingman tonight. Haven't worn this in months.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

On a new strap, my Japan-import SDB09003W


----------



## soymicmic

Trying to post KingMaster photo, but I'm newbie.... so my count messages is low


----------



## soymicmic




----------



## Real Artman

Orient from the 70's


----------



## AntFarm




----------



## atarione

oh dear... what model is the orient shrouded diver watch?? I am feeling teh wants..


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Defender


----------



## AJ82

My new Polaris GMT


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Orient Blue Ray 2 with Yobokies's bezel









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Too square ?


----------



## the Apostle

Symphony ll


----------



## propforall

M force diver on a green nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall

propforall said:


> M force diver on a green nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's a pretty big watch at 47mm , but sturdy as hell and doesn't wear as big because of the bezel

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

M-Force World Time


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver Poseidon Collection


----------



## vinhome123

Willsview, that model is readily available from Orient AD at Pasar Baru as far as I know.


----------



## ccmjd




----------



## Krosya




----------



## jhunter3

Orient Star Starseeker on Wocci strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

Orient open heart










Orient surveyor










Cheers,

Karthik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Shrodinkee

Just picked it up from the post office. Orient Star World Time. Model# WZ0071JC


----------



## Vamospues

Chicane


----------



## Kola55




----------



## coralnut

just arrived: Bambino Small Seconds, Rose Gold, aftermarket strap.


----------



## Amadean

Orange MForce on isofrane


----------



## TypeSly

I just picked up this Orient Star. I love the way the bracelet plays with the light. Reminds me of GS b-)


----------



## TypeSly

On the wrist:


----------



## Drudge

coralnut said:


> just arrived: Bambino Small Seconds, Rose Gold, aftermarket strap.


Very classy!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## MariuszD

Nice strap

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Planet Orient:









Orient Soccer:


----------



## Krosya

double post


----------



## Vamospues

CEV09002W


----------



## Amadean

Super King


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Parkgate

1980's D39745-90 quartz diver, 'tool' ORIENT logo


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon Limited Edition


----------



## Dan T.

Drudge said:


>


Beautiful. What model is that? I'm interested.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino with Breguet style numerals.


----------



## Drudge

Dan T. said:


> Beautiful. What model is that? I'm interested.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Its the Orient Star Seeker GMT DJ00002W


----------



## Drudge

Dan T. said:


> Beautiful. What model is that? I'm interested.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Its the Orient Star Seeker GMT DJ00002W


----------



## osscar

Mu third M-Force:


----------



## TSLow




----------



## Krosya

Classics:









- - - Updated - - -

Classics:


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Day Date with the blue sunburst dial and gold baton indices









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Orient 2EV03001D strap change. With a brown minimalist strap and butterfly clasp.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My Orient Bambino V4 Brown with Gold Bessel arrived today.


----------



## Dan T.

ronkatct said:


> My Orient Bambino V4 Brown with Gold Bessel arrived today.
> View attachment 13512541


Reminds me of my Presage SRPB46.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSLow




----------



## tro_jan

Orient 2ER Sub for today









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

34mm size nowadays kinda rare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

FFP01002D7


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Dan T.

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13538507


What model is this? I want it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Dan T. said:


> What model is this? I want it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


https://www.google.com/search?q=ori...KHTmIDgQQ9QEwAnoECAQQBA#imgrc=PjLDmoH-o0TeEM:


----------



## Dan T.

Krosya said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=ori...KHTmIDgQQ9QEwAnoECAQQBA#imgrc=PjLDmoH-o0TeEM:


That link doesn't state the model number. Do know it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Dan T. said:


> That link doesn't state the model number. Do know it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Well, you need to do some work on your own sometimes. If you click on the pic from the above link you would find a thread I did a while back - look at the pics and they have model numbers listed:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-neo-elegance-trip-down-memory-lane-1053966.html


----------



## Dan T.

Krosya said:


> Well, you need to do some work on your own sometimes. If you click on the pic from the above link you would find a thread I did a while back - look at the pics and they have model numbers listed:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-neo-elegance-trip-down-memory-lane-1053966.html


Ok

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hobby

Orient Star Retro Future Car Concept YFHAB001D

View attachment 13543497


----------



## tro_jan

Mesmerizing blue

The [discontinued] Orient 2EV, Day Date homage









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel

The Monarch hand wind.


----------



## JakeofSpades

Orient AM / PM in green. This also happens to be my current grail watch.


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino Version 5


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Howard


----------



## mythless

Wearing my Royal Orient.


----------



## Eaglebone

Another Howard


----------



## Nikrnic

Blue Rayll on a super oyster









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

A Orient 2ER Sub Homage on a quiet Sunday









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## gnuyork

It's bee a while since I posted on WUS, but let me just say, the last time I did, I would't even consider having an Orient, but my curiosity got to me one day, and since the price was not much of a risk, purchased this Bambino (ver 3) and let's just say my eyes have been opened. My only criticism is that I wish the Bambino case size was smaller (36-38mm) for my wrist.

I have since purchased the Orient Star as well (mint - barely used through a fellow member from another forum). I have not worn it yet, or taken any photos, but it's damn nice for the price and sized a little more appropriately for me.


----------



## vinnyland

Decided to change the black strap on my Orient Symphony


----------



## sernsin

The coating really make the dial stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

.


----------



## gordonhurst

My other Orient is a Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

not a Mako, but almost:


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Pilot Chrono FTT17005Y0


----------



## sernsin

34mm orient star

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino V5


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya

View attachment 13664285


View attachment 13664287


----------



## sernsin

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13664285
> 
> 
> View attachment 13664287


Very familiar hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

sernsin said:


> View attachment 13664961
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice explorient!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Krosya




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Gtiguy

White 300m!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MP83

The white explorient back on its original bracelet









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Krosya




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star open heart


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Snake Plissken




----------



## Snake Plissken




----------



## tro_jan

Stunning blue Orient 2EV









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Snake Plissken said:


> View attachment 13780219


Which model it is?


----------



## taurnilf

Prettiest Orient Star IMO. Reminds me of the Blue Aqua Terra 2500.


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## tro_jan

Ole' blue hands

Bambino v2









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## hz536n

m


----------



## hz536n

My Ray II...

View attachment 13802377
View attachment 13802379
View attachment 13802383


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## TelJanin

taurnilf said:


> Prettiest Orient Star IMO. Reminds me of the Blue Aqua Terra 2500.
> View attachment 13791035


Is this model RK-AU0005L? Truly an outstanding piece..


----------



## taurnilf

TelJanin said:


> Is this model RK-AU0005L? Truly an outstanding piece..


Mine is the RE-AU0005L. Maybe the RK-AU0005L is the JDM version and the RE-AU0005L is the international one?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Krosya




----------



## kinglee

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13819111


I still have one of those Yashica D's. Bought new in 1970!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

M-Force


----------



## letmein

Here are two.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## tro_jan

Just arrived today: the Orient 2ER00004D.

An ode to the Rolex Submariner 116613LB.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake Plissken

MariuszD said:


> Which model it is?


Sorry for the delay in responding, I stayed away from home a while.

The model is MPSNC001 P1PX, it is a model made here in Brazil, as well as the model "469SS053 P1SX" below


----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Time M-Force Collection


----------



## mojorison_75

I'm sure one of these has already popped up in the thread, but what the heck, I love this watch - Orient Flight.


----------



## jpipoli

Yes, I realize it is a redial, but was purchased before I knew about that side of vintage watches. Still love the way it wears, especially considering that is cost me $24.50 with a leather band.


----------



## lps72pp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## GNNS




----------



## sernsin

Unique dial not often see in watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22

Dissun


----------



## borchard929

Just got this today from a pawn store


----------



## TreiseKL

Picked out my parents' Birthday Gifts early this year. Got some Ebay bucks to spend before they expire.


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon


----------



## Krosya




----------



## tro_jan

Classic Day/ Date
Snorkler (Sub homage)









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurow

My Orient Sun and moon V.3 on red alligator:









Anyone have the time?


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star open heart


----------



## WichitaViajero

Very cool dial!



Krosya said:


> View attachment 13853077
> 
> 
> View attachment 13853079


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Tycho Brahe

These are my two recent favorites made by Orient. I had a FEM7A006R a few years back when they were around but it had a problem with the movement. It had a great design and nice size, thin bezel and full lume dial but the hands being lumed also just made it difficult to read.


----------



## tmvu13

This just arrived today. Gift for the wifey. 34 mm Sun and Moon. The dial is really beautiful.


----------



## tmvu13

This just arrived today. Gift for the wifey. 34 mm Sun and Moon. The face is really beautiful.


----------



## sernsin

Simplicity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZ250

I just installed an ostrich strap on my blue Sun Moon Gen. 3.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force 50th anniversary


----------



## Mayank3004

My latest addition


----------



## moonwalker239

sernsin said:


> View attachment 13876593
> 
> 
> Simplicity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is nice, what model is it?


----------



## moonwalker239

sernsin said:


> View attachment 13876593
> 
> 
> Simplicity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is nice, what model is it?


----------



## sernsin

moonwalker239 said:


> This is nice, what model is it?


Discontinued wz0091er. I put on sales on sales thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

EM7A Aviator


----------



## cocobambu

My Poseidon Family


----------



## Sherpat

Some months ago I made a pair of YT vids to test some camera equipment I was going to use for my wife's channel. I did mock watch reviews, since they approximated the size and high reflective value of the products my wife would be filming. In the second vid I compared my new 3-Star to an inexpensive Chinese automatic. In it, I mentioned I was probably gonna get rid of the Orient because I didn't like not having the option to hand wind a mechanical watch. But I had a few straps lying around that fit it, and once I put them on I changed my tune. It's a much nicer watch now that it's off the OEM - much as I thought I liked that one when I first got it. I think I'll keep it.

Here it is on my favorite, a Rios1931, next to the original strap:









This red Fluco also looks nice against the gold, although the combo is bold enough you really have to wear the right outfit or it might seem garish:









And finally, for Christmas I had fun with green-and-gold. It looked like it should have been hanging on the tree:









I enjoy that thing way more than I probably should, considering it's a sub-hundred dollar piece. But enjoy it I do


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Lando Ballrissian

My Gen2 V3. I can’t get enough of the dial. Lots of depth even thought it’s simple.


----------



## AZR

Orient solar Neo70s panda!!


----------



## StufflerMike

Pic courtesy of Orient Star


----------



## paolo83

AZR said:


> Orient solar Neo70s panda!!


Beautiful panda!


----------



## max888

My Orient 3 Stars.


----------



## Sherpat

max888 said:


> My Orient 3 Stars.


Love 'em! I don't think I've ever seen the square ones before. Very nice.


----------



## max888

Sherpat said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the square ones before. Very nice.


Here are more detailed photos.


----------



## Sherpat

max888 said:


> Here are more detailed photos.


I wish you hadn't done that. I said I wasn't gonna get another 3-Star....


----------



## jpipoli

Same watch as before, threw it on a different band. Leather black croc was getting boring. I feel like this band dresses is it down a bit.


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Day Date









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

My favorite Orient Multi Calendar.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star open heart


----------



## hsdriver

KRS12 said:


> Don't own a mako at all!!
> 
> I do have these though...


That's a sweet collection of Orients. I'm kind of amazed at how many models Orient has turned out over the years. Especially since they're so rarely seen here in the USA.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver, calibre 1942, circa 1970










Orient World Diver, calibre 1942, circa 1970


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Bullhead


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Beast


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Blue Lion


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Epoch - CDD00001W Caliber 48C40


----------



## Bezelbub

ModelD Orient WD0181DB. I got the ID quite awhile back when Orient first released the model. About eight or nine years ago. Been wearing it daily for the past 30 days and it's only gained
37 seconds. Like almost all my Orient it keeps excellent time.


----------



## walpow

Here's one I bought on eBay about ten years ago for about $45. It's in honor of the 84th birthday of Princess Galyani Vadhana of Thailand, whom you can read about here.


----------



## TimeDilation

Duke


----------



## sikiNS

OMG ! Here is my non Mako


----------



## Bakulimaw

These...


----------



## ConvicTech

sikiNS said:


> OMG ! Here is my non Mako
> View attachment 14121393


I was looking everywhere for this watch and i never found it


----------



## sikiNS

ConvicTech said:


> I was looking everywhere for this watch and i never found it


I might sell mine, if I can't sell the other watch I have for sale, soon, but psst don't tell anyone as I don't have enough posts here, to put up an ad


----------



## sikiNS

ConvicTech said:


> I was looking everywhere for this watch and i never found it


I might sell mine, if I can't sell the other watch I have for sale, soon, but psst don't tell anyone as I don't have enough posts here, to put up an ad


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## speedy07

Orient Classic

View attachment 14137393


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force Diver


----------



## Cpt Canuck

I love this watch!


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ccmjd




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Snake Plissken

Sun & Moon v1


----------



## kempa

Just bought this mint condition Triton
basically, I dont nothing about the model nor movement, nor am I a fan of black watches, but immediately fell in love with it.


----------



## juventus

My little family.
Looks like there is no Mako here


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The Triton is the current top-of-the-line diver from Orient. It is a JIS compliant watch (similar to the ISO 6425 dive watch standards) so it is a 'real' dive watch. The movement is the 40N50a superlative, used in many Royal Orient, Orient Star and Oxygen Saturation Diver watches.


----------



## brash47

Ok you twisted my arm....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

A keeper no point selling it cheap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

A blue Orient Sub 2ER









Jan Raymund


----------



## rmeron

Orient sport Chronograph FTW05003F green dial quartz on clockworksynergy NATO.


----------



## Bezelbub

ORIENT ENDURO


----------



## Bezelbub

ORIENT ENDURO

View attachment 14298523


----------



## Stefek77

Orient STI 2010


----------



## Stefek77

View attachment 14325955

Orient STI 2010


----------



## Stefek77




----------



## laza80

My new Orient Triton. Amazing piece!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## bodymassage

The unicorn of the neo 70's series, i give you the WV0051TX


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Vinel

2nd Generation Bambino.


----------



## Gatier

Triton


----------



## brash47

Trying out my PSD on a Strapcode Engineer I had on my Tuna....I like it!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213




----------



## ZoKet

ORIENT FFDAG006W


----------



## AntFarm

Believe it or not this is an Orient...


----------



## bubbleback30

IMHO, most pleasing World-time (2nd series) ever made by Orient Star, exclusively Domestic Released Model &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bubbleback30

IMHO, most pleasing World-time (2nd series) ever made by Orient Star, exclusively Domestic Released Model 😊😊😊


----------



## galliano




----------



## Tongdaeng

Orient GMT made for the Thai Market, from 2007.


----------



## tro_jan

The highly-sought first generation Orient Aviator Flight black on black


----------



## Collins521

Ones a automatic and one isn't


----------



## jkpa

Lots of eye candy here. I've been looking for an Orient to join my multiple Casios, Citizens and Seikos but I don't currently have any. I haven't found a real keeper yet. The search continues.


----------



## argyle_underground

Small seconds + open heart 









to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## tro_jan

Another first generation Orient variant.
This time, the Orient Sub 2ER blue


----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrenraychong




----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## kdharani

Wow this one is beautiful. What is the model number?



winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15189459


----------



## lildrgn

Saw this on eBay for a decent price. Joma and CW both carry it, but Orient's website has no details. Anyone seen this before? Not a Defender, not a Trooper. I like the red seconds hand but the size, 42.6mm (??) may be a little too large for me. Model showed as RA-AK0605B10B.

Picture clipped from Jomashop.

edit: further research seems to indicate it's called and Orient Sport, with multiple bands and bracelets, as well as dial colors. Sorta cool, but I think I'll stick with the Defender look.


----------



## winhansse7

kdharani said:


> Wow this one is beautiful. What is the model number?


Thank you. Model # is ORIENT STAR RE-AW0005L
Great piece. My first Orient then bought 5 more different and have total 6 orient watches within 2 months now. lol


----------



## Miggyd87

Failed post....


----------



## TimeDilation

Duke Champagne 43mm


----------



## guspech750

How about a Ray Raven/Mako swap plus some spare parts bastard child watch? Should I call it a Ray Rayko? LOLzzzzz










Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

WZ0011DV:


----------



## Bezelbub

My Golden Eye CDB05001W Cal. 46A40 which I've had for almost 10 years.


----------



## ProudPapa77

Custom Ray 2


----------



## tro_jan

The scarcest among the 1st Gen Orient Flight Aviators... The PVD Black variant


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

*Orient King Master (Reissue)*


----------



## Vamospues

My Chicane a few days ago.


----------



## rayjack

This one is long gone (gave it to my brother), but it marked my early days of WIS-dom.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Here's one you don't see often.....


----------



## Vamospues

SDB09002H, just arrived.

Have a great Sunday : )


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient 60th Anniversary


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## tro_jan

The hand-wind beauty that is the Monarch









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wristrocket

laza80 said:


> My new Orient Triton. Amazing piece!


My Triton is two years old. Still one of my favorite watches. It's averaged -0.6 spd over that period.


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## tro_jan

Life is simple: Pair Red with Blue 

Orient Day-Date










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt

Orient Tri-star


----------



## tro_jan

Sunburst silver Orient Day-Date










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroed4x

tro_jan said:


> The scarcest among the 1st Gen Orient Flight Aviators... The PVD Black variant


Was this version hackable ?


----------



## tro_jan

Zeroed4x said:


> Was this version hackable ?


No it wasn't. Probably the 3rd Gen Automatic.
2nd Gen was the quartz version.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshark88

OK after years of lurking I'll jump in. This has proven to be a worthy boat / beach / pool automatic.

I wouldn't mind updating the crystal and maybe even the factory strap at some point. I wouldn't even know how to go about doing that.


----------



## brandon\

bigshark88 said:


> OK after years of lurking I'll jump in. This has proven to be a worthy boat / beach / pool automatic.
> 
> I wouldn't mind updating the crystal and maybe even the factory strap at some point. I wouldn't even know how to go about doing that.


What's wrong with the crystal? It's sapphire, isn't it?

To change it out, you'd have to pop it out to measure it. And then there's no guarantee you'll find a replacement. If it's a whole- or half-size (30mm, 30.5mm, 31mm, 31.5mm, etc&#8230, then finding a new one would be super easy. But if it's some odd size like 30.8mm or 31.2mm, then you're kind of stuck. Your only hope at that point would be that it's the same size as the crystal from another watch that Crystaltimes stocks.


----------



## TraditionalWatcher

https://wornandwound.com/library/uploads/2019/03/Orient-Classic-Date-36mm-Bambino-1.jpg

Bambino in a 36mm case. Such a perfect watch if it wasn't for the 17mm lug width. What is so hard about a 2:1 diameter to lug width ratio?!!


----------



## JohnM67

Picked up this little guy yesterday, can anyone estimate its age?


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

New strap for my Sun and Moon


----------



## MrG

Orient Cosmos


----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MrG

Triton


----------



## CLP

Have always liked the Golden Eye 2


----------



## JohnM67

This just landed, had to go to collect it at the Couriers. Well, I could have waited a day, if I had any patience.
l always wanted an Explorient but this is close enough for now.


----------



## JohnM67

..... and here it is, sized up and ready to go.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Seeing all the TriStars makes me wonder how many variants Orient produced over the years. I'd imagine several hundred versions, for just the typical round case versions, which would make quite a collection.


----------



## cattusmaru

^Gurthang54 said:


> Seeing all the TriStars makes me wonder how many variants Orient produced over the years. I'd imagine several hundred versions, for just the typical round case versions, which would make quite a collection.


Those are the old school styling watches particularly the block indices. Their 6 beat per second movement is reliable and known to handle the most aggressive of hand movement when gracefully is not possible. I own one myself.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## AttackTimer




----------



## 6498




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Star, salmon dial










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 6498




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Another TriStar.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ohhenry1

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15468384


Cool faceted crystal.


----------



## mythless

My Orient Star


----------



## JohnM67

Collage of only about 50% of my Tristars.


----------



## JohnM67

Today's choice.


----------



## JohnM67

Going green again.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## new2oltime

Here is a sporty & casual racing inspired dial. Was part of a Rallye Collection, around the time when they did some collaboration w/ Subaru(?).. approx: 42mm w/ crown, 32mm dial face.. Bought here some years ago...


----------



## TobusRex

I'm wearing this Orient Bambino, and have been wearing it regularly for the last week or so.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Another TriStar, just arrived.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Starting the week with Orient TriStar 💪


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Afternoon change.


----------



## otempora

My new blue Azure. Blingity-bling! I wanted it for Christmas but I was afraid it would sell out on the Orient USA site before then. I bought it and it was sold out a day or two later. The black dial model is also beautiful.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Another green TriStar.


----------



## ashar_amu

Monday Blues...


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## JohnM67

FAB00009L.


----------



## gag4o

My new "Sea Super King" I bought it new with box but cant decide if it is modern reproduction like they do or is new old stock. The papers look like 20+years old. The bracelet is STUPIDLY cheap, just like most lower end orients. The rest is so sweet though This baby isn't cheap. Goes for $250. Almost same as new Kamasu, which is insanely expensive for such old watch and incredibly good deal for the Kamasu


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## kritameth

Imma blow up this thread when my Ray II gets here Sunday!


----------



## kritameth

It was definitely an impulse purchase, and I was very unsure about the color, but after seeing it in person this blue Ray II is definitely a keeper! The blue is such a deep lovely shade. I've been out of the Orient loop for quite some time, so perhaps these are old news, but wow I'm super impressed with this Ray II! All the reviews I saw showed the clasp hinges being unfinished, so the fact that it's now polished is a very welcomed 'upgrade'. I'm not sure if this is new, as I did read somewhere it has a pins and collars system, but this is the first time I've dealth with this system of bracelet pins with no collar. Interesting, I doubt they're any less secure, but one thing for certain, sizing was definitely easier. Overall I'm definitely a fan of the bracelet, I prefer this design over the Mako's bracelet, but I do wish it tapers more and it did already pulled a hair or two, so hopefully that won't become a major problem. Day and date wheels align very well, as does the chapter ring and bezel. The crown even seats upright. And while somewhat difficult to grip and to turn, the bezel action is surprisingly alright. Overall I'm very pleased with how much watch this is for under $130, the only thing left is to monitor the accuracy, but unless it's absurdly out of spec color me a happy camper. Oh, and the having nice lume is just icing on the cake. This will be taking over nighttime duty from the DW5600E immediately, it'll be nice not to have to push a button to read the time at night.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Philbo24




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## Mister Owen




----------



## JohnM67

FAB0000AL9.


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub 2ER










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Mech Force Bravo (Hornet)


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## chrisnortonsiroc




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

An Orient Sub on a dusty drive to the countryside










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

The sun is out after a few days of rain and I can finally see the blue skies.
Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jameswillish

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 15595821


Love that dial! What model is this?


----------



## ConvicTech

It is the Orient Kamasu Limited Edition with Mother Of Pearl dial


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Salmon









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## extski

After watch swap for the day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan

Groovin' on a Sunday afternoon










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice photo of the O'sub. Several points I wish Orient had carried over to the Mako/Ray. Smaller crown guards = easier crown grip. Bezel insert markings are just about perfect IMO. Shorter lugs ++, not that the M/R/K lugs are overly long the 'sub just looks better to me. 

Merc handset is OK, I'm just not a fan. The dial is a bit crowded and I am still surprised at the missing Orient logo, if I look quickly it could be just another Rollie Sub look-alike. 

It is a very well done diver, wear it well.


----------



## Siddy




----------



## Houdini5150

Got my Bambino in yesterday









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT Star Classic 















*


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nastang87xx

extski said:


> View attachment 15755836
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's the reference number on that piece? I've seen it a few times before and I think it's phenomenal.


----------



## extski

nastang87xx said:


> What's the reference number on that piece? I've seen it a few times before and I think it's phenomenal.


Thanks, I got it 6 years ago, it's DB05001T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveU

How about 3? Power Reserve Sport, Titanium Slide Rule and and a Light Powered 4000 Mini Diver.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

First time I've seen the solar diver, very unusual. The skeleton hands are very different and I like the overall size between the dial and bezel. Is the dial full lume?


----------



## elcoke

Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## tro_jan

And this for today's coffee companion.
Brews and blues with the Orient "Sub"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sickondivers

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween















*


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful watch, and strap.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Toddy101

My Orient Pro Saturation diver:


----------



## Jdjammers5

I posted this last month to a different post but it definitely belongs here as well.


----------



## nastang87xx

I have my first Orient Star coming and I'm super excited. They seem like insane deals for the money.


----------



## hellowin

OS Avantgarde Skeleton series


----------



## johnny.bravus

Orient Poseidon Titanium LE brazillian market exclusive. 
















Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965

Here's one that looks like a Grand Seiko


----------



## nastang87xx

Just got my first Orient Star today.


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## mrwomble

Russ1965 said:


> Here's one that looks like a Grand Seiko


That is beautiful. What model number is that and would you say the dial is pure white or an off-white / cream?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

mrwomble said:


> That is beautiful. What model number is that and would you say the dial is pure white or an off-white / cream?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


My ageing eyes tell me it's pure white, although the chapter ring is slightly discoloured around 6 o'clock.

It is an Orient Symphony II that I received courtesy of the Pay It Forward thread and the generosity of @TheCowWatcher


----------



## sal4

Burgundy Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jchamb26

Bambino II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

Few Lume shots I tried on my new orient. Came out hazy


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmenottv

B4


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mykkus

My black ray raven 2 on a nato today again.





  








2BF515E4-23C8-4A87-AD4D-8A018BF4797C.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Jun 2, 2021


----------



## NAtoms509

Dont know why this watch didnt get any play.. but I love it!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sinner777




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Jdjammers5




----------



## marathonna




----------



## marathonna




----------



## Miggyd87

marathonna said:


> View attachment 15944843
> View attachment 15944843





marathonna said:


> View attachment 15944847
> View attachment 15944847


I love the OS "ExplOrient". I really should look into buying one.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonInAtl

Orient Union came today.


----------



## 01alam

Here are my two Orients...


----------



## epi.is

JonInAtl said:


> Orient Union came today.
> View attachment 15968908


Not many of these around any more, love the champagne dial.

Same movement as mine:


----------



## Jdjammers5

JonInAtl said:


> Orient Union came today.
> View attachment 15968908


Great choice! I have the same exact model.


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Star










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

Ray raven 2


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro

No Mako, yet ? 








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## guspech750

JonInAtl said:


> Orient Union came today.
> View attachment 15968908












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## sal4

Green Kamasu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moonbhaa

Orient Star is part of Orient? I had no idea


----------



## JTK Awesome

Parting shot of my Orient Star Sports Diver LE, now boxed up and ready to ship to its next owner.


----------



## ILM4rcio

This is my first Orient, got at DXB Airport while leavfor holidays a month ago and super discounted.









Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jdjammers5




----------



## sal4

Blue Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## mykkus

sal4 said:


> Orient Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really really like these


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.Mikey

Not Mako


----------



## TracerBullet

Neo 70s Panda


----------



## tommy_boy

The elusive White Dolphin:


----------



## TracerBullet

tommy_boy said:


> The elusive White Dolphin:
> 
> View attachment 16088289


I had not heard of the White Dolphin before now. Wow - that is a great looking watch! This watch just moved to the top of my wish list.


----------



## Toolmantexas

Ray 2


----------



## tro_jan

Bling-y Orient DD for my lady




























Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Melissakis

I bought this in 2008, at the peak of my watch fever. That was my first GMT ever, even if it is a little limited, the only thing that can rotate is the inner 24h ring via the second crown. The main reason I stopped wearing it is its design choices, the 24h ring has too small numbers and they are not easily seen, so I gave it to my brother. He is not a watch guy and has not worn it for more than two years. I asked him why and he said "It's no good, it gains a few seconds every week"!
I took it back to clean it, give it some love and return it in a few days. In the meantime, I took the chance for some photos!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Flight on an ultra comfortable mesh bracelet.


----------



## sal4

Blue Ray II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Kamasu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronhan

CEZAA001B0 (WV0021EZ)








Regards, Ron


----------



## ^Gurthang54

M(ech) Force SEL0A01b


----------



## tas1911

Orient Star GMT...


----------



## Konliner

The Rey.


----------



## ccmjd




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87

FAA02006M


----------



## MrG

Gothic Heritage


----------



## tro_jan

Hand-wind Monarch


----------



## artymr2

Bambino small seconds champagne dial with LIW mesh


----------



## artymr2

Beige flight on shark mesh


----------



## naganaga

Star Saturday! This Orient Star JDM edition is just perfect for my small wrist. Lots of little details and very compact and comfortable. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## xj40

Snorkeler


----------



## jovani




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## filetress

Hiding


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

Blue kamasu


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II yesterday and today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan

What's wrong with Mako?


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

_Orient_ Star WZ0031DV


----------



## killme




----------



## jnbr19867

have always loved this model!




Whiskey&Watch said:


> _Orient_ Star WZ0031DV
> View attachment 16198079


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

jnbr19867 said:


> have always loved this model!


Ta. They are beautiful- both blue and black!


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Moe Mentzentyme

Orient Vintage on Hirsch Modena.


----------



## Thunderbear

TravisMorgan said:


> What's wrong with Mako?
> View attachment 16197374



The only thing wrong is he's not with us anymore.

"Leaves from the vine, falling so slow, like fragile, tiny shells, drifting in the foam .."


----------



## epi.is

After an eternity of haunting the Japanese internet I managed to locate a WZ0021FL.



http://imgur.com/a/7Np3A4x


This thing is stunning, it is absolutely oozing quality.
The case is fully polished and machined with perfect definitions, the dial shifts from stark white to soft creamy tones and the hands + indices are polished to mirror perfection.










Everything I read about it said it was 40mm but after receiving it I'm disappointed to find it's actually 38mm and getting a bit small for my 19cm gorilla wrist. But can't let that stop me from enjoying it.


----------



## Damianb

Love OrientStars


----------



## ^Gurthang54

New arrival










New Triton has better AR than earlier models.


----------



## artymr2

Blue flight


----------



## Miggyd87

^Gurthang54 said:


> New arrival
> 
> View attachment 16220913
> 
> 
> New Triton has better AR than earlier models.


Want to see a SOT(Orient)C


----------



## tro_jan

The 2ER Orient Sub makes people look twice


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## fastenerhouse

I swapped the original bracelet for an aftermarket 20 mm BOR >>


----------



## fastenerhouse

On a shark mesh >>


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc

Might be going on my bidding block though, getting up over dozen watches....


----------



## ronkatct

Not Mako


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## siomon

Definitely not Mako


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Red Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios

Rare Orient Calendar Power Reserve


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## ^Gurthang54

fargelios said:


> Rare Orient Calendar Power Reserve
> 
> View attachment 16300496
> View attachment 16300497


 Stunning example of an early M Force (even though it's not marked as such). It looks pristine.


----------



## sickondivers

*#OrientSTAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## fargelios

Orient King Diver Chronoace


----------



## Not_A_Guest

fargelios said:


> Orient King Diver Chronoace
> 
> View attachment 16337179
> View attachment 16337181


Badass. What reference is this and what year is it from?


----------



## fargelios

Not_A_Guest said:


> Badass. What reference is this and what year is it from?


Thank you.
*Orient CHRONOACE KING DIVER G429-15472*
Year manufactured 1970-1979


----------



## Wolfgang Gullich

I’ve got my three: 

First up is my Ray 2:










then my JDM Disk Rainbow, called the Smart&Stylish in Japan:










and then my c. 1975 TriStar (keeps fantastic time by the way) and just bought that new leather Barton strap a couple weeks ago:


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## Wolfgang Gullich

So I’m really trying to find a Masquerade… was a jump hour automatic Orient made about 10ish years ago, Asia market exclusive


----------



## sickondivers

*#NewTriton #Pepsi #Isofrane 







*


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Wow! Your KD Chronoace is an Orient rarity and it looks VERY clean. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## rubendefelippe

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16372391
> View attachment 16372396
> View attachment 16372397


Hello, I love the Orient Calendar Multiyear! 
Yours is excellent with its leader.
I have his grandfather, from 1960, I think the 1st. in the series that Orient released. 
Many greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jnbr19867




----------



## naganaga

This beautiful and elegant orient automatic with power reserve indicator for this cool Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## guspech750

jnbr19867 said:


> View attachment 16372710
> 
> 
> View attachment 16372709


Yeeeeees! Finally someone else has one too!! Nice to see another. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## argyle_underground

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16372391
> View attachment 16372396
> View attachment 16372397


nice! but i've always wondered how this works. and how do you adjust these?

i've seen several on the local pre-owned market and i'm intrigued.


----------



## fargelios

argyle_underground said:


> nice! but i've always wondered how this works. and how do you adjust these?
> 
> i've seen several on the local pre-owned market and i'm intrigued.


Many thanks

It's pretty simple ))
First you need to combine the current month with the current year at the top of the dial in one sector. Then at the bottom of the dial you get the current calendar for this month.
I think this video will show everything better without any words.


----------



## fargelios

rubendefelippe said:


> Hello, I love the Orient Calendar Multiyear!
> Yours is excellent with its leader.
> I have his grandfather, from 1960, I think the 1st. in the series that Orient released.
> Many greetings!
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Very beautiful and rare!


----------



## 01alam

Orient Star Royal with Jubilee Bracelet


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ^Gurthang54

New Triton, mini Triton, Triton v.2


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ^Gurthang54




----------



## fargelios




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray I











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jnbr19867

Remixed and not a Mako.


----------



## Ricktock

As you ask, so shall you receive. Orient King Diver circa 70's. All original and still spools up.


----------



## naganaga

How can I not wear the Orient Red Kamasu for my red watch theme?!


----------



## mykkus

Wearing red as well today


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## guspech750

jnbr19867 said:


> Remixed and not a Mako.
> 
> View attachment 16504382


I never noticed the slight variations in this model. Mine has different hands and the bezel numbers are black. 

Or did you swap in new hands?











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fatbackribs




----------



## jnbr19867

guspech750 said:


> I never noticed the slight variations in this model. Mine has different hands and the bezel numbers are black.
> 
> Or did you swap in new hands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


i swapped the hands and the number on bezel actually faded off 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## JohnM67

Orient 'Diastars'.


----------



## JohnM67

Orient Dignitary, FETAF004b0.


----------



## JohnM67

SEM1t018k8










SEM1t018d8


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chronopolis

I love my groovy "Neo70's"






































BTW, isn't the OP the new Nuclear Waste Secretary?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Orient 'Grandeur', CFDAC004W.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Chronopolis

freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 16573020


Why do Orient and Seiko always discontinue their best designs????????

I am very happy to see that you have a Revolver !! 
I had a chance, years ago, to get one here on WUS. I passed that up. 
Now, I die a wee bit every time I see this on another man's wrist.
Sigh.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love your Revolver, like Chrono it's one of my favorite Orient divers, right behind the OSD. The last one for sale that I saw was the eggplant purple colorway, not certain I could have pulled that one off.


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## vsh




----------



## fargelios




----------



## tas1911

GMT…


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Day-Date


----------



## ^Gurthang54




----------



## 130R

vsh said:


> View attachment 16594941


Nice one! Similar vintage by the looks of it!


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub


----------



## sopapillas

When will they make a smaller Kanno. It’s easily my favorite dive watch design in the lineup, but it’s effing massive


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## mapotofu

Just arrived - OS 1964 LE Diver


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot

Newbie question, what's the difference between a Mako and a Ray? I have a Blue Ray II, and it looks nearly identical to what Google shows me for the Mako.


----------



## Miggyd87

ozzie_c_cobblepot said:


> Newbie question, what's the difference between a Mako and a Ray? I have a Blue Ray II, and it looks nearly identical to what Google shows me for the Mako.


Dial indicies (ray has dots, mako has numerals)
Hands (ray has skx style, mako has sword)
Bezel insert text font (rays font is chunkier, makos font is smaller)

This are the major differences.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

Bambino blue dail


----------



## ronkatct

Also starts with M.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## Tseg




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

Bought a NOS Oriënt SK, blue dial, original bracelet. Love it!










Total sofar: 4 Oriënts for different occasions.


----------



## mapotofu

1964 Diver reissue


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## fargelios




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## siomon




----------



## fargelios




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeWellSpent

Unsure where Mako is but here is a picture of an Orient:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## fargelios




----------



## tommy_boy

Popped a new crystal into the elusive White Dolphin:


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another uncommon Orient diver, what can you tell me about it?


----------



## tommy_boy

^Gurthang54 said:


> Another uncommon Orient diver, what can you tell me about it?


It's more like the White Unicorn since it's out of production. I think it was released in 2010. There is a black dial variant, too.

Great bracelet, despite its folded end links. Nice size at just over 40mm. 200M. Non-hacking motor.

Here's one review: Orient Dolphin – CER1A002W


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the link. I rather like the overall look w/ no crown guards and the dial. Not so sure about the hand set. The bracelet is very good looking, is it fully articulated? What I find very interesting is the movement, it's the 487/467 date only variant of the more commonly seen 469.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16786283
> 
> 
> View attachment 16786284


Are these current references? I dig those. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for the link. I rather like the overall look w/ no crown guards and the dial. Not so sure about the hand set. The bracelet is very good looking, is it fully articulated? What I find very interesting is the movement, it's the 487/467 date only variant of the more commonly seen 469.


The hour hand is its only design element that bothers me. I tolerate it due to the overall aesthetic of the Dolphin series.

The bracelet's links are not articulated, but are heavy, making the watch well balanced on the wrist. The clasp is decently solid, particularly for the price.

This is my only Orient. I've owned other models, and may own another one day. Heck, I don't even own a Seiko. I need to get out more!


----------



## JohnM67

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Are these current references? I dig those.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid not. Discontinued in 2016.


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Kohill

Just got this one today.


----------



## The Collector63

_Orient Kamasu_


----------



## CanadianViking

My only Orient so far (there are several others I want, but money doesn't grow on trees, ya know? Haha

Kamasu on after-market jubilee (which took an already great watch and made it OUTSTANDING, imo.)


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Kohill

My wife had a rather important meeting today and my bambino matched her outfit. Looks good.


----------



## Kohill

Another shot.


----------



## dspanos




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## samson66

Two days old


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fargelios




----------



## The Collector63

Orient Kamasu


----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios




----------



## AllenG

Wore both these today


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Haven't posted this Orient in a while


----------



## scvgood2go

I assume this watch is pretty unique in the western community, but here's my Orient watch that the south korean president hands out when people visit him. These are from what I read, cheaply produced quartz watches and the design changes depending on each president. Not sure which president this one is from, but it's over 20 years old, I think.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pilot2




----------



## AllenG




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Chronopolis

Oh wait. 
Is the OP Sam Brinton? the Assistant Director of Nuclear Waste Management?


----------



## rubendefelippe

The grandfather of the Calendar MY; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AllenG

A little light rain and a bambino


----------



## KoolKat

Retro


----------



## Chronopolis

Retro Neo70's


----------



## Konamaguento

Orient Kanno for the day


----------



## Pete26

scvgood2go said:


> I assume this watch is pretty unique in the western community, but here's my Orient watch that the south korean president hands out when people visit him. These are from what I read, cheaply produced quartz watches and the design changes depending on each president. Not sure which president this one is from, but it's over 20 years old, I think.
> 
> View attachment 16884904


Orient has/had a factory in South Korea. I bought one from a pharmacy in 1980 and it had made in Korea on the dial. I would treasure this if I was a visiting dignitary


----------



## garydusa

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## garydusa

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pete26

My MOP today...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67

I was passing down a quiet street when I saw a watch shop with an Orient sign in the window.

Against my better judgement I went in and came out with this NOS RadOrient.

I now have six of these in different designs and colours, so that's probably enough. Until I find another, that is.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sinner777




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## siomon




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jswatch!




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## RecaanHarb

jjmurillo said:


> I will give something so different i am so proud of my Orient Perpetual Calendar from 1976


Dude, this perpetual calendar is absolute FIRE! Love these vintage Orients. Such a fantastic value for money!


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today. This dial flashes teal in direct light. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebo hud

Orient Adventurer on green suede


----------



## chriscentro

Love the red dot day indicator on this Orient.








My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles















*


----------

